# OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for October and November 2WWers.

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Moth,1 Oct,ICSI, 
Tracy D Gough,1 Oct,IVF, 
gogo,1 Oct,ICSI, 
catmadblonde,2 Oct,FET, 
susan_p,2 Oct,FET, 
BooBoo13,2 Oct,ICSI, 
Jazz1975,3 Oct,IVF, 
veevee,3 Oct,ICSI, 
Twinmummy,4 Oct,IUI, 
AMC1,4 Oct,IUI, 
Corrinann,5 Oct,FET, 
lola C,5 Oct,IVF, 
Lambo,6 Oct,FET, 
Tallis,8 Oct,IVF, 
Cloud 9,8 Oct,ICSI, 
abhaile,9 Oct,IVF, 
nics01,9 Oct,IUI, 
Ali May,10 Oct,IVF, 
Rachael73,10 Oct,IVF, 
ernie,10 Oct,IVF, 
caz2222,10 Oct,ICSI, 
mondane,11 Oct,IVF, 
LILLYGLAS,11 Oct,IVF, 
Mrs Nikki,12 Oct,ICSI, 
BARNSTAPLE,12 Oct,IVF, 
dottiep,12 Oct,FET, 
PlanetJanet,12 Oct,, 
jooles,13 Oct,IVF, 
lotsky,13 Oct,ICSI, 
Emmbec,15 Oct,ICSI
Hopeful J,15 Oct,IVF, 
Clairexx,16 Oct,ICSI
aquababe,16 Oct,ICSI, 
SUSZY,16 Oct,DE FET, 
Jal,17 Oct,ICSI
saab,17 Oct,ICSI, 
Moom,17 Oct,ICSI, 
Jeza,18 Oct,IVF, 
coully69,18 Oct,IVF, 
poppins,18 Oct,IVF, 
siheilwli,19 Oct,IVF, 
Sarah E,20 Oct,IVF, 
future mummy,20 Oct,FET
smith16,21 Oct,FET
Lilyflower,21 Oct,ICSI
mariag,22 Oct,IVF
Fire Opal,23 Oct,Clom
Spanner,23 Oct,ICSI
wanting baby,23 Oct,IVF
eddysu,23 Oct,FET
Dominique123456,23 Oct,IVF
Mac Cook,24 Oct,ICSI
ctm,24 Oct,FET
frannybabes,24 Oct,IVF
bubkin,25 Oct,Clom
Debs02,25 Oct,FET
moomin05,25 Oct,IVF
mini mouse,26 Oct,FET
Strawbs78,27 Oct,IUI
starfishtigger,29 Oct,ICSI
porcia,30 Oct,FET
khivi,Oct,FET
2babies,Oct,FET
sooty30,Oct,ICSI




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Moth* ~ i'm so so sorry hun.....sending many hugs and much love 

*Susan* ~ really so sorry to see your news too....everything crossed for you tomorrow  

*Hi Ness* ~ welcome to the thread...you're testing on my birthday too  

*Hi AM* ~ glad you came to join us here.......i've put you down for Saturday to test. What day did your clinic say hun?  

*Hi Veevee, Jules and Mondane* ~ welcome to you all too. I've added you all to the list....lots of luck   

*Hi Tallis* ~ well done for the willpower yesterday 
*
Nikki* ~ hope you are feeling better today (((hugs)))

*Lambo* ~ it think the  will let you off for one day early. The kittens will be safe  I _really_ want to know what you've been up to on the other thread!!

 I just found out!!!!! Oh the poor kittens 

*Sammy* ~ fingers crossed for Monday  
*
Booboo and Catmadblonde*        for tomorrow 

*Gogo* ~ congratulations hun....fab fab fab news 

*Tracy* ~ so happy for you too....congratulations 

Big hellos to everyone else 

Take care all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya Lizzy,
I test on 8th Oct.  
I had ET last fri so just waiting and   now. 
This is my 5th ivf/icsi so fingers crossed this is the one.
Cloud 9
xxxxx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Susan - all the best for tomorrow - hoping for a BFP    

Hi Jules and mondane - glad you found us xxxxxxxxxxxx

Lambo - you ok babes ?

Tracy - you must be over the moon x

Boo boo all the best for tomorrow

- I defo testing on Fri - do you think 2 days early will be a valid result my FET (3 day embies) was thurs 18th - My OTT is sun 5th but clinic not open on sun so def Fri test for me !

Loads of love and positivity to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Corrin xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Cloud 9* ~ love the name....hope you'll be on it on test day  Welcome and lots of luck  

*Corrin* ~ much as I don't suggest early testing, I'm sure Friday will be fine. It's 15 days after isn't it? Good luck  
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya, 

I am sat here with my hot water bottle, after munching on a handful of brazil nuts. Also managed 1 litre of milk and my 2 litres water. Phew, is there anything else I can do to thicken my lining and help my follies grow?



xx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

When i named myself could 9 i was having a good day or a good hour. My head is just all over the shop at the mo. 
I just want to say that this site helps. I feel so much more positive this time maybe its cos i have all you lot!! It feels very strange but
your all on my mind and im praying for you all.
xxxxx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey sammysmiles,
I know your face! Well i think i do. I see you live in bolton? I live in westhoughton. 
xxxxx


----------



## Emmbec (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Can I join your thread please, had my ET (ICSI) today and due to test on the 15 October. 

Hoping and wishing this is it   

Good luck to those testing tomorrow  

Emmbec x


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Girls Can I join in too?  et 29th Sep OTD 11 Oct.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey cloud 9,

Yes, I live in Horwich actually. Having my treatment at Leigh, how about you?


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Congratulations Gogo on your    sorry i missed you out before 

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Tracy, could it be twins? Do you still keep checking your HPT? I think I would keep it just to look at every 5 minutes


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

We will find out 22nd October


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Morning Ladies   
Hows everyone day? There is some serious boob watching and poking going on at my place ,hope this is normal.xx
Liz.. Thanks for adding me onto the list, hope your birthday is fantastic day for us both!!!  
Welcome..Emmbec hope your relaxing and enjoying being PUPO  
Ness xx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

booboo, susan and catmadblonde any news hope u all get bfp Luv Tracy x


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well it's a   for us today           Life is so unfair.  So devastated we really thought this was going to be the one.  We were both so positive everything went so well and then BAM!! all our dreams are shattered.  Don't know what the next step will be, we can't keep putting ourselves though these emotions.  Think we deserve a   holiday now.  Maybe we will use one of our frosties in the New Year going to take some time out just for the 2 of us and start to live life again, once I stop crying. 

Lambo and Pinklady, thankyou for the bubbles  

Susan, So sorry honey  

Thankyou all so much for your help and support.  I wish all of you still waiting to test the very best of luck        

BooBoo
xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I am so sorry BooBoo  

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Boo Boo x - thinking of you   Don't know what to say - be good to yourself babes xxxxxx Do you have people to chat to about it ?

Lambo - keep of pee sticks babes x and keep your chin up  

Corin xx


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you? I had ET today and OTD is the 16th October. I normally post on the KnOCT up ladies thread. 

Love Claire x x 

Boo Boo - My thoughts are with you


----------



## Tallis (Aug 1, 2008)

Booboo - so so very sorry about your news.  Take extra care of yourself and DH.  Time out to spend as a couple away from this madness sounds like a good idea. Sending you loads of        

Tallis x


----------



## Tallis (Aug 1, 2008)

Just quickly caught up with the last few days.

Susan and Moth : So very sorry for you ladies.  Take good care of yourselves.  Lots of       winging there way to you!

Gogo and Tracey : Well done you two.  Many congrats on your news  

sending the rest of you 2wwers plenty of     and some    

I've had a migraine since yesterday lunchtime  .  Had to interview some candidates for a job yesterday.  Went to try on my suit trousers and they didn't fit . . . fourth pair, the pair I bought before I became pregnant with Joshua when I was a size 12 was the only ones that were OK to wear!  Have lost weight with the Burserelin and  all the water!  Have felt absolutely favanous today even after I'd just eaten about 30mins later wanted to eat again -really odd.  Trying to remember what it was like the last time around but can only remember the morning sickness that kicked in around week 5 - 6.  Am I going totally  

Take care all,

Tallis x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

booboo- thinking of you


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Tallis, yes you are   but in great company because we are all the same  

xx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya everyone,
Congrats tracey on your BFP!! You must be over the moon.
How is everyone feeling? I had a bad day yesterday i saw my mum and burst into tears!!  
Todays not so bad but having a few pains and hoping its not my period!    My boobs are massive and so sore. My DH hugged me yesterday and i nearly cried as it hurt my boobs so much!   
Let me know how your all feeling as i need a lift    
Hugs to everyone    
lots of     and   
Cloud 9 xxxxxxx


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one to let you know that I had the BFN confirmed today.  Despite my huge bleed last week, the clinic told me to keep taking the cyclogest and test as normal today.  I knew it was a waste of time, but had to stick to what I was told.

Anyway, that's it for this cycle.  I suppose we'll be called in for a review now.  Does anyone have any idea what could possibly have made me start to bleed so early after ET?  We didn't even get through the first week of the 2WW before it was all over.  It makes me worry that there's more complications than they originally thought.

Anyway, all we can do now is plan for the next cycle and hope we've learnt a bit from this one.

Lots of   and   to those still to test, and   to all those who've had a BFN.

Rach.x


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello booboo and jazz,
Ive just read that you had a BFN. Life if so unfair. I shed tears for you as i know how you feel. After having 4 BFN in the past it turned my world upside down. I know its hard but you have to be strong for you and your DH. Men are crap with feelings so unfortunatly its up to us to deal with it.  
I remember feeling like i wanted to blame my husband and it tore us apart for a while.  We took time out and had a couple of holidays and got married. It was good to get off that ivf treadmill. I was in need of a good rest!
I am on my 2ww and this is my 1st try since 2006 and i feel must better this time than the other times.   
My thoughts are with you and i am praying that you get through this.  
If anyone is reading this and has had a BFN recently then my heart goes out to you.   
sending lots of      xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Cloud 9
xxx


----------



## veevee (Aug 26, 2008)

BFP!
vee veex


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Jazz and Booboo    so sorry to read your news, my thoughts are with both of you and your families. Look after yourself.xx
Claire.. Welcome to the PUPO madness! How are you feeling? xx
Veevee.. Congratulations Hun, enjoy it   
Sending loads sticky    to everyone.
Ness xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Lambo, you must be so excited. Only 3 days to go til you test (well 2 and a bit!).

Good luck, I am sending lots of   your way. I hope its good news for you  

xx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi can I join you please?!
This is my 5th 2WW. cant quite belive that......2nd go resulted in my DD, have been trying for a sibling ever since. Anyway due to test on 10th and symptom spotting already.
not alot really except .....today started getting AF type backache, and spots, and feel tired and look AWFUL. VERY much how I get pre AF. Anyway - keeping everything crossed. Any tips VERY VERY welcome!! Any symptoms that you think are defo good or bad - very grateful to hear. Although I guess I should know.....I dont!!

quick Question.....Do you think it matters if you take cyclogest front or back door -have been doing both!!!!!!

Anyway good luck to all
Cazx


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sammysmiles, Lambo, Corinann, Clairexx, Tallis, Tracy, Cloud9, Jazz1975, Barnstaple, 

Thankyou all so very much for your kind words.  I hope all of your dreams come true      

Am not having a good day today, have stomach cramps in my right side around belly button height going down towards my middle.  They don't feel like AF cramps.  Making me feel sick too   I've spoken with my GP and he thinks maybe it could be my body breaking down the embryos    Have taken Voltarol and Paracetamol but they don't seem to be doing anything to help.  Also tried Antacids.  Anybody got any ideas, much appreciated?

BooBoo
xxx  

Veeveex, Huge congratulations to you and your DH.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Booboo* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun. It really _is_ unfair  Many hugs and much luck for your frosties. Hope you feel better soon.....can you call your clinic and see what they say 

*Rach* ~ i'm sorry it was confirmed....i can't help you hun, maybe you could try asking on Peer Support 

*Hi Sammy, Cloud9, Tracy, Ness, Corrin and Tallis* and everyone else waiting...have a good weekend 
*
Hi Emmbec, Lillyglas, Claire and Caz* ~ welcome to the thread  You'll find the list on page one if you've not seen it already. Lots of luck    

*Lambo* ~ try not to worry about the test....tooooo early  Really keeping everything crossed for you  

*Veevee* ~ congratulations 

Love and luck 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Booboo. try cocodamol - helps me with cramps. poor you. I have really been there and know what its like - but you WILL get better soon. I promise!

as to previous question...think its just as hard each time. and having one child already - whilst AMAZING does add a fair bit of pressure too if you know what I mean. 

Anyway - best to all. trying to convince myself I haven't got AF pains. How bad a sign is it that my boobs are utterly normal?

Cazx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Girls

Can I join this thread please I had IUI on 26th september.  I've already had 2 previous failed IUI and 2 failed ICSI so trying not to be too hopeful........sorry is that being too negative?   Anyway my test date is 10 October but don't think i can wait that long.  Good luck everyone, we all bloody deserve a BFP.  hope to hear from you soon.

Caz in response to your previous question re:  best entry method for pessary, my clinic (Liverpool Womens)  told me both back and front are just as effective as each other, just to do whatever suits you.  I personally found front way really messy, and found I was checking my gusset more often (gross sorry)  for signs of bleeding as thats what it felt like as residue leaked out.  Hope thats not TMI   .  

Nic xx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Morning ladies - 
thought i might join in.  I had ET on 2th Oct and test on 16th.  This is our 5th cycle although only 4 2WW.  I thought now i was such an expert at this ICSI lark i would be ok, but thinking more clearly today i feel the support on this site has been amazing in the past so why ignore it this time.
Hello to all and the best of luck to all of us.
Aquababe xxx


----------



## Tallis (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone  

Hello to all those ladies who have joined us in the last few days sending you all lots of        

VeeVee -   to you hope everything goes smoothly.

Caz - seems like you and I might be in a similar situation.  I have a DS who is 4 1/2 years old and we have been TTC for 4 yrs.  Although my .)(. seem to be getting bigger they don't feel at all sore either.  I woke up yesterday with cramping, backpain and pink / brown discharge (sorry if TMI) seemed to improve as the day went on but has started again today   rang my clinic yesterday who said to keep taking the Cyclogest (I take it front door and lie down for an hour afterwards not that messy then) and they said that it is defiantly too early to be a period.  They suggested Cervical Trauma from the EC/ET.  Hang on in there      

Have a great weekend everyone and to all of you who are testing soon    

Take care all,

Tallis x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi ladies....can I join you?
I had FET on 29th sept so OTD is 12th oct.  
I have been obsessing about lack of symptoms....boobs not sore although they should be given the amount I'm poking them  
Hope you are all keeping sane through this.

Take care
Dottie


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi al - 

Caz and Tallis - I have a friend who has a ds and she is desprate for a sibling -  

Hi aquababe and Nic  xxx glad you found us xxxxx

If anyone was reading this abotu back and front doors they would be thinking what ?   - but my ten pence worth is - front door messy but defo no way back door for me !!!    

Caz - my boobs feel normal and  ............................

I got a BFP this morning - wooooooooo hooooooo but am very very very cautious as we obviously lost our first baby at 18 weeks so - very long journey for us - but feeling very blessed at moment. Have to say - don't feel pregnant  - has anyone else had a BFP and had no symptoms  ?

Boo boo - thinking about you still xxxxxx

Lambo - you ok ? - not long now xxx

HUGE positive vibes to everyone   

Corin xxxxxx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hya everyone,
Hope your all ok? Im feeling much better thx Lambo.     I had reiki yesterday and wow it was brill! It has really helped me!!   
It was really weird because i walked out of my session and i felt brill and still feel brill today. She even asked me if she could send my distant reiki and of course i said YES! All the way through my session i felt a hand on my tummy and at one point i opened my eyes cause it felt weird and she wasnt even near my tummy!! Amazing!!   and    when i came out but just feel fab!  

I hope eveyone has a wonderful weekend! 
Still sending my love to everyone who needs it.     xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Keep losing post - will keep brief!

Very low today. very pre AF back spot even tummy twinges. cant believe its happening again. so tired and fed up with it all. Just have to strengthen resolves and try one last time with frozen embies but maybe leave a bit - just need a break.
DH really angry-  guess his way of being sad. Can't belive it seems like AF coming so soon only had et last sunday :-(
sorry for negative mail.......

ps- reiki sounds fab!


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Corrin - FAB news on your BFP.  Hope all safe from here for you    

Caz - hang on in there hun.     It would be quite early for AF.  A lot of pg symptoms are the same as af as I'm sure you know.  I know how hard it is xx

Dottie


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Caz,
You have to stay strong! Get your chin up and enjoy your weekend hun. Try to be positive. I had pains last week and feel brill today with no sign on AF. I do believe being positive helps. Uour body going through all that anxioty doesnt help. 
My thoughts are with you
Cloud 9 
xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all

Rach and BooBoo - Sorry to hear about your BFN     

Veevee and Corrin -    on your   

    to all those that are yet to test.

Nic - Did you say your being treated at Liverpool Womens, thats where i had my tx too

 to all i haven't mentioned 

Luv Tracy x


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks Cloud. 
Good luck lambo testing tomorrow

So reiki is okay after ET? Might well try it - need some help with PMA!
Cazx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Tracy

I had my previous ICSI cycles at the womens but my IUI's have been at Arrow Park as I live in the Wirral, something to do with NHS funding Not too sure.  How did you find the Womens? 

Caz do stay strong honey, nothing is certain till 14 day preg test so hang on in there I know its hard and bloody frustrating    .

Lambo good luck hun i'll be thinkin of you  

A big hello to everyone else.  I've just got in from work and DH is taking me out for late lunch bless.  I'm on day 8 0f 2ww and my boobies hurt like hell from pregnyl inj, they don't look any bigger though, bummer!!!!  How do you add your name to the test date table on 1st page?  Just so I feel part of the crowd Ha Ha.

Take care
Nics xx


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome Nics..All need to do is detail dates of EC, ET and test date on this thread and the lovely Lizzy will come along sprinkle loads of    , then Lizzy will add you to the list.xx
Welcome Aquababe.. Hope your enjoying this PUPO madness   
Caz..   I've had tum ache on and off the last 4 days and spotting, try to stay positive,think of it as the embies burrowing in and getting cozy.  
Corrin... so pleased..   Bet there's a party at your place this weekend!   
Lambo..Thinking of you and sending you and DH all the      the world for tomorrow. Hope all your dreams come true   .What time in the morning 0001?xxx  
Love and   to all on this 2ww journey xx Ness


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi and thank to all those who have welcomed me.

I am no novice to this as my history reads but still expect to feel something and of course all i feel is still a little sore from the EC, i was expecting to be a little more freaked out than i am.  I have been doing hypnotherapy which has really relaxed me and i expect I'll get more panicy as the test date gets closer.....only 3 days into the wait so I'm not really expecting anything to happen anyway.
I'm babblerling but DH is outside chopping hedges and i have decided to spent the first 3 - 4 days in bed.  
It'll take me a few days to 'get' everyones mane so for now just a big hello to all.

Aquababe x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Great to see some BFPs on here already!!!

 to those that it has not worked out for this time.

  to all 2wws - hope to get to know you all over the next 2   weeks.

I had ET yesterday - 2 embies on board. I am taking cyclogest (back door  ) and can honestly say today is the worst I have felt throughout this whole process. I have the runs big time, stomache cramps, feel sick and I am freezing all the time!!! Is it just me or are these normal side effects!!!! Do you think if I change to front door things may improve although clinic didn't give me that as an option? Not sure I can do 2 weeks feeling like this!!!

Jx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Jal - I have taken cyclogest on 4 cycles and have always used the front door.  Couldn't be doing with the back way  

Dottie
x


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya, not sure where to post, but I'm now on that 2WW!
I feel it's going to last a long time...We are just so thrilled we got to ec and had a wonderful 8 cell embrio transfered today! Over the moon   We are just praying and thinking possitive thoughts to our wee unborn at this time to help it grow...What else is there to do? It is our first IVF. Egg and sperm met on Oct 1, my mum's birthday and DH's dad's birthday. Great omen we thought...Anyone else at the same stage or close? This is the final hurdle to motherhood and I'm soooo excited! 
Jeza



LizzyB said:


> *Moth* ~ i'm so so sorry hun.....sending many hugs and much love
> 
> *Susan* ~ really so sorry to see your news too....everything crossed for you tomorrow
> 
> ...


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi girls
Can I join you, I was just working my way down the 2ww ladies in waiting when I saw aquababes post and recognised her from Last time - its really good to be able to share your thoughts and feelings through this 2ww so hope you dont mind me joining in.
I had FET by DE a known donor by the wonderful Ang (ATCC - you can see our story on the ivf thread) on 2nd Oct well they survived the thaw on 1st and went back in on thursday they were frozen on as 6 day blasts so think they may have been classed as 7 days.
I am feeling calm and relaxed and am enjoying being PUPO and being waiting on by dh.
i dont have any symptoms yet and do think its way to earlier and luckily I am not cold as dh put the log burner on for us and its about 30 degrees in here.  I realise although this is not the situ i wanted to be in that i actually quite enjoy the first week as one feels so optimistic and can lie around and be lazy without feeling guilty, by experience its usually into the 2nd week esp the latter part of that one gets really jittery so hopefully we can all help each other.
I will try and get to know you and your stories over the next few day and I hope we all get BFPs and more importantly keep them and sorry to anyone who has recenlty had bfns or m/c as know how devestating they can be.
thanks and heres some smilies for us        
        
   
love 
susie


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Lizzy

Just to let you know, I had IUI on 26th September, test date is 9th October please could I be added to your 2ww list on page one?  Thanks hun.

Welcome to Jeza and Suszy and anyone else i've missed on 2ww thread, It feels nice to be here again with lots of support offered by girlies in the same boat.    

nics xx


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi all. I joined the 2ww with you last week but haven't been on here much.

Congrats to everyone who has had fantastic news this week. It's so good to see and I'm so pleased for you all. 

For the others that have a horrible week I'm so sorry don't loose heart it will work soon.  

My test date is the 10th (16 days?) but I'm going to test a day early so I can be with DH. So only got 4 days to go. I have got PCOS , had 6 failed IUI'S and this is now my first IVF.
Reading this thread has made my laugh tonight with you all pocking your boobs. Hee hee. We're all the same aren't we! Mine are sore on and off but have grown nearly a cup size. I am only an A cup so it is easy to see any growth. Today they were wobbling when I walked.   Yippee love it. always wanted to know what that felt like.
I was wondering if anyone around the same test date has got this as they do sometimes grow abit when I'm due my AF. Is it still to early to have these symptoms? Are they all in my head?  Oh I'm going mad I think.

Good luck to everyone in their 2ww. I really am thinking and praying for you all.   

Ernie


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi all,

i had a negative result, i am gutted.  But congratulations to all who had their positives, well done.xxxxxxxx 

catmadblonde


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya catmadblonde,
im so sorry to hear yor news.Keep your chin up. I know its hard. Im sending lots of love and hugs to you.  
Cloud 9
xxxx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Catmadblonde

So sorry to hear your news most of us on here know exactly what your going through and all feel for you    .  It must be so hard for you to congratulate people, I think your a star.  Take care hunnie I'll be thinking of you.  

luv nic xx

p.s cool user name  xx


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone give me a glimmer of hope? Before bed last night I had some brown discharge but when I woke this morning I am bleeding and got period pains. Has anyone ever had this then got a BFP or should I just come to terms with it? I am on day 11 after IVF. 

Ernie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Catmadblonde* ~ so sad to see your news....be kind to yourself hun and many hugs 

*Ernie* ~ AF pains are really common and nothing to worry about hun. I hope the bleeding eases up.....can you call your clinic if you are worried? It doesn't mean it's over though....it is possible to get a BFP with some bleeding  

*Nic, Aquababe, Dottie, Jal, Jeza and Susie* ~ welcome to the thread everyone.....sending much love, luck and 

*Jal* ~ what day do you test hun and I'll add it to the list. I went to the Chiltern too (long time ago though )

*Jeza* ~ can I have your test day too please 

*Barnstaple* ~ sent you lots of bubbles for calling me lovely 

*Lambo and Lola*        for today. *Lambo* ~ even the kittens are crossing their paws for you 

*Corin* ~ congratulations....so pleased for you!! Lots of ladies have had BFPs with no symptoms at all  All the best for a very happy and healthy pregnancy hun 

Hi to everyone....have a good Sunday 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

catmadblond - so so sorry. try to treat yourself and take stock, it totally sucks but the pain will get better i promise

ernie - very early for AF. Could be implantation - don't panic!

I did something really stupid -peeed on stick of course -ve. Now just praying I make it totest day....10th. Oh dear.
Awful backache last night, help.

Cazx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Morning ladies

Caz, i know it temptining to pee early... we are all human and i think this process makes us forget that sometimes  

Susie - i woke up this morning and totally remembered you and your story from last year.  I wish us both all the luck in the world. 

Ernie - last year i had LOADS of AF pains, like Lizzy said speak to the clinic if you are paniced. 

Jeza - hi and welcome 8 cells embryo sounds fab, my 2 were 4 cells.  

To everyone else, as i'm still catching up with who' who i hope the rain doesn't spoil the weekend, i plan to stay in bed and make DH watch cheesy films.   

Love Aquababe xxxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I love reading this thread, Im going for EC on Tuesday so fingers cross I will be able to join you on Thursday!! 
As most of you ladies have been through IVF I was wondering if you would be able to put my mind at rest 
Can anyone help me please?

I have had some clear discharge today like mucus....Is this normal? before EC? I had my final scan on Fri and I had one follicle at 17mm, a couple at 16mm and the rest around 14 to 15mm so not ully ready then.

Hopefully be in touch soon...Good like to everyone  
Love
Spanner x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

catmadblonde I am so sorry sweetie.

Well for me its a week today till I test and so exhausted from this rollercoaster of emotions and thoughts, having a weird time the last few days and just do not know what to think anymore.


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Spanner - completely normal - is it clear kinda stretchy gel stuff?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah..thats good news...thank you


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Cazz - I had bachache too last night, right at the bottom of my spine - how early did you test and what did it say?


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Catmadblonde - so sorry it didn't work for you this time   

Lizzy - my test date is 17th Oct. 

Feel slightly better today - only been to the loo 4 times so far today!! DP wants me to phone the emergency line to the clinic but I am hoping that the runs ease off and it's not affecting anything! Haven't really managed to find any PMA yet throughout this ttx but I have small glimmers of hope that this will be our time and if not then I won't be too surprised at the result   . My embies were grades 2/3 and only 2 and 4 cell on day 2 transfer so not the best quality compared to many on here!!!

J x


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

lilly - tested 5 days early. Its was BFN. But I guess it was early-ish.........

watching Great North Run........so inspired, definately thinking of doing it next year if this is a no go..
Cazx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Lambo? Wasn't she testing today? 

Have my scan 2moro, hoping for some mature follies and decent womb lining. It was only 8mm last time I had IUI, so fingers crossed for tomorrow. I can't do anything more than I have. 

Weather is lovely here today, sun is shining and it so warm. Makes a nice change from the rain we have had all week. Taking my DS to a kids birthday party 2dayn got him a lovely outfit consisting of a pink jumper. My DH was not convinced but he looks great. Why do men associate pink with gay? Aren't we living in the 20th century?

Anyway, must wrap pressies. A task I am no good at :-(


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi ladies,


I just want to say thank you for all youre kind words whilst i have been using this board for the past three weeks.
It helps so much, speaking to ladies who have been through the same situations and going through this two week wait.
It has to be the hardest thing coping with infertility, i never thought i would be in this situation. But, im sure things happen for a reason, and i have learnt so much over the past four years since my ectopic pregnancy.
I dont know how i would of coped witout my fiance and family/friends and the special people on this site.
I have been using this site now on and off for the past four years, and the beautifull people on here are so kind and considerate to everyones situation.
It gives me faith that in this world there is kind and geniune people out there, and who can be so kind and caring to people they have never even met.

I will be back im sure in the future, depending on when my next try will be.
I do pop in now and again to see how people are doing.

I wish you all the luck in the world to all the lovely ladies on here and hope all youre dreams come true.

Thank you also to the brilliant moderators on here and the nurses who give their advice, you are angels.xx 


lots of love CatMadBlonde.xxxxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Catmadblond. What a lovely message. if its any consolation I've been at this game for 7 years (unbelivable) but the effort and trials did deliver us a DD along the way , against all odds - so miracles do happen. But you have to make a call whether or not you think you have other options for your life.....I do think its reasonable at some point for everyone to say....okay enough...time to move on with life......easy to say I know....ask me how I feel in a week.


Cazx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

catmadblonde-thinking about you x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Catmadblonde xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - wishing you all the luck in the world next cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sammysmiles - hope your scan goes well tomorrow xxxxxxxxx

Lambo - let us/me know when you ready babes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Caz - hopign for a BFP for you xx

Spanner - i defo think discharge is normal - is your body gettign ready for sperm I think as you producing follies - bu tif you wooried at all phone clinic - its not worth you worrying so if in doubt ask clinic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Corrin x


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya,
I had my one special embie transfered Oct 4th.  Due for testing Oct 18th.  Everything crossed!     I'd love to be put on your list...I hope someone can manage that.  Good luck to all the other ladies!  Jeza


----------



## Tallis (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick note to say that our journey sadly ended today.  After struggling with coloured discharge, spotting etc. AF finally made her appearance this morning.  So, thank you ladies for all your support during our time doing IVF I can say with total honesty that it hasn't been a bad experience and its a real shame that it went tits up at the end.  We are all feeling a little  .

However, we shall recharge our batteries and probably try again in the New Year.  

Take care all,

Tallis x


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya everyone
*Tallis -So sorry you got your AF. Have they told you to take a test anyway?
If anyone is thinking of having Reiki then go for it!!!!!! Its really helped me. I feel brill.  
Im just missing going to the gym as im an aerobics teacher and the weight gain is starting to kick in. I suppose its a small price to pay if i get a 
Im feeling brill apart from that. No signs of  and just trying to stay positive. This has happened once before were i had  and i still got a  thats on my mind a little but im trying to stay positive and strong.
Lambo -  I hope your ok? Im thinking of you. When your ready, tell us your result. 
Love and    to all of you
 
xxxxx*


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Tallis - it seems very early to have AF 7 days post transfer.  What progesterone support are you on? As Cloud says are you going to take a test on test day anyway?
Thinking of you

Dottie
x


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry to gatecrash..I came on for the first time last week following my ET and have been reading since but haven't posted much. Anyway, my test date is on Friday 10th and I'm feeling like I might need a bit of support over the next few days to get me there.

I've had alsorts of weird feelings and maybe symptoms - who knows, its so hard not to read too much into every little twinge! I was absolutely convinced I was getting my AF on Friday - I had that really bloated pre AF feeling then a really restless hot and cold night, like I always get pre AF but so far nothing. I've a lot of discharge (sorry TMI!!!) and am constantly checking that its not my AF that's arrived..has anyone else had anything like that. I've naturally got bit boobs but they're HUGE at the moment!!

I'm kind of feeling like I just want to know one way or the other but at the same time, I don't want to find out in case its bad news. I'm definately going to wait for my OTD as the hospital are testing me on day 12 so I think its best to wait so I get an accurate result.

Congratulations to all of you who have had their BFP's! You LUCKY LUCKY ladies!  
And to those of you who have had bad news, my heart goes out to you and I hope you are able to have time to recover and start again or move on to happiness elsewhere    

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.

Anyone else testing on the 10th

Rachael


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry been away for a few days, but just a quick message

Rach, BooBoo and Catmadblonde  - Sorry to hear about your BFN      

Veevee and Corrin -   on your   

Lambo - Hope all is OK    

Hope everyone else is not going too mad with the  

Will post more tomor, off to watch the results of Strictly

Ali xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Racheal, my main signs were discharge and fuller boobs. still the same now after my BFP along with tiredness and cramping in uterus area. Hope its a good sign for you, whatever you do don't test early, i waited 2 whole weeks Luv Tracy x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Rachael,

My OTD is 12th but I have to say I'll probably test on the friday or the saturday  ...... If it's good or bad news I think I want the weekend to get my head around the result.
I think the second week is always sooooo much harder than the first.  Stay strong hun  

Dottie
x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello everyone

I ve come to join the madness
Suszy are you on this thread too- wish you so much luck ( and everyone else too )

Im driving myself crazy so need to come on here and vent my frustrations. As you girls can see from my other posts I ve lost the plot. Been drying pee sticks on the radiator earlier today. Im 9 days past egg collection and had a blastocyst transfer , so Im 4 days post transfer. 

good luck all, and hope its a lucky thread. xxx

Lotsky x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

HI 
Gosh this is a busy board will take a while to get to know everyone and we all seem so close in testing and wanted to wish you all luck.  From experience I am really not trying to look for too many symptoms just yet (had ET on Thursday) as know they are probably just about implanting now - I had blasts that were frozen on day 6 and put back in half a day after they were thawed -but towards the end of this week and next I am sure I will be.
I think if possible we need to try and take each day as it comes and relax, I know we all want to know now but a few days after will be good esp if its a good result - of course thats when the real obsessing starts so best to enjoy this time while you can.
I will try and do personals next time but just wanted to say good luck to catmadblonde for future-sorry about your bfn (RAch+BooBoo)
Tallis dont know much about your dates except for reading what dotti said but it could be implantation bleeding and belive others have bled in 2ww and still had a bfp so please dont give up. Others probably know more about that with me but thre is still hope.
Aquababe - cannot believe we are back here together but looks like we are in good company.
Here are some smilies for us all                              
hi lotsky just seen your post as I was writing this welcome honey and good luck
Take care girls and good luck

love

Susie


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Just a quick one to say Hi 2ww friends  

I have read the posts and send   to the BFN's my heart goes out to you.
Sending   to those still waiting, and   to BFP's.


This thread makes it sooooo real now with results coming in, don't forget  

God my   is tired of the bullets.

Love to  you all   x x x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya ladies,

I am good to go with 2 eggs and a nice thick lining now Phew! Going back for a scan on Wednesday morning to see if there are any more eggs as my right ovary is still covered in little ones. Going to have the IUI Friday so I will back on the 2WW. 

I resolved that after this next one I was going to have a break but I am now unsure. The hormones make me tearful but not crazy so I am still considering having my last go at IUI after this one.

Anyway, a big relief for me as I was worried about it being abandoned.

xx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Again 

Hope your doing well Tracey you must be over the moon hun  .  Hope you don't mind I've got a quick 2ww question, to you or anyone else who can help.  I'm on day 10 post IUI and my boobies didn't start to ache till day 7 (OMG) but have calmed down a bit now, I've still got a sore spot on one and it feels a  bit lumpy but I think thats from the constant poking.  Anyway my question is, did your boobs stay constantly sore the whole 2ww?  Or do you think mine have stopped as nothing is happening    ?  I had pregnyl inj before IUI, but I'm not on progesterone??  I've had loads of discharge to (sorry TMI), no sign of AF yet   .  

Sorry I'm sure you girls understand my worries,  it's killing me looking at those bloody pee sticks waiting in the bathroom, roll on Thursday...............can i check on wed evening ??.

Good luck for friday Sammie, and my heart goes out to Catmadblonde and Tallis  I'll be thinking of you.   Hello to everyone else to glad I have you lot to stress with my poor DH is about to throttle me   Ha Ha xxx  

Best wishes
nic xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you *Catmadblonde*, what a really really lovely post from you. Take good care of yourself hun 

*Tallis*  How are you this morning....has the bleeding eased up?

*Lambo* ~ any news hun? Thinking about you  

Aw *Caz* ~ way too early 

*Aquababe* ~ hope you had a good weekend.....i love cheesy films 

*Spanner* ~ good luck for EC and ET this week  

*Nikki* ~ just big hugs 

Thanks *Jal and Jeza* ~ i've added your dates and you'll find the list on P1 of this thread 

*Rachael* ~ have a look at the list too....there's a few people testing on the 10th 

*Sammy* ~ well done for your scan today....good luck for Weds  

*Ali* ~ hope you enjoyed Strictly. I love it!! Definately the right person went though 

*Hi Lotsky* ~ welcome to the thread....hope it's a luck one too  
*
Hi Tracy, Dottie, Corin, Susie, Claire, Lilly and Nic* 

Take care everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hey hey hey 

I'm back on the 2ww can i joing pleeeeeease   otd 15.10.08



Hi ladies!  sound like a nut i know but i love this part!
x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hello again

well i'm back on the 2 week roller coaster, intense ov pains on sat and sun, felt like my ov were going to pop  

Temp went up today so if still up tmw , good sign of ov.

Put on more weight with this dam clomid and (.Y.) are still huge

HI to everyone   and good luck on ya journeys

FO


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi, can you add me too, I'm bored already on my 2ww. OTD is Oct 19th, currently PUPO with 2 beautiful embies, and hoping to find enough to distract me during these next few weeks. I might do some of those knitting projects that I've neglected!!
On gestone jabs and HCG support at the mo.
Cat
x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Fire Opal,

Glad to see you back. I am having another basting this Friday (unless my many follies mature!) Got two follies and ready to roll again after mopping my tears from the last time.

Lots of good luck 

xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Sam

fingers crossed for you and ya little eggys  

every month i'm getting closer to ivf in the new year   which really freaks me out.

lets keep every thing crossed for this month  

FO


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Feeling so ill at work, just want to go home and cry, tempted when I get home to test - get it over and done with and see the negative - at least I can stop my brain from the billion "what if" thoughts.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Mrs Nikki,

What treatment are you on? Dont test early, its a BFN it wont help you as it could still turn into a positive. Also if its BFP you wont believe it til test date.

I hope you are okay BIG  

 are watching  

xx


----------



## mondane (Sep 11, 2008)

hello everyone

Please can i join this thread?

I am now 9 days post transfer and 12 dpo. OTD is saturday 11th but I might test on friday as clinic is closed on saturday. At the mo, I'm feeling so nervous. Since yesterday, have had quite bad AF pains and a serious headache . I normally feel like this before AF arrives   People say progesterone causes headaches but i have been taking it since et and not had the headache until yesterday. Today it is so bad I am almost dizzy!!

I am really scared, I expect AF to arrive any second. Please hold on Lill embies    We love you so much already   

Good luck to all those testing this week, I know there are quite a few of us    

xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all
Lambo - any news yet? Hope you okay?

OKay....so symptom run through....headache (which I have had each time before getting my AF in previous 2WW),really tired - but DD had me up in the night, boobs and tummy feel big - I know thats the wicked cyclogest. Thats the hard thing theres nothing definate is there??

I am finding the 2WW so so hard this time and really draining - its really giving me a reality check as to whether I can do it again and again - i'm just finding it really hard to get my mind off it all. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Sorry to moan......can I ask a probably really silly 2WW question....giving how much knicker checking I seem to be doing - whats a "good" sign and whats not!! I realise blood is generally not great (for me anyway) but any of you BFPs out there have ANYthing happen to you that DIDNT happen in a negative cycle??

aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh

Cazx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aahh  Caz you've just made me laugh with your big "aaaarrrhhh", I'm right with ya there hunnie.  

Sorry you feel so drained it is such an emotional rollercoaster we all deserve bloody BFP's.  

I've got real bad headache this time to which I don't normally get before AF.  Boobies are a bit achy as well and I feel so zonked, I'm not progesterone as only had IUI so my last drugs where Hcg 11 days ago.  It's sooooo frustrating isn't it,  I've even gone so far this morning as to unwrap clearblue tests and read instructions................PUT THEM AWAY!!!!!!!

Sorry i cant answer your question about "good gusset signs" as never had BFP, but I think you can't tell for sure even if there is blood it could be implantation so its not really a good indication either way.  My nurse told me that a patient  had had a BFP and successful pregnancy following fresh blood bleeding on her 2ww, so you just never know for sure till that test (on correct day...booo!) We'll just have to be patient till test date.  Now, where did I put those tests!!!!!!!!!!


Hello to the new additions, welcome to the mad house    !

Take care
Nic xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

You take care of your self Lambo, take a bit of time out from this roller coaster  

Thinking of you lots sweetie, you are so brave to post   especially remembering everyones names  

    

xx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dear Lambo
I am so so sorry for you hon. This really is the most horrible hard business. After a while I hope you can come to some resolution with it. Remember you have options....you ALWAYS have options, ......maybe it doesn't seem like it now but you WILL find a way to move on. keep your chin up....this is the worst bit but it WILL get better. Have a VERY large glass of wine too!

Take care hon

Cazx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi all

Lambo - i never really got to know you as i am only 5 days into 2WW but your message was really touching.  I am so sorry or your news and i hope you have time to heal emotionally from this experience.

There's just too many of us for me to personals as DH is cooking tea and i feel i must supervise!!!!!!!

I have felt a little 'weird' today, i feel nothing and don't really expect to just yet.....i do feel weird for just hanging around the hose not doing much as I'm normally quite active.  But i want to come out of this cycle knowing that 200% went into this and there was nothing i could do better.

Hope you all have a good evening.
Love Aquababe xx


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Lambo - My heart goes out to you honey.  I got goose bumps when I read your post, you truly are a remarkably brave and selfless woman. As Caz said there are options, and we are always here for you.
Love C x x x


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Not sure if any of you have looked at the KnOCT up ladies thread, it is v good.


Hi Aquababe - enjoy dinner - I so know what you mean about wanting to know you have done all you can

Sammycmiles - Back on 2 ww honey, when is your OTD?


Love Cxxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Lambo- I did not get to share your 2ww with you either but I really wish you all the luck with whatever you decide for the future. You sound like you really do deserve a bundle of joy. Take care and look after yourself.

Im going pee stick mad today again. Totally pointless as 12 days past trigger which means I could be testing all sorts of rubbish really. Again there is a faint non existant evap line which I would barely dare to call that even. 

Hubby has given me the lecture and told me to stop it!! I cant help myself. 

All I can say from being in a 2ww before which resulted in a BFP anything is possible. I tested last time 3 days early and got a BFP then went on to bleed. DD still arrived safe, so really anything is possible. 
I have to add as well last time I felt like I was going to come on my period... so I think its normal to feel that way xx

Time for my salmon microwave meal. .......


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Mondane - I'm so glad I read your post - my OTD is the 11th as well and yesterday had af pains and today slight spotting which has now stopped - do you think we are ok?


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Lambo, I am so sorry to read your news, I was sure (for some mad reason) that you would be ok.  I know that it is really hard, this is my 4th and last go, but try to think that all of your doors are not closed, you are relatively young and have time on your side at least.  Please dont leave our other thread, I would miss you.  Take care and love to dh too (we kinda forget about them dont we?)


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hey all!!!!!
havent been posting but keeping up to date with all your posts!!! congrats to all the BFPS   !!! hugs and   to all the other ladies who got bad news this week  

im on oi treatment and had pregnol injection on sunday 28th. the hospital have told me to test on sundy but i was wondering if i could test on friday instead just so i can get my head round it before work on monday   any advice would be much appreciated  this week im breaking out in spots, ive got a head that feels like its stuffed with cotton wool IYKWIM   and am very tired!! my boobs sore last week but not to bad this weeks although nipples very tender and sensitive? AF is ready to come me thinks  

sorry i dont know all your names yet....hopefully ill pick them all up 

jules


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry, i haven't read back at all but I just wanted to send hugs to Lambo.....i'm so very sorry hun 

The kittens send much love, many hugs and all the luck in the world whatever you decide to do next......me too 

Take good care of yourself hun,

Lizzy xxx

_will catch up and update list tomorrow..._


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Lambo I'm so so sorry to hear your news I was on a night shift last night so only just read your message, even my DH was asking about you.  Our thoughts are with you, you sound incredibly brave and have the right attitude about it all. I think your amazing, we all bloody are!!!   

Jooles -  Hi hunnnie I'm sure most will agree don't test too early as you just cant rely on result and it could just cause you more anxiety, plus it's a waste of a test.   I know how frustrating it is this is the longest 2 weeks of our lives (besides previous 2ww's some of us have been through boooo!! )  

Lillyglas - dont be worrying hun sound like implantation bleeding to me, really good sign    !!  Lotsky thats really encouraging news about your previous 2ww, congratulations on you wonderful DD, and good luck for this time    . 

Take care everyone else, 
Nics xxx

p.s I've had no significant symptoms over past couple of days except few AF twinges Noooooo!!, and feeling tired.....roll on thursday!!!


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi  - can I join - I had a 3 day transfer on sunday (2 x 8 cells) and my OTD is Friday 17th October.

Have the whole week off and already quite bored!  - My main worry is that I am still tender from EC - I really hope that this does not affect my embryos trying to snuggle in...

Good luck to everyone !
X


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the mad house Saab  

Your embie quality sounds fab, congrats hun.  Do not worry at all about tummy pains you will feel tender for a couple of days as you've had so much going on in there, and it wont affect embies at all they'll be happily dividing and snuggling in mummies tummy. You can take a couple of paracetamol to ease pain, check with clinic of course.  Look after yourself hun and keep us all updated of your progress. 

Bye for now
Nics xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning to all

only just come back so not up on all ya storys   to all

V happy as temp is still up so looks like i def ov oon day 11

Can i be added to the list please, the clomid is working lets hope dh's swimmers are speeding their way there.  

Don't think much of this rain  

FO


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Lambo,
Im so sorry to hear your news.    Everytime i read that someone has had a BPN i fill up and cant read the screen for tears.    Its so hard and nothing anyone says or does will make you feel better. Just remember when your feeling down that we are all here for you and anytime you need a pick me up just type away. 
Thank you for your kind words whilst Ive been on here. Tomorrows the day i find out and if it hadn't been for FF i don't know what id of done. Everyones been great!
  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
If anyone wants to read my story properly then you can google us. Me and my DH have had a lot of media attention recently and id love you to read it. You can check us out on menchester evening news website. All you have to do it put in IVF couple 9k deal.

Love to you all

xxxxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, , I can not imagine the joy and gratitude you must have for your donor. It really puts faith back in the human Kind. Good Luck tomorr    

Ali xxx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thx Ali,
we thought so to. Its lovely to know theres people out there like that. We are still in shock. 9K is a lot of money and with already spending 14k of our own money we thought we couldn't carry on financially. This has given us so much. Just hope we get our result tomoz. xxxx


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi girls are you still in the chat room?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys just wanted to say there is a link in my ICSI diary - I was naughty.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Hopeful J, FO, Cat, Mondane and Saab* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you all  

*Cloud 9* ~ wow, what a story....amazing. What a kind person to do that for you....lots of luck for tomorrow  

*Nikki* ~ off to read your diary now 

*Lambo* ~ hope you are ok hun 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thank you Lizzy  

xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers lizzy,

my test date should be the 23rd Oct

FO


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Lambo.. Sending you and DH    So sorry for you Hun. Take care of each other. xx
Welcome Hopeful,FO,Cat,Mondane and Saab Hope this 2ww madness isn't too bad    
Cloud.. Lend me a fiver  ? Sending you and DH    for tomorrow. 
Nikki..   Naughty thing!!!!!!!!!! 
Sammysmile..   for you and your lovely follies
Ali.. How are you feeling?
Been trying to keep myself busy for the last few days as my mind is starting to play tricks on me, one minutes I feel so pregnant then feel so negative that it hasn't worked. Imagine this is normal  We even gave our furbabe a birthday on Sunday to keep busy, he's a rescue, so we don't really know his date... It's official I'll lost it!!!!!
Not that I've been boob checking (much) but my nipples are normally poor responders but the last few days they are always semi erect and boobs have large vein, I'm trying not to read too much into this, is anyone else the same? I'm 12 days past ET Also have days that feels like AF is on her way and other days nothing 
Sending everyone     Sorry if I haven't mentioned you by name


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Barnstaple  

Normally my boobies are first to get hit but this time they're been left out   felt a bit of sore nips after the pregnyl injection but thats pretty much fizzled out now   i only had EC Wednesday 1.10.08 with ET saterday 4th 

my otd is 15.10.08   does that seem a lil soon to you? I rang the nurse yesterday coz i was baffled and she said yeah, my EC was wednesday with the trigger shot being 36 hours before that so by test day i will be 16 days past EC  i'm confused  

xxx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

LMAO Barnstable

I've just got my boobies out in the living room to fully inspect after your post, my husband thinks his lucks in Ha ha.  Anyway I've just noticed my areol (is that how you spell it?) looks raised and although my boobs are quite veiny anyway there is a large raised vein which I've never noticed before. they are a bit achy to but not as bad as they were. I'm on day 12 post IUI and I'm gonna test a day early...........I know I know but hey ho!  

Can anyone tell my what the "O" stands for in OTD I know in being thick my brain has given up this week.  Thanks

Luv Nics xx

P.s welcome to new additions to thread xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

O for official hun


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hopeful.. my nips were very painful for about 4 days after pregnel then they eased and my boobs got bigger but about 10 days after ET boobs deflated   so I think it's a reaction to the pregnel leaving the body, so you sound same as me..xx
Nics.. Areol.. very posh  Nips to me! Hope you pulled the curtains, your neighbours will think it's there lucky day   lol
sorry can't help you with the 'O'   When do you test? My OTD is 12/10 (16 days) but I think I'll do it 11/10 . xx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello 
Ive got that vein that you on about! Lol! This is mad. 
I hope everyone has there curtains closed when checking nips and boobs out. 
I take my test tomoz.   I do the same am i? arent i? Everyone does.   We wouldn't be normal if we didn't. 
My friend told me something last week but will only tell tomorrow if i get my BMP. 
REIKI HELPS!!!! I had it last week and it was brill! She told me something but again i will only tell if i get my BMP tomoz. 

Hope your all ok?
Take care

xxxxx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

p.s im dying to test but will wait. Im not as naughtey as some of you on here. lol.


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cloud. I wish I did  REIKI was going to book a session for this week but last week decided I was feeling really calm and positive and decided not to book. I've been having Accuputure during IVF which has been bril.


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cloud.. I'm a great believer in positive thoughts so I will send you loads before I go bed tonight Hun,    for a positive tomorrow xx


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi, i wonder if i may join you? I had my embryo transfer yesterday and test on 22nd. I'm feeling really down and tearful and i'm not sure if this may be the hormones racing. Also at the hospital they said that i had no embryos to freeze, although 8 fertilised, 3 only progressed to 4 cell by day 3, 1 was very abnormal, and the other one was not good enough for freezing. Out of the 2 that were put in, 1 was a 9 cell that was begining to compact (whatever that means!!) and hadbetween 1-10% fragmentation and the other that they were very negative about was an 8 cell with 10-25% fragmentation. None of this information means anything to me other than it all sounds very negative. They don't grade the embryos as we know it in my clinic. 

Anyway, goodluck to everyone else !!

Maria


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Mariag

The embie that is starting to compact sounds very very promising please look at that as positive. Once they start compacting you know they are working their way to becoming a blastocyst which means that they are looking towards implanting!! So thats VERY good news!


Im worn out today ladies. I feel like I have acid in the stomach....

Lotsky


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Maria..   sorry your feeling down. Your embie sound fine to me. Out of my 8 eggs I didn't end up with any to freeze so try not be so harsh on yourself. Hope you find this 2ww thread helps you get through the next few weeks of madness.   for the 22nd xx
Lotsky.. Hi xx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All

Cloud -  I'm so excited for you my nerves have gone, sending you and DH lots of     .  

Barnstable - I "O"fficially (I get it now) test on Thursday but I'm gonna do a cheeky one in the morning, I'll take tommorrows result with pinch of salt but I just cant resist any longer  . 

Maria - Welcome, your embies sound great 8 & 9 cells are fantastic for day 3, they'll be snuggling up nicely in mummies tummy.  I was told 80% of patients don't get any frosties, I was in the same boat, so your not alone hun.

luv Nics xx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

maria - they sound like greta embies - panic not. Its the stress and hormones getting the better of you. I have had times when i've had embies to freeze and times when none - its a lottery. even if they do freeze - no guarantee they will survive defrost - i know this couse its happened to me!
anyway -sit tight!

Nothing much from me
feel better today,although headache creeping back, but am less tired, boobs feel more normal and less bloated(bad signs i guess).No "magic" tummy ache that I had in my only BFP and never get with my BFNs. So I am kind of resigned to what the result is going to be - oddly not as stressed about it today though.....ask me when it got t*ts up though! Feel like I'm coming to the end of what I can keep going through with it all without affecting my little family too badly.......seriously considering a dog instead! anyone know anything about labs? Always wanted one and now thinking - well why not?!

Cazx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Nope no frosties for me either 

Try not to let it get you down       , just concentrate on looking after the lil beans you have got xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

HI CAN I JOIN! 

A little premature as not having E/T until tomorrow! but thought I'd post now. We had 10 good embryo's yesterday on day 3 all 7,8 & 9 cells, and are going for blastocyst transfer. 

Its our 10th 2ww! and could be our last? To say we want this one to work and not end in M/C (had 3) is an understatement, but I wont put pressure on myself as it will add to the stress, I just HOPE its meant to be this time round, feel totally exhausted from ivf now.

*Maria*, You have 2 good sounding embryo's on board, they're at the stage they should be and the fact one is already compacting is a very good sign its in progression to becoming a blastocyst which is what it is just before it hatches out and embeds! The other may just follow!  As for freezing embie's they should of told you its quite rare to get frosties, they have to be top quality to survive a thaw. Just wanted to add that the grading etc is really just for the embryologists records and they don't always get it right!, My boss had only one embryo by day 3 and it was only 4 cells, they said it probably wouldn't work, she's now five! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all, are any of you doing a diary? I have done on the last couple of goes so probably will again, helps to keep me occupied! 

Poppins x


----------



## mondane (Sep 11, 2008)

maria do not worry hun, i had 11 eggs and no frosties either. It was the same for my last ivf and i feel sad but as they say, it only takes 1 (or 2!!) so chin up and relax!

I am approaching test date in a couple of days. the 2ww has been sooo hard. Its so much worse than waiting for exam results! I am having constant period pains which is distressing, expect AF to arrive any sec! 

My (.)(.) are also not as sore as they were at the start of the 2ww....isnt it supposed to be the other way round if you're pg, ie, that they get sorer as you approach OTD 

caz hun, hang in there. sending you loadsa    

mondane xx

xxx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Caz you sound really down hun, my mum had 6 pregnancies and said every single one was different so try not to compare this 2ww with last one, it really is too early to tell anything stop worrying and stay    .  

Labs incidentally are fantastic dogs and great with children no reason you can't still get one with a liitle one!! I'd love a dog but me and DH both work full time so it wouldn't be fair. I'll stick with my two cats for now.

Luv Nics xx


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

I have never had any frosties either.  My clinic say that only 10% of their patients have embies frozen - partly because they will only freeze the ones that reach blastocyst.
An 8 & 9 cell are exactly what they should be on day 3 and to be honest I would not worry about fragmentation as perfect embryos do not necessarily work all the time -- it really is just a lottery!

Poppins - good luck for transfer tomorrow that is a fab number of embryos!

Mondane -- your boobs are always much sorer from the pregnl and so it is not surprising that they have subsided..   

This 2 WW is really hard - I have had a very negative day today and so tomorrow I am going to get out of the house and meet a friend - I think my own company is not good for me!
Also cannot stop eating .........

x


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya ladies,
PLEASE HELP!
Just got home from work and feel like im getting AF pains.   I even went to the loo and checked and i had that awful discharge before you start.   Getting weird pains. Feels like AF then cramp!

Does anyone have anything good to tell me? Arrrrrrh. This is doing my head in! Ive been so good all week and sendiing you all positive vibes and im falling apart here. Im soooo nervous for tomorrow. Just want this so much. I dont want to have to go through this again. As you will all agree its awful!!!!!

Poppins welcome, good luck on your transfer. Everyone on here is lovely. With 3 BFN and 1 cycle cancelled early this year this is our 5th attempt and i dont think i could of done this without everyone on here. 

Maria welcome. Your embies sound like they will snuggle up nicely. Stop worrying. (says me and im having a mad moment)

Barnstaple - Your kind words keep me going. Thank you so much hun   

Nics - Glad ive took your nerves away with thinking of me. Just keep sending  

Feel sad at mo and need you girls
  

  
xxxx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cloud, if it was one of us what would you say??  

You know it can be a completely normal thing to happen before a BFP so please just try to chill this evening, the stress wont be doing you any good.  I know what your goin through hunnie I really feel for you.  I'm off to work soon and i'll be thinking of you all evening sending             .  Take care hun.

Love Nics xx


----------



## Sarah E (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi can I join?

I'm currently posting on Cycle Buddies Sept/Oct Knocked Up Ladies thread and recognise some of you from there.

I am doing 1st IVF and had EC on Thurs 2nd Oct and ET on Sat 4th. My OTD is Mon 20th Oct. Anyone else testing on 20th I can hold hands with as this is my first time?

Sarah E xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi again
This thread has got so busy!

Too many to do personals but wanted to send Lambo a big     I am so sorry sweetheart for you, its very tough esp as it was a donor egg ( I miscarried with a donor egg at the beginning of this year) just wanted to say thinking of you and wish you luck in whatever you do.

Poppins good luck to you too honey.  I have had three m/c and not sure what I will do if I have another but we must think pos.

aquabe how are you doing sweetheart still cannot believe nearly a year later here we are together ET 2nd and test 16 Oct

Cloud 9 just about to go and read your story, I met my donor on FF and really want to go public to get more donors if it works and I manage to not miscarry.

hello and good luck to everyone else too many to mention!               

love

Susie


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

If anyone else wants to read our story i would love you to. You can find us if you google MEN ivf couple. We were also in Woman mag and Pick me up mag a few weeks ago.
Would love to know i helped someone not feel as lonely as i have done. 
Cloud 9 
xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Cloud 9 just want to wish you luck tomorrow! I am sending you lots of love and positive thoughts xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi cloud 9 meant to say Good luck
Just took me ages to google you - coud you set up a link?
When you said donor thought you meant egg not money! how wonderful and I have tears in my eyes.
Wish you so much luck for tomorrow     

and everyone else

and so sorry      to the BFNs

Susie


----------



## mondane (Sep 11, 2008)

well girls i think its all over for me. 

I just started bleeding....and i only got to 10  days post transfer. I didnt even make it to my test date which was saturday   so so gutted. 

I had been having AF cramps for the last couple of days but i guess you always try and keep the hope alive. Just maybe, just maybe it will still be ok. The weird thing is, now that its over, i just feel numb. I cant even cry. Actually, i dont want to cry because when i start, i know that i will not be able to stop and i cant do that to DH. I look over at him and he looks more disappointed than me. The worse thing is, we didnt tell any of our family or friends about our tx. This time, or my last ivf back in december last year. So, just like last time, me and dh can only console each other and to the rest of the world we have to put on our 'happy, not a care in the world' face. I therefore have to be strong for him, and i guess he is doing the same for me.

well girls, i am feeling a bit miserable this eve but i guess that's because the pain is so raw. After the last failure i thought my world had ended but we bounce back and life goes on. I read about some of you who have have 6 or 7 rounds of treatment and i admire your courage. i dont think i have the strength. But i guess for something we want so much, no amount of struggle is too great. So, i'll probably take some time out and be back when i've found the strength to get back on the roller coaster again.

Thanks for all your support and friendship. And all the best for those testing this week. Sending you lots of    

Mondane xx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mondane
So so sorry to read your post. i SOOOOOOOOOOO know where you are....been there too mnay times myself. We didnt tell anyone last time and have done this time - really dont know whats better?? It sucks either way you know.
Take care of yourselves - have some fun.....re-remind yourselves why you got together in the first place (I reckon its quite easy to forget about that in the midst of all this). Anyway advice pretty meaningless at this point - do let yourself feel sad, dont hold it in hon! Its therapy to have a good sob (and a large glass of hooch!)

really hope you feel better/yourself again soon....thats all that really matters.

cazx


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Cloud 9 - I had af pains on Sunday all day then spotting yesterday but today seems to have stopped    I have read just about every diary on this site (well only the ones ending with a bfp) and loads of them mention af pains - go to the thread and have a read, it will help you.


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sarah E sooo good to see you here.

Mondane big  

 to the rest of you. I am thinking of you.

Love C x x x


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

PANIC

I have just taken out my anti-biotic packact to throw away after completing the course and just noticed that some one had written in little letters 5 DAYS ONLY, i took them for 7 DAYS......WHAT HAVE I DONE?  HAVE I SCREWED IT UP??


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cloud -  are you testing today?? good luck??

News from here.....spots on face, night sweats, no "good" tummy aches like in my BFP. So I'm pretty sure whats around the corner. Just beginning to wonder if there is an issue with me that the doctors ar missing -6 really good embie put back this year and if this doesn't work NONE have stuck.....its making me wonder if I'm the one with the problem not DH.

Anyway - good luck to everyone!!
Cazx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know it hasn't worked for me, I started to have discolouration last night and then AF arrived in full flow this morning, I'm so gutted I can't even say to much at the mo.  I'm not gong to bother with test tommorrow as its just not worth it.  I'm so sorry for you to Mondane it's just not our time yet.  Take care everone else I'll be in touch soon.

Luv Nics x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Spent Monday night and Tuesday throwing up, very ill from Egg mayo I think. Was a little apprehensive this morning about my scan but I still have one follie at 15mm (the one at 10mm had gone?, where do they go?) and my womb lining is at 8mm. 

IUI isnt happening on Friday now its Monday instead. So take my last Menopur injection Saturday. I have decided that this is my last IUI til after Christmas as I want a few months to chill out, lose some of the weight I seem to have put on since treatment started and generally restore myself after this emotional overhaul 

Cloud 9, sorry I missed you this morning. I was in at 8 and out by 25 past and didnt see you. Hope it goes well for you. Nice to hear from you Lambo, so glad to see you are feeling better and contemplating your next move. Thinking of you lots.

Hi to everybody else, heres to lots more BFP's. I am really negative about mine working at the moment as it seems like a pipe dream again but trying to look forward to the break more than the poss of a BFP.

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Nics01, you have my thoughts today. I hope you are okay xx


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Im back again, I have just had another FET cycle using our Blastocysts, we had 4 frozen, 2 did not survive the thaw and I had the 3rd transferd yesterday lunch time so 1 left and we also have a 5 cell embryo from our very first IVF cycle.

Could I please join Oct/Nov 2WW Testers.

I will be testing on Tuesday 21st October.

I wish everyone luck who are testing soon.


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nics - I'm so sorry for you. I hope you feel better soon. Take care

Cazx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

I have Et 2mora from my 2nd ICSI attempt. 8 outta 11 eggs ave fertilised!!! Whoooo hooooo. Last time 3 outta 11 did, so result!!!!! 

Can u add me 2 the list on 2ww please? I'm not sure of my test date til 2mora but i'm guessing it'll be 20th oct.

Thanx 
lol lilyflower xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mondane* ~  how are you doing today hun?

*Nics* ~ i'm really so sorry hun.....take care and many hugs 

*Aquababe* ~ i'm sure it won't matter at all.....why don't you call you're clinic and see what they say. I'm sure they'll reassure you 

Thanks *FO* ~ hope it's a lucky day for you 

*Hopeful* ~ every clinic seems to say something different about test days hun 
*
Cloud 9* ~ any news?  

*Barnstaple* ~ nothing wrong with furbabies having birthdays 

*Sammy* ~ sorry you were poorly hun......fingers crossed for monday  
*
Maria* ~ welcome to the thread and big (((hugs))) Hope you are feeling better today  

*Poppins* ~ welcome to you too.......hope ET goes well today  

*Sarah, Smith and Lilyflower* ~ welcome to the thread too....there's a list on page one of this thread if you've not seen it. Loads of luck  

*Lotsky, Saab, Susie, Lilly, Lambo and Claire* ~ hi there...hope you are all ok 

*Caz* ~ good luck for your test. Get a dog anyway....there's a thread about Labs in G&B talk 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Lizzy  i am new to this page, but i post on the clomid page, i am due to test around the 25th october and was wondering if you could add me to the list 

bubs xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hiya

Nics - I am so sorry    

Mondane - I am sorry for you also   

Life is just not fair, take sometime for yourselves and with your DH/DPs

Sarah E Welcome here also  

Maria - Welcome  

Poppins - Hope the ET was OK today and your are a PUPO

Ness - How are you holding out, it is my little ones bday today and we will be celebrating it also. She gets a new bone, so you are not going mad

Bubs - Welcome to mad world of 2WW  

Ali xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome over to the 2ww ers Bub's

its a good little place

fo


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya everyone,
  
Not good news. Got a BFN. 
Gutted! Its even worse when your friends give you a width birth cause they dont know what to say to you!
5 time with BFN and the pain doesnt get any better. This is awful. Weve just lost faith and i dont think ive felt like that before.
xxxxx

Sending you all    
Im hoping to be back on here to check your results and wish you all good luck. I have 3 frozen embies so should be on here again in a couple of months. 
Lynette
xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Cloud 9, I am so sorry   I can only imagine a bit of how you feel.

You are a lovely girl and I am sure you and DH will get through this to try again. You have my love and thoughts and I know you will be okay

xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Cloud 9, I am so sorry, it is never easy, Have some time with your DH


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

C 9 i'm so sory to hear your news  

take care hun

FO x

Hi ya Sam


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Cloud 9 I am so sorry hunnie


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cloud 9 - I've been checking all day for your news. You pooooor poor thing. I really feel for you. Take care and think positive about you 3(wow!!) frozen embies. 

Take care

Cazx


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cloud and DH..  so sorry to hear your news, life's so unfair sometimes. Wishing you all the best with your future and three lovely frostie. Take care of each other   Checked out Deal or No Deal, you come across such a strong loving couple.xx
Nics..   So sorry, I hope your turn is very near   As I said before life's so unfair!
Mondane..   Sorry never really know what to say, as nothing ever seems enough, take care of yourself and DH and hope it's not long before you find the way forward. xx
Welcome and   to our lovely new PUPO ladies.. Bubs, Lilyflower,Sarah,Smith.. 
Feeling a bit low today I think it's part reading everyone's result and I started to spot (little) last night and today also got pains AF is on her way.   Nothing comes of it. Love and   to all xx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree , there seems to lots of negs at the moment. Such a nightmare business. Cloud, Mondane,Lambo (sorry if have missed anyone off) - will you PLEASE stay intouch and let us know how you are dong?
Cazx


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Evening everyone
Sorry barnstaple for being negative i know it doesnt help the rest of you but you all have to remember we are all different and it just wasnt our turn. That doesnt me its not yours. I hope the spotting isnt AF. Stay positive hun. xxx 
Caz - i will stay in touch as youve all helped me soooooooo much. This is the first time ive been on here whilst having treatment and its just been lovely. 
Me and my DH send all our love and    for you.
Enough about me anyway. 
Lets focus on you lovely lot.
        
Im still   for you all.
Cloud 9
xxxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

evening girls
hope you are all ok and so sorry about the bfns

aquababe - sure the antibs will be fine

mondane - sorry sweetheart - thinking of you

barnstabe good luck and keep your faith up

nics - I am so so sorry honey - thinking of you

cloud 9 - I am so so sorry honey I really am - sending you lots of love and healing     

Lambo - I did not actively seek a donor on here - we were headed to Spain when I met a girl on here who I started exchanging pms with and before long she offered me her eggs, at first we said no esp dh but the more I got to know her and then he we both knew it was the right thing and she is a lovely lady (you can read our story under members diaries ivf) it was before the campaign for donors on here and at first we were concered how everyone would react.  As well as wanting it to work and keeping a healthy preg I want to do it to help promote more donors - she has also offered to do it for someone else.  So agree with you about people not knowing how to deal with m/c and how it affects your friendships.

good luck to everyone having ET in the next few days and good luck to all the pupo ladies and once again so sorry for all the poor ladies who have had bfns   

love 
susie


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Well I have 2 fab blastocyst embies on board! one was an expanding one which means it was already getting itself ready to hatch out soon!  Feel very pleased.    They will phone tomorrow to see if any are ok for freezing, not sure yet? ++++

Test day is in 10 days (blood test) on the 18th Oct. ++++

Thanks for the wishes and letting me join in! will catch up tomorrow, off to bed now!

Poppins x


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi.

I just wanted to say a big thank you for all your positive comments. I am feeling much better today after a tearful few days since transfer. Not sure how i'll be next week as Dh is going abroad o buisness but i know now that i can come on here to chat. Got a few twingy type perid pains but otherwise feel better than i have for ages, no bloating, no endo pain, no flushes!

Good luck again to all those who are going through this wait and big hugs to those who have had bad news. 
Big congrats to those who have had bfp's , you give me hope  xxx


Maria x


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Morning all

I am so sorry for all those with BFN.  It makes me so sad that we try so hard and put our everythings into this.  The only consolation i have is 10 years ago me and DH wouldn't have even had this opportunity and would have to have gone straight for adoption or a life with out children.  So thoughtout all our BFN and m/c i have always tried to see the positive side which is ...we are at least trying... 

My panic is over (thanks Lizzy and Susie)  I was in contact with the 'ask the nurse' and she put my mind at rest. " days extra antibiotics will be OK.

I am half way through the wait but know this last week is the longest so mum has bought round her entire DVD collection so it's South Pacific and Seven Brides for Seven Broothers all the way......

Good luck to those testing today and tomorrow, all our hearts are with you. 

Have a good day all

Aquababe


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lambo/ Maria - you both sound MUCH better  its really good to keep hearing from you!

Poppins - thats SUCH great news! Sit tight now!

Aquababe  - phew!!  

I'm ok - absolutely no symptoms. Having already peeed on stick on Sunday and it being a BFN, I am 60% sure I know the score (box said its 60% accurate 5 days before missed af), which is fairly conclusive I guess?? But found a litter of puppies ready in November......puppy as surrogate child...is that healthy?!?! Am I being mad?I just feel I 've always wanted one and its something I can do for myself to make me cheery rather than relying on all the uncontrollables that I feel I have been over last few months. Make ANY sense at all?!

Anyway - speak later! 
cazx

ps - last time AF arrived this afternoon, so the knickers checking is frantic.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Caz, I got two lovely kittens a few months back as mu surrogate babies and they really have helped lots. Apart from my Hubby now has to clean out the litter tray which he isnt happy about LOL


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

oh no.....sorry tmi....but just had mucusy white/ yellow.....which is JUST what i get pre AF....very bad sign for me. really fed up. In weird limbo now just waiting for AF to show.....backache back too :-(
cant do this too much more.

sorry -  very sorry for self message.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Caz - hang in there   it's not over till it's over. Rest as much as you can.     As far as getting a pet as a child substitute - I CAN HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT! A gorgeous black cat was living stray in our garden, and I'd been shooing him away for ages, until DH said how thin he looked.... so I started feeding him... two years and we're absolutely spoiling the BEAUTIFUL little rascal! It's made a huge difference to us, and we even take him to my mums for Xmas!   

Cat


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Caz, I totally understand and sounds like a good idea to me, after our 3rd M/C DH brough me 2 kittens, they are nearly a year old now and plus with my other beautiful cat who has been through heaps with me they all help me more than anyone else can ever understand. Hang in there as hard as it is for you.  

Poppins x


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

Just a quick note to say thankyou for all your kind words during the past hellish two weeks.  I'm feeling much better today, I did a test this morning just to be sure to be sure and of course it was a BFN, but I feel me an DH are able to move onto the next leg of our journey.  Our next step is ICSI in Sunny Barbados in Jan which is something for us to focus on and look forward to.  Your support has been invaluable, this is the first time I've used FF during my treatment and for the first time I don't feel so alone.  Don't get me wrong my DDH has been my rock but he just doesn't get the constant boob poking, knicker checking and general panicking we all do!  I'm sure all of our paths will cross again somewhere on FF wherever our journey takes us. 

Cloud -  I'm so sorry for you and DH it's so bloody unfair, but you seem a lovely person and I know you'll both find the strength to get through this.  My closest friend has avoided me to, I haven't even received a phone call to ask how I am, she is 25 weeks prego so prob doesn't know what to say..........still!!!   Thank goodness we've all got each other hey!  I second Lambo's invitation to PM me any time. That goes for anyone!!

Lambo -  So good to hear from you, nice of you to think of me. How are you and Mondane?  Getting there I hope.

Aquababe - Hope the DVD marathon is going well, you'll still be watching them at xmas  Ha Ha!

Cazz - Remember hun this is not a normal menstrual cycle for you so your AF date and early pee stick result is not accurate.  Please hang in there.  A puppy is a great idea I'm so jealous.....I WANT ONE!!!   He/she would be loads of fun and a great addition to the family.  My cat has always been my baby and always will whatever happens.   

To all you other girlie's thanks again for your kind words and I'll send you lots of        .  I'll keep checking in to see how your all getting on so please keep posting.

All my love and biggest  

Nics xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So sorry nics x


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nics - thats suh a lovely messge. I am so pleased to hear you sounding more positive 
whats the story with Barbados ?- sounds awesome, bring it on!!

Am on constant mad knicker checking now 
Going to cinema tonight to take mind of it - ha ha!!
DH away so have to either get AF or do test alone....dreading it.

Cazx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello again

Glad your feeling a bit better Lambo, DH and I will be looking into adoption next year to......another mine field Yay!!!  

Enjoy the cinema Caz, no sneaking out to go the loo!!    Good Luck for tommorrow hunnie lots of     for you and other girlies.

We just sort of stumbled on the Barbados Clinic  at the Nat fert Day conference in London.  We imagined it to be a bit third worldy at first but the more we researched the better it got.  All the staff (only about 9) are UK trained the Embryologist was an HFEA inspector here.  They seem very forward thinking compared to my UK clinic.  I just down reg here and have a baseline scan then fly out and stay for 2 weeks while stimulating.  They also provide a pamper package were every two days both me and DH get massage/yoga/acupuncture/counselling at your hotel.  It just sounds a dream.

I've been in contact with a few girls on FF who have all had BFP there this summer. I haven't heard a bad word about the place yet.  

Anyways off to work again now so have a good evening you lot.  

Nics xx


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Nics, if you dont mind me asking how much does it cost?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello ladies

 to all.

i'm not feeling to good, been in bed all day, I know most of you aren't on clomid but you have good advice.

woke up with flashes in front of my eyes, feel sick ( but want to eat lots  ) and have had a head ache all day, 
I had v strong ov pain on saturday but today i have a sharp like pain in my right ov.

FO


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, can I join in? I have had FET yesterday. 3 embies in and test date Monday a week.   Lots of   and   to everyone,
Future mummy


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I seem to be the one on this thread who has developed OHSS!
Been to the hospital today and had OHSS confirmed. On bed rest and need to drink lots of water....

Feeling a bit crappy with it tonight but hope its gone by after the weekend.

Lotsky x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

caz good luck for tomorrow, i think getting the puppies is a lovely idea, what breed are they, pretty sure we will get a dog before the years out as well.

poppins    congrats pupo lady and good luck

lotsky - sorry to hear about ohss - they say drink lots of water and rest but know it can be very uncomfortable sorry - good luck for the rest of the 2ww

aquababe glad you sorted out the anti bs problem.

future mummy    good luck pupo lady  - what clinic did you go to to have three put back in, you are the second person who says they are putting three back in when only thought they could put back 2 in the uk - interesting - good luck!

fireopal - sorry you are not feeling very well adn hope you get better soon- have been on clomid but dont remember that - try phoning clinic - it could be a very good sign - try drinking water!

lillyglass - was just thinking the same thing - it sounds amazing!

cloud thinking of you hope you are ok honey

lambo - good luck on what you decide to do next and have a look at the related pages - we wre off to spain when she offered and I know how lucky I am but there might be more people out there - glad you being so strong

siheil - loving the story about your cat sounds wonderful!

mrs nikki congrats

sammy smiles the kittens sound lovely

nics it really does sound a fab clinic - wanted to go to that nat fert day but we were busy - was it really good? good luck

sorry to anyone I have missed out
good luck everyone and this is to for you all

                      
     to the bfns

love

susie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Suszy, I am at the Lister. You can have 3 embies put back once you are over 40 if it is a Fresh cycle.
If it is a FET, you can only put 3 back if at the time of the freezing you were 40 or over. 
I am 42 and was over 40 when froze embies. If I had froze my embies aged 38, I would only have been able to have 2 embies put in yesterday. This is the way I understand it anyway. 
Future Mummy


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

OK so WHAT am I doing on the computer at this time of night..........?BEcause my head is about to blow up.......
Pee-ed on 2 clearblue sticks at 4am (not really needing to pee at all just couldn't sleep).I'm 12 days post et. 

And I CAN'T make out the tests and my DH isn't here to help!!!!!!!!!!!

So heres what looks like.....control line very dark blue. In the result box the horizontal line that shows up for a -ve is pale blue and obvious. But I think, there is the tiniest, thinnest, palest vertical line too. I'm so tired my eyes keep going and I can't tell. its so faint and I'm almost wondering if its just that one half of the results screen is a bit darker than the other so it just looks like a vertical line.  Its doesn't look like any of the pictures on the leaflet which either show a vey dark vertical or a clear pale +
This is quite cruel. By now it should just be a proper line shouldn't it?

Hellllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Mornind Caz
Sorry can't help you regarding test, I;ve never done one ( yet) I'm also on day 12, OTD12/10 and thinking about testing either tonight or tomorrow morning. It must be horrible with DH away, have you got any answers yet? good luck Hun    xx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Caz - have you tried again in the clear light of day?  Sounds like you had a bad night, try and rest today.

Whats all this about a fertility day in London.  Is it something that happens every year, what happens at it....?

I've looked on the Barbados web site and it looks great, however i wonder if it'll be very expensive as they have holiday packages that don't seem to include the cost of treatment, and that seems to be similar to what we are paying over here.  However i do like the idea.

I had a very very very small amount o blood this morning, I'm now sacred to go to the toilet.

I am so very very sorry for all those who have had a bfn this week i can see we are all thinking of you.

Hope veryone has a good day, 

Love Aquababe xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning caz, did you manage to get back to sleep ? can you get another test today?

I'm still feeling sicky and have head ache, also v hot moments, wondering if i've got a bug.

TMI i'm on day 7 past ov and getting lots of creamy cm, is this a good sign, what should it be past ov

hope you all have a good day, good luck to all testers  

FO


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Caz, when are you supposed to test? there should be a strong line or if pale, still easily readable. 
Don't test before your test date if you want to be sure. 24 hours before in most cases gives a real  result but not always  as there can be late implantation. Some girls test neg on D day and positive 2 days later ( with pee stick that is).
The best tests are clearblue ones I think as they are very sensitive ( more expensive too).They can detect the pregnancy a bit earlier than some other tests.
The digital one is very blunt but does the work for you. It tells you : "not pregnant" or "pregnant", so you don't have to analyse the lines.

   

Future Mummy


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry Future Mummy I didn't welcome you  . WOW 3 lovely embies..fantasic    . Wishing you all the best.Ness xx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi all. Aquababe -don't panic its still early. Could be implantation?!!!!!

I am totally thrown. Managed to get about another hour -so pretty tired. Rang clinic who said its inconclusive. To wait and test Sunday (ie 14 days post ec). But my doctor had told me to test today , so who knows? Think I'm going to take the plunge and have a blood test done. Really never expected all this.

thanks for the messages

CAzx

ps - its a Clearblue. You look at it and at first looks like a -ve with a thick horizontal line, but then theres like a thin faint blue vertical pencil line through the middle. Rang Clearblue and they said its an invalid result.....I've got 2 exactly the same! of course I'm just praying its maybe an early result - but I have never heard of anyone else having this really :-(


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caz, do you think maybe you could try the digital clearblue? it is expensive though. Having a blood test is the best of course, but 14 days after EC is the earliest really. My clinic says 14 days post EC, some say 16 days post EC!
Lots of     to you!

Future Mummy


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning all

Caz --  we had this on our first go --- but we weren't testing early it can mean that you have low levels of hcg. To be honest though to be sure get a blood test or those blunt Clear Blue ones are good.

Hope everyone is well - 
Well it is 5 days Post Transfer and I am feeling good today as we had a really frank chat about the fact that if is doen't work this time it is just bad luck and we will just have to go again. We have also got a holiday planned if it all goes wrong and I have just thought that it probably won't work - I know negative vibes not good but at least we will be in for a Huge surprise if it does! Symptons wise my boobs are still so sore but they have been sore for about 2 weeks now otherwise absolutely nothing!! I have a friend coming round with her gorgeous one year old in a minute and am then meeting a pregnant friend for lunch (a bit of a glutton for punishment!)........ 

Lotsky - hope you are feeling better --

Poppins - welcome to being PUPO

x


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Caz you poor thing, you sound so stressed.  I'm thinkin about you, please put the tests down till at least tomorrow morning and even then still not as accurate as Sunday  .  When is your DH back?  

Just in answer to a few of your questions;

National fertility Day was a conference in London in the summer (we heard about it on a leaflet in clinic). It was to celebrate 30 years of IVF but I think they have it every two years or so.  It was really good, Professor Edwards (great great man) was guest speaker and there were lots of satellite lectures on loads of other stuff, complimentary therapies/diet/adoption etc.  Well worth a visit if its on next year.  There where loads of stalls with reps from various clinics, authors, nutritionists (Zita west /Dr Glenville).  Thats we we met Barbados rep.

The clinic charges £3500 for IVF/ICSI inc Frosty storage (5 years I think), which is about the same as here.  But then you have to pay for Accommodation and flights.  They do accommodation/flight packages but the cheapest is about £2500 for self catering so I know I'll get something cheaper if I book myself, we haven't had a decent beach holiday since our honeymoon two years ago so bit of a treat for us both, bonus if we get a baby out of it of course.  Their whole ethos is a stress free environment and I do get really stressed during my fert cycles so worth a try.  My only worry is flying back next day after ET but one of FF girls who went there has just had two heatbeats on Scan so cant be too risky.

lotsky - Hope you feeling bit better hun.

Aquababe - it's a good sign......implantation yay!!! 

Take care rest of you    

Luv Nics xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Feeling hungry already, these steroids are awful! I had beans on toast this morning to fill be up I only had half a tin should of had a whole one! 

Nics, Sounds lovely!  

Caz, Poor you!   I hope its good news, best to wait now but if I were in your shoes having tested already and going mad! I'd go and buy a different make, I've always found sainsburys own brand tests show for me at that stage but we are all different? Good luck.    

saab, thanks, good your feeling good! keep it up!  

FO, It can be a good sign yes! fingers crossed and stay possitive!   

Aquababe, Hopefully the show is nothing to worry about like with wendy? Rest up and keep chatting those embie/s!  

Future mummy, Good luck too!  

Lotsky, Poor you! I've had OHSS slightly 4 times its horrible, especially when you get really bloated and breathless, good that you are drinking lots, are you having about a pint or litre of milk too, the protien is good. Plus you probably know but its best to eat little and often every couple of hours rather than big meals to help curb the queaziness. Rest rest rest! Good luck.  

Hi to everyone else, my tummy's rumbling! might just have to go and make me an early lunch,  

Poppins x


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello Guys

Please can I join this thread...Had ET yesterday....testing date 23rd Oct - Can you add me to the board please...

Good luck to everyone   

Love Spanner xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well the man from del Monte said Yes, the blood test has confirmed my pee stick and I got a   . So I guess I can offically say I am pregnant. Still in shock, blood was 147 which they say is great at the time. 

                

Really hope everyone else is OK and fellow testers get a positive today

1st scan is 30th Oct.

Thinking of you all

Ali xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Ali that is fab news, congrates hun  

fo


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

Ali ----------- congratulations that is such good news!!!

147 is a great number ..............

Quick question -- you are on thyroxine too -- what dose are you on and have you always been on it??

x


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks girls

Saab, yes I am on thyroxine and on 100mcg, have been on it for 18 months now. Forgot to ask the clinic about that, probably need to call to my GP and make sure it is balanced.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Ali,     Thats a great number too!   Best of luck.

Spanner, Hi, welcome and good luck!  

Poppins x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, congratulations!   

Future Mummy


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulation ALI & DH   
Have a fantasic weekend!!!!!!!!!!! love Ness xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Spanner, 

Lots of     to you ! well done on being PUPO


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

After starting to bleed on Sunday it continued to get heavier. Did the test today as told but had already come to terms with the inevitable BFN. Feeling better know and have been kept busy all week. We'll just have to start again.

Congratulations to all you BFP it's great to hear some good news or we would all give up. Well done to you all and good luck for your future.

So sorry for the other BFN but it WILL happen one day. Keep your thoughts positive I know it's not always easy. I bumped into a lad I went to school with today. I hate seewing people like that as you always know what they're going to ask. He went on to talk about his little girl in detail about how great she is. Are people stupid? I guess I have always been sensitive to it as my mum was married for 12 years before she had me. So I have always been very gentel that with the subject.

Anyway I'm going off on one. Thank you all for your kind words and support over the last 2weeks.

Ernie


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ernie..   
I'm afraid it is bad news from me as well, tested this morning and we got a negative, I know it's a day early but I'm on day 15 post ET, I will test again tomorrow  just in case but feel it's going to be the same result. Me and DH are both disappointed but the game isn't over (by along way) and we will be back having treatment  next year. Ernie maybe we will be cycling together   
Thank you, the lovely ff ladies you have really helped me  feel empowered through this treatment.  
Good luck to all on the 2ww, hope you all get the results you want and deserve, I will be loitering around   for you all. xx
p.s. DH has just informed me we didn't win the Euro lottery last night, so back to work it is for me on Monday  Ness xx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Barnstaple & Ernie ...So sorry to hear about your BFN..things will start to feel better again soon, Im sure they will  

Ali May - Congratulations on your    you must still be in shock...that must be the best feeling ever!!!
Future Mummy - Thanks x

Hi to everyone else..

I have just started my 2ww so a long way to go for me at the moment...When do you start feeling any syptoms? I have finally now recovered from EC.
Im going back to work on Monday so back to normal which will help.. 

     to everyone xxx


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

Ernie & Barnstaple  --  so sorry to hear your news -- keep strong..

Spanner welcome to the 2 WW..

I am now 6 days post transfer and feel like AF is on its way. I have a spot on my chin, I feel agitated and my tummey is bloated ------ all PMT symptoms! Anyway my boobs are still soooooooo sore - when does the pregnyl leave your system they have been sore for soooooo long now..

About to go a visit my friend who has 1 year old twin girls - by IVF -- they are so cute.. and think we might go to the cinema - any recommendations?

Hope everyone else is OK ----- anyone similar to my timing?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ernie and Barnstaple: I am so sorry to hear your news.  

Future Mummy


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

Just a quick hello.  Barstable and Ernie my heart goes out to you both I'm so sorry for you and DH/DP's.  Your time will come.   

Ali Congratulations hun you must be in total shock  .  Keep in touch let us know develpoments.  

Hello to everyone else, try to keep sane  .

Luv Nics xx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all, do you mind if I join you? Im addicted to this site and also going slightly mad, 1 minute its worked the next it hasnt. Im on day 7 of the 2ww 1st  IVF cycle after ttc for 2 years only to find i have blocked tubes. Was bloated for the first few days and now Im not so im obviously thinking its a bad sign. Any advice? My test day is saturday 18th (16 days past egg collecion) although I'm tempted to test on the 17th as its my husbands birthday. Nice to be here with you all.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Coully,  

How are you?

I am on day 6 of a FET, and I am testing on the 19th, so we are really following each other.

I don't know if I will test the day before or not. Did that last time and it was neg so it ruined the day, but then I was prepared on day of blood test.

I am having gestone injections as you know, like you, so terrible side effects like painful abdomen ( very swollen). My boobs are not sore at all ( DH thinks theyare a bit swollen  ), they used to be in previous treatments so I feel it is not working well. It should hurt though with all the bloody gestone that my DH is injecting each morning   My bottom is certainly sore. it looks bruised, colourful ( yellow and purple mainly) has lumps and indentations, you name it. Still DH's injections hurts less than most nurses'ones I had in the past. 
How is your bottom?    

At the moment I have some twinges in lower tummy and very lower back is not too happy. I feel like a weight on that lower tummy. 
I suffer from adenomyosis ( like endo but inside the womb muscle so it can't be treated, docs don't know much about it yet)it is not painful just gives heavy periods and it halves my implantation chances hence the 3 BFNs so far.
I had a lap and hyst last march and the cavity looked good , no endo and good lining and tubes fine. please please implant little ones !  
I think the worst is not knowing what is happening. 

I am sending you and everybody else lots of      

Is anybody else having gestone injections?

Future Mummy


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Coully - welcome to the thread -- the 2 ww is a nightmare -- I am 6 days post transfer and it is going so slowly!!

futuremummy -- I am doing gestone injections too ------- it is weird as sometimes they really hurt and sometimes it is OK..  I really massage the area before the injection and that seems to help. I also have to do a clexane injection morning and night too..

My boobs have been sore and heavy for about 2 weeks now so I know that it is the pregnl and the drugs - when I got a shortlived BFP I did not have sore boobs at all......... 
Analysing symptons is really hard as everyone is so different!

My test date is the 17th so just before yours!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Saab,

I never had clexane. does it hurt? is it an intra derma one or intra muscular one. What does it do? 
Lots of            for you test date!  


Have a nice afternoon all,

Future Mummy


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi *Future Mummy*-My gestone injections are going o.k they are only once every 2 days however on Thursday my DH was half asleep when he gave me it and put it right in the centre of my bum so it reaaly hurt. I know feel like I have a dead bum cheek constantly. A bit low today as now thinking sore boobies are a bad sign aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhh good sign bad sign who knows!

*Saab* Hope you are doing well just sent you a message, dont know why i didnt just reply on here . Its awful watching out for symptoms all the time Im driving myself crazy. Take care and eep me posted.xxxxxxxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Ness - I am so sorry, thinking of both you and your DH.   

Ernie - I am so sorry, pls spend sometime together with your DH   

Coully 69, welcome the 2WW wait is not fun. Try not to read too much into symptoms thou, I did not get any until I got AF pains the day before my OTD.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are holding out   

Ali xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi 
Just to let you know
My HCG bloods came back at 10. So that explains to weird Clearblue result. Its basically a biochemical PG :-(  This is the worst result I've ever had , worse than a straight -ve . Really making me question the point of carrying on - my DH is getting pretty hacked off with a sobbing wife and there will come a point where my nearly 4 year old daughter will too.

Good luck to everyone waiting.
Sorry for no personals - too hacked off at the moment

Cazx

ps - just to say, i'm still on cyclogest but boobs no longer sore which they were couple of days ago - so I'd say sore boobs sign of being PG rather than cyclogest!in case anyone wondering!


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Caz - I am so sorry, no words can help at this stage


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caz, I am so sorry   . 

Future Mummy


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hello ladies   hope you don't mind me joining you we had FET (two six cell embryos) on the 8th and am due to test on the 25th arghhh one min i'm nice calm and positive the next i'm convinced something will go wrong lol    even though i've been here before i still am questioning every twinge 

to all you ladies on the 2ww          

well take care and babydust to all debsx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Debs, Hi!  

Lots of     to you!

I had FET same day than you  ( wednesday), but you test much later than me! I test on Monday 20th, not the 19th like I mentionned in earlier post ( Monday a week , I thought it was 19th).

 

Future Mummy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Please can I join you   Just had ET today so now on the 2WW for 13 long days. Also on the Gestone Injections and doing them myself as DH is terrified of needles! I laughed at the nurse today and told her that she had saved the worst till last.......lets just keep our fingers crossed that its all worth it. Absoultely positive that if I get a BFP will forget all about the pain!

I wish you all luck over the next couple of weeks and look forward to chatting.

Hi Spanner - great to have moved over isn't it (I feel chuffed we got this far to be honest)

Speak soon

Marie


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Cazz you poor thing i'm so so sorry, what a feckin pain.  You take as much time as you need to cry love holding it all wont help anybody,  It takes time to heal but you will get there. I'll be thinking of you and your family and i'll keep checking to see how you are so keep in touch hun    .

Love Nics xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie welcome hun to the mad 2WW! congratulations on being PUPO

I can't believe that you are going to do the gestone injections  yourself! Impressive! Make sure it is upper outer quadrant of your bottom. and that you are changing needles after putting product in seringe. My hospital has given me green and blue needles. The green one to get oil inside serynge and the blue one to inject. previously at different hospital when nurses were doing it daily, they used to use only green needles, but also changing it before injecting. The green ones  are apparently  cheaper. They are thicker and longer. Easier to get the oil in serynge.The blue ones are 1 cm shorter and a bit thinner. Not as painful to put needle in. The green ones are very painful I found.

Also warm the oil for at least 20 mns, in your hand or in your bra. I put it in my bra.It makes it much easier to inject.

Future mummy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Future Mummy - unfortunately my needles are Red & Green....what do they say.....no pain no gain! Wishing you the best of luck too


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I never had the red one. Had the pink one though once!   

Future Mummy


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi hope you all ok, 

I'll keep it short as I have my sister here!

I've had twinges in my left overy today where they are shrinking back down and my left had the most eggs in it, it always does. Feels odd though, still get a little bloated towards the end of the day too from over stimulatiing but much better than it has been.

We had a slow walk to my village today less than 5 mins away and had a lovely cheese ploughmans with the biggest pickled onoin I've ever seen, then we watched a girly film, p.s I love you, which was really good! Oh and we had sweeties too! 

Will catch up sunday, enjoy your weekend everyone! 

Poppins x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Poppins, sounds like a very good day to me. I really liked that film too.  

Yes, your ovary must be shrinking a bit and relaxing.

Future Mummy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lynette* ~ sorry it's a bit belated but I was so sorry to see your news...take care 

*Nics* ~ really sad for you too hun......i hope Barbados brings you all your dreams 

*Ernie* ~ many hugs to you too and sorry you had to put up with the old friend yesterday too....can't have been easy. You take good care 
*
Ah Caz* ~ too many BFNs recently....i'm so sorry 

*Ness* ~ i'm sorry today brought you bad news.....fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow  

*Poppins* ~ what day do you test hun?

*Hi Bubs, Future Mummy, Spanner, Coully, Debs and Marie* ~ welcome to the thread everyone...fab to have you here and hugs ammount of luck to you all      

*Marie* ~ are you testing on the 24th? 

*Lotsky* ~ sorry about the OHSS......how are you feeling hun?

*Ali* ~ i know i IMed but congratulations  Hope your LO enjoyed her bone 

Hello to everyone else....take care and have a good weekend 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi all, 

I had to go to the hospital again this morning to be checked. I am still bloated and it is really uncomfortable to walk around. I feel really fat and horrible. 

The bloods came back, they are going in the right direction, so the 4 litres of water i drank yesterday have paid off, but still I dont feel too hot. I have to go back again on Monday. I asked to get my HCG tested again but they wont until Monday so we will just have to wait and see, I have waves of excessive optimism followed by convinced I will have my period. 

How is everyone else. I cannot believe test day is Monday . this 2ww has gone faster than I thought. Easy said though in hindsight.

xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

ok Im an official gate crasher !!!

I m not even close to being on the 2ww but i always look in to see how everyone is doing 

some of the girls here recently have been through such a tough time and are so unbelievably strong when they get a BFN.

Caz and BARNSTAPLE from the kernow thread too - Im so so sorry to hear your news.  BARNSTAPLE still test tomorrow as I have a friend who had icsi BFN day 13 and BFP day 14 so you never know. I know it was day 15 am just hoping for you , you know  

I just wanted to say how amazing i think you all are and massive hugs to those that have had bad news. I really believe we will all get our dreams one day.

The BFP keep me going and am wishing you a happy and healthy further 8 months and beyond.

look after one another and hope to have the pleasure to join you all and the 2ww week thread one day (even though I will probably be pooping my pants   ) !!

Love Hopeful07 xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hopeful 07, when are you coming to join us on 2WW? when do you have  ET? Lots of     to you


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

_Hi all,

I am new to Fertility Friends, but found the details at my clinic. This is a really brief post because I am hoping to get some advice/reassurance. I have had a bleed with clots (6 days post ET) and am doing my pregnancy test tomorrow. I have spoken to my clinic and the oncall Dr so many times, I should have them on speed dial, but everyone I spoke to has said "carry on taking the pessaries (cyclogest) and still take the test. I was convinced it is over (G-d forbid), but everyone keeps saying "oh, bleeding is good" and one of the nurses said to me that they tell people to carry on taking the meds BECAUSE they have had people get their 'period' and then find out that they are pregnant!! Am so scared and nervous. Anyone in a similar situation, or has been with a positive test result?

Thanks and will post more next time.

Good luck to everyone.

xxxxx_


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome Planet Janet,

I am not sure I can say much regarding the bleeding, I have to say if you have a full heavy period, it may not look too good , but if it is spotting then many women have it, sometimes fresh blood sometimes old blood. But yes, you should definetely carry on with the pessaries until official test date.The nurses are right. When is your official test date? 7 days post ET is too soon for a pregnancy test to show anything I would have thought! usually it is 14 days post EC so at least 12 days post ET. 
I am sending you lots of    ,
Future Mummy


----------



## mondane (Sep 11, 2008)

hello ladies

To all those who have sent me lovely messages and words of support (you know who you are), a big big thank you. It has meant so much to me. To all those who have just joined this thread, welcome, and i wish you all the best for your 2ww. I have to say, for me, it was the hardest part of the ivf process because you just have no control over it. You just have to     and hope. Don't lose the hope. 

Its now a few days since i got the BFN. I cried, i felt angry, i was frustrated and then there was a weird numbness and acceptance that this was just not our time yet. DH has been my rock   If anything, we are even closer now and I feel we can face whatever life throws at us ( i hope that in the future it will be all good things )

Dh and I are going to take some time out from treatments for a bit but we would like to get some more investigations done before deciding what to do next. At the moment we are diagnosed as 'unexplained'. I have had the usual dye test, bloods, they dont suspect endometriosis/PCOS....no one knows what it could be but someone has suggested immune testing so we might try that. I was also told to take pre natal vits  but i have a problem.....they are all so huge and i cant swallow big capsules/tablets! Breaking them in half is still too big! (i have only been taking folic acid tablets which are really tiny and i can manage them) 

Does anyone know of a liquid pre natal vitamin? or a chewable one?!!!!!!!

Well ladies, thanks again for all your support. I will keep you posted as I progress along this journey.

My thoughts and prayers are with all those on the 2ww.   . To those that have recently got BFP, i am soo happy for you and wish you all the best for the next 9 months! To those who are in the same boat as me, i am so sorry but it does get better and after a while you WILL find the strength to rise from this and look ahead.

lots of love and    to all

Mondane xxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mondane-just read your post and I think you are a super strong brave person. Im hoping I can be a strong as you if I get a bfn which I feel i will. 


Feeling very negative today, my tummy is almost back to normal again so bloating has gone away completely, (must be a bad sign). Also boobs are sore (no veins) which if what ive read is correct, is also a bad sign. The only thing I do have is a bad head which has been constant since yesterday. Sorry to be so depressing but really feel like its all over. I know I shouldnt but just cant help it.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Lizzy - thank you for the lovely welcome and yes I am testing on the 24th.....aargh.....seems like forever away!

Coully - easier said than done but please try not to beat yourself up so much.....until that test date you really dont know......sending you lots and lots of hugs and big positive vibe    

Future Mummy - hope you are ok today  

Marie


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Mac-Cook* Thankyou for the positive vibes.
*
Lotsky* Hope you are feeling O.K, cant beive you only have 2 days until you test, good luck.

*Dom* I watched x factor last night an I also like Diana, shes so quirky.

Sorry I cant mention everyone else by name Im just trying to memorise everyines details. Good luck to you all though.xxx

Im going try not to spend 7 hours on here today comparing my symptoms to everyone elses and convincing myself it hasnt worked like I did yesterday. Maybe only 3 hours today.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

[fly]Hey Girls[/fly]

Do you mind if i join you all? This is our 1st IVF cycle.

I am officially PUPO and have now joined you all on the 2ww rollercoaster.

We have done really well so far so dont want to jinx it too much but for a short run down we managed to grow 16 follies, got 12 eggs 7 of which fertilised we ended up with 3 grade 1's and 4 grade 2's. we decided to put back 2 little embies 1x8 cell and 1x6cell. (Grow babies grow)

Like all of you i am so so nervous, the wait is going on for ever and i still have another 11 days of waiting. I feel like the size of a whale as i have bloated so much, my (.y.) are sore but they have been for about 2 weeks. I keep checking them for veins and the colour change but have not noticed anything yet. One thing i have had a few cramps and have been feeling sick, not sure though if it is in my  ate 2 boiled eggs for breakfast yesterday and felt very sick, then at lunch had a long awaited wimpy and actually threw up, dinner was ok. Now this morning i really fancied scrambled egg on toast but got half way threw and felt sick so ended up giving it to DH.

i keep asking myself is it me thinking i feel sick or are they symptons 

Is there anyone else testing on the 23rd?

     

Good luck everyone

Andrea,
X X X


----------



## Sarah E (Sep 16, 2008)

God I'm so snappy! and am praying AF is not on her way.  

Anyone else feeling as if they could kill?  

I would have said I was having no symptoms til yesterday then DH politely informed me I was perhaps a little snappy! and today I feel absolutely terrible, cant concentrate, dizzy and sooooooo premenstrual as if AF is on her way, as I usually get really bad PMT anyway which can last for a week or so which is poss due to my PCOS but am not sure?   

I know I have the added torture of not being ale to test til 16 dpt (Mon 20th) which is an extra 2 days than most of you but am really only 8 dpt today so am not feeling the urge to test just yet but am soo worried this famililar feeling means AF is close.

Anyone have any idea when AF could possibly occur post transfer if all has failed?

Hoping this low mood doesnt stick around as I cant imagine feeling like this for another whole week.  

Am I allergic to progesterone - anyone heard of this? It must be something like that as I used to take blood pressure tablets from GP to help with PMT before tx but obviously now cant take anything at all.

Poor DH has scuttled out to the Rugby today and I dont blame him as everything he does at the moment is wrong. I really feel sorry for him especially as he has just taken me away to Nnorfolk for 2 days!! Hormones!!!  

Sarah E xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi ladies

I haven't been around for the past couple of days as i have taken to my bed, or sofa with the duvet over me.  I woke up yesterday bleeding a little and then it stopped.  Same thing happened this morning and now seems to have stopped again.  It seems way too late to be implantation bleeding as i am now 11 days into 2ww. bugger!

So hello to all, it's nice to see some old faces that i did the 2ww with last year, both Futher mummy and Suzy.  I do hope we have a better year than last year.

Love to all testing this weekend and in the next few days.  I just pray my AF holds off until test day on Thursday.  Until then there is still hope.   

Aquababe xx


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Still hanging in there.....just. Been tearful again today though and it feels remarkably like pmt, also had af pains all weekend (I'm on day 9 pt) Endo pains also starting to play up a bit. Dh has gone away to greece for work today and i have no idea how to get through this on my own. Just feel like i'm waiting for af to arrive. Have decided to go back to work tommorrow for some company but as i have a very stressful job (Child Protection Advisor and Adoption Advisor to the Court) i'm not even sure  thats the right thing to do!!!
I'll probably be completely insane if i haven't had my af by Friday.

Coully., i know exactly how you feel and by the sounds of it most people on here do too.

I am hopeless with names etc but love to all also on this nighmare roller coaster.

Maria xx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Im now on day 4 of 2week wait and I think it's now going to start getting harder....I just keep thinking every tiny twinge means, AF is coming...but I know the sights are very similiar to being pregnant!!! So confusing.. 
I just want to know so I can get on with my life, I feel we are in limbo at the moment...Im feeling pretty relaxd though and haven't been thinking about really till now.

Back to work tomorrow for me, which Im not looking forward too though..Im still feeling really tired.
Just want it to work for all of us    and no  to come

Mac Cook - Defo!!!
Lizzy - Thanks for welcome  

Keep thinking positivitly everyone xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

So many new faces over the last couple of days, welcome all  and *STOP* the symptom judging, our bodies are all so different, i had different sypmtoms on every positive test (3) and I've never had sore (.)(.)'s towards the end?

I also do my own gestone in my  ! i use a mirror! I numb the area first and also put the ampule in my bra to warm up the solution first like future mummy, it helps, but it still hurts!

I had a lovely weekend with my sister here, she's gone now, , went too quickly too.  We went and fed the ducks 2 minutes away from where I live then had a yummy roast lamb dinner earlier which sis cooked most of, and I made an apple crumble. Then we realised we forgot to stick the yorkshire puddings in the oven I had them in the fridge all ready! 

Caz & Barnstaple, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.  

Spanner, I'm day 4 too, stay !

Maria, AF twinges etc can be a good sign especially as af is NOT here yet, hang in there! 

Aquababe, yes there is still hope you can have implantation bleed right up to test day,  

Sarah, Poor you! hang in there, get some girly dvd's to watch, and eat chocolate! 

Andrea, Good luck! 

Coully, Hang in there, chat to your embies and stay positive! 

Mondane, . Its really good to have a brake. I would also recomend the immune tests to anyone, we wasted thousands of pounds on 3 full and 1 frozen cycle when they were doombed from the start? 

Lotsky, take it easy, Ihope its a good sign for you!  

Lizzy, Hi, Test day the 18th, next Saturday, thnak you! 

Planetjanet, Poor you,  try to rest up, I did loose a huge clot once, I ended up being PG with twins, (i did later m/c but due to immune prob's) Stay positive!  

Hopeful07 Good luck for when its your turn! 

Hi future Mummy and everyone else, hope you all enjoyed our lovely weather over the weekend.

Poppins 4dpt x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Not a very good day today although DH gestone injection was nearly painless   I am grumpy, hormonal, stressed tired, feel like crying and I can't even pinpoint why except of course I feel I can't get pregnant and that this time hasn't worked either. I don't seem to be able to have implantation ( no immune problems, just adenomyosis). 

I have terrible nightmares, and wake up to pee in morning so tired. I always wake up feeling tired. I have been told a week ago that I was anemic so of course that does not help , and I have to take a big dosage of iron and together with Gestone, it gives me abdominal pain.

So been really uncomfortable and stressed. I feel negative and don't seem able to shift that feeling. I am not usually like this.

Sorry girls, just ranting, one of those days!   Tomorrow will be better.

Have a nice night and week,

Future Mummy


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

....another little bleed this morning, thrid day in a row, same time, same amount - not too much - enough to keep me on a knife edge.

a pretty scared Aquababe x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Aquababe, is it fresh blood or old blood, is it red or pinkinsh, I think it might be implantation spotting, often happens during and after implantation.
It is so hard isn't it. I think 2 ww is worse than EC, ET, injections, side effects... It drives me mad, plus of course we are hormonal! 

I have a question: DH did my gestone injection this morning and I think he did it to high, still outer quadrant butreally high , nearly same level than hip. It did nothurt much, but I felt like a mild jolt going through the leg . I hope he hasn't touched the sciatic nerve!   it is ok now, butitfelt different. The other thing is there is fat there   but I don'tthink there is muscle there , is there? the muscle is below, so can it bethat it did notgo intramuscular andmty embies are noytgoing to get progesterone today? I have to go to GP tonightto get prescription so will ask him , butright now I am a bitworried it did not gothrough properly. Of course I told poor DH off who hates doing the injections ashe hates hurting me and is always concerned it will hurt.  

Another day in hell. I feel like an alien  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Maria, how are you feeling today? pains down there can be good , I heard many women saying theyfelt AF was on its way, and they got a BFP  


Planet janet, how are you feeling today?  

Hello to everyone, and lots of      

Future Mummy


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes it is fresh blood a mixture of red and pinky coloured blood............i hope thats a good sign, thanks  future mummy for putting my mind at ease a little.  It's just weird that it happens early morning and never any other time.
Keeping my fingers crossed and watching films to take my mind off it.

This will make you all laugh.......i watched BLUE PETER at 50, the TV programme and cried for the entire programme, DH thought this was the most amusing thing he had seen in ages......i totally blame the hormones!!!!

Have a good day all.

Love Aquababe


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Aquababe   

Future Mummy


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Mind if I join you

I had et on Friday and test day is 24th!!! We have just had fet. 7 embies were frozen so we had all of them taken out, 5 survived the thaw but when they called on the morning of Friday, 4 didnt show any interest in moving and so only had one to go with. When we got there (2pm) they had looked at 1:30 and 1 of the 4 showed signs that it may move, when it came to et the one had divided into a 2 cell   so that meant we could have 2 put back!!! As I hadnt drunk enough, et was abandoned until I had, up on the bed for a 2nd time and the 2 cell had divided again into a lovely 3 cell!!! And that was in the matter of about 1/2 hour!!

So all in all we had a 5 cell and a 3 cell so lets just hope they are getting ready to snuggle in for the next 9 months!!!!

     For everyone on here!!

Coz xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Coz, welcome to the mad 2WW thread! 
this is great that you got a second embie that started thriving !  lots of      to you! very good result  

Future Mummy


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

again ladies 

thanx for the welcome future mummy and lizzi well i have to agree with you future mummy the    is worse than the rest ec et and the injections    i feel i am    analysing every twinge lol   

hi coz i test the day after you but for me its the 2 and a half week wait i dont know why but st marys like you to wait 18 days    more torment    good news about your embies dividing    they'll be snuggling in in no time at all  

aquababe just you take it easy hun and i'm sure beanie will be just snuggling in    i'm sure all is well   

poppins glad you had a good time with your sis    your dinner sounded scrummy dh made ours but lost the will half way through and disapeared leaving it to me   it always tastes better when made by someone else    take care  

hello to all you other ladies sorry still finding out who you all are      

debsxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, 

I've been having quite a bad nights sleep the last couple of nights, then I'm so tired during the day, i think waking for a tablet at 3am really isn't helping too!? I always seem to sleep bad in the 2ww, I woke up hot too last night a few times, is it a good sign or an af sign?    

Coz, Welcome and good luck! Thats great news you have a fighting 2nd embie there!  

Future Mummy,   Hormones are awful things, I felt really tetchy first thing yeterday morning, its hard to snap out of it too.  

Debs, I know how you feel there are so many of us on here now! I always end up finishing dinner off when DH say's he'll do it, which is only at beginning of the 2ww or once in a very blue moon!!!   

Aquabae,   I cried whilst watching a girly film yesterday and on another program when baby tigger cubs were being born!   Keep your feet up!  

How is everyone else today?

Poppins 5 dpt x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Poppins - Hi! Made me laugh when you posted about the sleep issue - I normally sleep like a log but getting up to pee halfway through the night and knicker check is definately taking its toll already!

Future Mummy - hope you are feeling better now...big  

Coz - welcome, and brilliant news about you embie it just goes to show that anything can happen  

Spanner - How did your first day of work go? I find that it takes my mind of things for a few hours at least but absolutely cream crackered by the end of the day!

Hi everyone else, off to meditation now to put some nice positive baby thoughts in my head   

Marie


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ladies

Please may I come and join you.

We have just had an IVF cycle and had egg transfer today and now have 2 8 cell embryos on board.

Test date is 25th October.

Need someone to try and keep me sane and make sure that I don't test early !!!!!!

Will try and read back tomorrow when I am at work !!!!

xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mondane* ~ look after yourself hun...i hope some time out will do you and DH the world of good. Love and luck 

*Coully* (((hugs))) i don't think there are good and bad signs hun.....everyone's so different and symptoms can mean anything. Lots of luck  

*Lotsky* ~ how did you get on? Thinking of you  

Thanks *Mac* ~ i hope it flies by for you 

Thanks *Poppins* too ~ sounds like you had a good weekend. I'm craving apple crumble now 
*
Sarah* ~ hope you are feeling a bit better today....haven't heard of an allergy to progesterone. Maybe you could try asking on Peer support 

*Aquababe* ~ hope it was implantation bleeding.....don't think it's too late  

*Maria* (((hugs))) ~ hope work went ok....tough job to do at the best of times but must be really hard for you at the moment.

*Spanner* ~ hope you had a good day at work too 

*Hi Andrea* ~ welcome to the thread. If you have a look at page one you'll see the 2ww List and find out who's testing on the 23rd  

*Hi Hopeful* ~ looking forward to seeing you on here soon  
*
Hi Janet* ~ welcome to FF........how did it go with your test?

*Hi Coz* ~ welcome to you too.....sending lots of luck and 

*Hi Moomin* ~ you're in the right place.....we'll just send the    if you think about testing early  Lots of luck  

*Hi Debs* ~ sorry you got left with making the tea.....mine doesn't taste better if DH cooks it 
*
Future Mummy* ~ aw hun, not nice being anaemic......i have a hard time taking iron too. Hope your tummy's better today. Good luck at the GP (((hugs)))

Take care everyone,
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Moomin, welcome to the madhouse 

keep you sane? I am going   at the moment , sorry can't help   

I may even test early 

Future mummy


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

First day back at work was really hard...I have felt soooo emotional today and been feel quite negative and down   I can;t seem to snap out of it!!
I have a blind spot on my hairline which I think is a bad sign I often get before AF arrives and Im sure I have had the odd AF sign, but it's so hard to tell...I need to stop reading into everything.

No sore (.)(.) really, just feel tired, but I am sleeping well at the moment which is good.

Anyone else testing on 23rd Oct - Had any syptoms?

I can't believe it's day 6 tomorrow for me ...when I think of it like that it's gone pretty quick so far...

Hope everyone else is getting on well and not going to insane   

I normally have a 30 day cycle, does this mean the same for this one? 

xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Just found this and anted to share it with you all  
I woke up without my smile today, lets hope tmw i have it back

When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all up hill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns
And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won had he stuck it out.
Don't give up though the pace seems slow,
You may suceed with another blow.
Success is failure turned inside out,
The silver tint of the cloud of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems so far.
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit,
It's when things seem worst
You must not quit.

FO


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Evening ladies
hope you are all ok and not going too mad here ae some                   
to help you along
Sorry have not been on for a few days, been trying to stay calm and not stress too much but have been worrying a bit about the future!

I have had a few symptoms but think they could all be medical related as well ie pessaries and progynova, I have been quite tired, sore boobs and very very ratty and my sense of smell seems to be very high but could al these be in ones imagination!
I have been trying to keep busy and not spend hours on here in the day comparing (coully) as its easy to get yourself down.  I am tryig to keep postive and its good for one and might help.
just wanted to wish you all luck
but
I am so sorry and sad    for the bfns     thinking of you and you are all so brave.

congrats to the one bfp I think there was

Good luck to all the new ones of which there seems to be loads.

fo that was a lovely poem - thanks for sharing

aquababe keep your chin up! sorry to hear about the bleed lets hope its implanation  

lotsky hope you are feeling a bit better

future mummy though I recognised you

coully good luck and keep your chin up

too many to mention but once again the best of luck
           
   
love
susie


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

lotsky sorry think you are testing today?? any news honey.
here for you if you need me/us
     
and to anyone testing in the next day or too.
Think aqua and me are on thursday - anyone else
good luck
love
suse


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Future Mummy! I saw that incredibly small text in your post, I had a little giggle  

Having IUI this Thursday again ladies, so I will be here again. Whoop whoop, have got two lovely juicy follies this time so in my mind that doubles my chances  

Scan on Weds but will see you all Thursday when hopefully I can ask the lovely Lizzie to add me to the list.

Good to see you dusted yourself off Fire Opal and we will be on our 2WW together again

Hiya to the rest of the ladies. Aquababe I have been reading your past posts and had a few tears yesterday to be honest. You were so brave through that difficult period. So glad you decided to give it another go. I am sending lots of    to you.

Big   everyone, see you Thursday 

xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Suse, and everyone. 
Thanks for your kind words. I had a pretty crap 2ww in bed with this OHSS. I will be honest, its knocked me for 6 and I have been quite surprised how late on in the game you can get it!

Anyway beta was taken last Thursday as part of OHSS monitoring (4 days before test date) and was 235. I could not celebrate as was not sure if was left over trigger as I had 10,000 trigger. Saturday (2 days before test date) and was 488, got result yesterday afternoon so Im so optimistic I ve even sorted myself a pregnancy ticker. I hope I am not jinxing anything. 

I wish everyone lots of luck for their 2ww, and I am just going to enjoy being pregnant in my mind until we get to the scan, as to be honest thats a big milestone to get through.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Lotsky - Brilliant news well done, will keep my fingers crossed for a brilliant scan  
Future Mummy - hope you are feeling a bit better today?
Moomin - Welcome, its lovely to see another fellow Pompey girl!
Spanner - please be positive i still reckon its too early for signs  
Fire Opal - thank you for the poem - I printed of and stuck it up at work!
Coully - hope you are feeling better today?

And to everyone else sending you all a really big  

Went to meditation last night and feeling positive today! (lets see how long it lasts!)

Marie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

lostky, excellent news!  lots of   for the scan

feeling still in pain with tummy, but nothing I can do, I am back at work today ( only took yesterday off) and happy to be busy. 
Have a good day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls  Thanks for the warm welcome      

Lotsky - Great news on your tests hun 

Debs - More torment for you hun  Wonder why they make you wait that long?? Heres hoping these next 2 weeks fly by!!

Still getting to grips with everyone so forgive me if I havent mentioned you! Will have to have a proper catch up later!

Coz xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

First of all let me send lots of     to everyone, keep the PMA ladies  

Sammysmiles good luck for IUI thursday    excited?

Lotsky those numbers look fab, especially as they're climbin   hopefully your scan comes around quick and you can relax soon x

Future Mummy i hope you feel better soon x

Fire Opal what a lovely poem  

Spanner my boobies were sore then they went normal, then came back end of last week  

Lizzy bless you    

Well i have been really good on my 2ww, very relaxed and have kept the PMA....god knows how, dont ask! I havent bought any tests, i got 3 which my mama has been hiding for me, i took one last thursday just to make sure the trigger had gone, which it had - not even a shadow of a line. However, my mother came round sunday and made me do one!   i told her not to get her hopes up as its early etc but by the time i got to the living room from the loo there were 2 very bright pink lines! Am really shocked as i only had a flat negative on thursday to a very very strong BFP on sunday, am over the moon   Not going to get too ahead of myself tho, OTD is tomorrow so i wont call the clinic until then when i test again in the morning. Needless to say i'm excited, dont think it'll sink in until scan tho. 

Sorry PSP   !

xxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hopeful   All looking good hun!!!! Can I send an early Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

CTM  Thank you hun   

Have had so many lovely congrats now you've all made me cry  



xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Brilliant news Hopeful well done  
CTM - I think we are testing on the same day so will be wishing you loads of luck    

Marie


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

You too Marie      10 days to go!!! (not that i'm counting or anything   )

Hopeful hun oh   I would be emotional aswell


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Good morning

I am 7 days past ET its driving me mad,  I really want to do a test but I know its to early OTD is 21/10/08.

Feeling quite tired am back at work trying to keep my mind off it easier said than done trying not to read into any symptoms Im having. I have had pains the last few days whether AF is on its way?

I think the 2WW is the hardest.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Just a quicky as my Mum & Dad will be here soon! I feel tired again today and I was hot in the night too, not sure if its a symptom or not, could easily be af on her way?  But will stay positive!  

Hopefull, Congratulations, your naughty mum! good luck with the scan!  

Fo, Lovely poem.  

Smith, hang in there!   she say's  

lotsky, Fab news, I did wonder! Good luck!  

Moomin, welcome aboard and good luck!  

Hi to everone else.

Poppins x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Afternoon
Had a real wobble earlier as had some blood and started crying loads, I thought I was so calm and in control and yet I am not really.
I had been feeling so positive and am soo upset with this news I really am.
I just hope that there is still hope but my tum has been hurting a bit as well.
I even took an extra pessary to stop the blood.
Its so hard to tell wether its the meds or symptoms.
This is supposed to be our last go as we have tried everything, surely if it does not work with a donor egg there must be something wrong and perhaps I am not meant to have another.  Its been a long hard journey and this was supposed to be the last attempt but can you ever give up on the dream.
good luck girls
will keep you posted may test tomorrow morning instead of thursday.

good news lostsky and hopeful

Good luck to everyone else.

love
susie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Susie, don't give up yet, it could very well be implantation bleed! I am not sure though you should automedicate and take an extra cyclogest to stop the bleeding. Maybe check with your clinic first?    

Future mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hopeful , congratulations! this sounds very good! .    for blood test

Future Mummy


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Susie - sending you lots of   and praying that everything will be ok xx Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Susie










Angel of fertility to watch over you, please try and stay positive xxxxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all.
*Suszy*-Hope you are O.k try not to give up.

*Mac Cook*-I'm feeling a little better thanks.

*Smith 16*-I am going mad too, just hang on in there, im dying to test early but am going to try not too.

*Hopeful J*-Massive congrats to you.

*Dom*- I love reading your diary you are a comic genious, loved the fish story!

As for me things are pretty much the same. feeling a little unbalanced (physically) today, dont know if its in my head but my ears feel strange. I know that sounds weird! Have been having headaches coming and going dont if if its stress, a sign of Af coming or a symptom who knows. Boobs are still swollen, and having strange feeling low down in tummy similar to AF cramps, hoping its a good sign and not the witch on her way. So so so tempted to test early but am going to try not to as don't think I could face going back to work if I did a mid week test. Only 3 more sleeps anyway so Im going to try and be good. Hoping and praying AF doesnt come before friday.

Love and good wishes to everyone else.xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone - please can i be added to the board?  OTD 17th which I'm stressing is early because ET was only 6th.  Still, I am guessing Bourn Hall know more about this stuff than me eh?  

Good luck to everyone and big congrats to the lovely BFPs so far.

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hopeful, there I was reading your post when I came across the bottom and ciscovered a   tucked in there! Congratulations chick,  bet you are          

I thought I would make a big fuss of you with lots of         and a big hug  

          

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. It just goes to show that this emotional rollercoaster of a journey is all worth it.

Lots of love  

xx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ladies I know i havent posted much but i need some advice. Im 13 days past EC 10 days past transfer. Ive read about people testing early and getting a positive and today at tea time i couldnt help it and did a first response early test. It was negative, I feel like its all over and cant stop crying. Please help.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Coully there are so many ladies on this thread who tested just a day b4 there date and got a BFN only to get a BFP the next day. It isn't over for you just yet, please be strong.

They give you a date to test for a reason because of results like this. Everyone is different. Don't let it get you down xxx


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi All,

I'd like to join you as I had 3 frozen embryos transferred last Thursday (of course they were thawed first!).  They were 1 8 cell grade 2 and 2 6 cell grade 2.  I had to bully the embryologist into giving me the third embryo as I guess he didn't think it was good enough.

I'm now on my 5th day PT and pretty much not feeling any symptoms.  And that's my question.  Even though I know that everyone is different and each cycle can be different, on my fresh cycle my breasts were really sore by now.  Of course, I felt the tenderness go a few days prior to bleeding before AF was due.  For the last cycle I used cyclogest and since I bled early I'm on gestone injections this time.  Because its more progesterone I'm surprised that my breasts aren't sore from that alone.

Question is - has anyone else experienced sore breasts on one cycle and then not on another?  Which one was more successful?

Coully69, I sympathise with you re feeling its all over.  But will say that I think those tests are supposed to be with your first morning urine so not sure since you've tested so early whether that means there would be less hormone to register on the test at tea time.  On my last 2ww I also thought it was all over early but then just before my test date got this sudden optimistic streak.  Unfortunately, it was only a day dream.  I think there are plenty of stories about testing early, getting a BFN and then testing later with a BFP.  Look after yourself and try again on the test date.

Looking forward to sharing my 2ww with everyone.

Eddy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Eddy, I have no pregnancy symptoms just gestone side effects ( painful abdomen). No sore boobs nor swollen boobs. I also had FET and 3 put back , I am day 9. I had 3 IVF before and had sore boobs always ( all negative including a biochemical, where breast was painful). So I am thinkingit can't work, or FET boobs don't get as many symptoms than IVF boobs  
I am slowly but surely going     

Coully, It can still happen    

Hi Moom     


Future  Mummy


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Hopeful - Congrats!!!!          

Good Luck to everyone


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for the support girls it means the world and thanks hopeful for that lovely angel - its really helped.

coully think the girls are right you have tested to early I think a day might be acceptable but you are four days and it has to be the morning pee to get the strong hcg or whatever it is so please dont give up yet.  I know how you are feeling but its not over til the fat lady sings! please keep         you have a few more days yet and it could all change so please keep positive.

good luck to all you pupo ladies and here are some                         keep you going.
thanks so much
love
susie


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your experience Future Mummy.  My head needs explanations for things (which almost never seem forthcoming).  That makes sense that on a FET we'd have different things happening because we don't have any follicles or corpus luteum creating any hormones.  I have more faith and optimism for both of us now!

Just to further indicate my imminent insanity, I have another question.  Does it hurt the embies to sleep on your stomach?  I always sleep on my stomach and sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night on my stomach and get myself worked up.  I then try sleeping on my side or back which isn't great.  I know later in pregnancy it becomes impossible but just wondering if it puts pressure on the womb now.

On that note, I'm going to work to take my mind off this!

Eddy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Having a bad day today! Out of nowhere just burst into tears last night at (.y.) were just so sore and I know this is just down to the cyclogest as have been taking every month for the last 2 years anyway but not at such a high dose. Cant help feeling really depressed as keep reading posts that resulted in BFP's when they didn't have the symptom.......I know we are all different but this is such an emotional rollercoaster my head is all over the place and I haven't had any implantation bleeding either and I am 8 days past EC! Really need to pick myself up and get some positive vibes as am normally a really rational and realistic women!

Sending a big   to all those who feel like me at the moment

Marie


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thank you ladieeees  so bloody excited! Bless you Sammysmiles  

Coully please dont give up hun, as Sammy said so many ladies have had BFNs before only to get a BFP a few days later   did you have 1 or 2 embies transferred?

xxxxx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Dear Mac Cook - I feel like that too!  Trying my best to remain positive (because not being positive will stop it happening - if I had a pound for everytime someone told me that or "oh relax, it'll happen"....) Anyway...

I am at the same stage as you pretty much and feel just the same.  In fact, I had lovely big sore (.)(.) which have now stopped hurting and deflated (despite not changing meds or anything) so am just dreading Friday more than ever.  I sort of think that no matter what is happening with us, we'll read the negative into it.  I think it's some sort of self-protection type thing.  There are millions of stories on here though of people who have felt the same as us who have gone on to have good results.  I also dont' think you can possibly hang on to your normal rational self in this situation - especially when there are millions of chemicals/hormones whizzing about doing their best to mess  your head up!

All I can say is - you're definitely truly not on your own, I am totally the same - tomorrow we'll both feel different 

xxxxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Morning ladies

Suszy - i am so sorry, i just read the bottom of your post (purple) and i just wanted to send you the biggest   are you going to test again tomorrow just to make sure?

I am also testing tomorrow and feel sick with nerves, i'm not testing early because i am so scared, i'm happy to wait until the day i HAVE to.

I hope everyone else has a good day, not symptoms fishing too much as it has 'done my head in'  one minute i am convinced it has worked and the next i'm kicking myself for getting my hopes up.....talk about an emotional drain!!

Love to all

Aquababe xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Please dont despair ladies, i know its easier said then done, my last try i was a complete mess the whole way through


This time i havent had any symptoms either, my sore boobs came and went, no sickness either i felt completely normal but went from a negative to positive in 3 days so it just shows how quicm things can change please dont give up      xxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Eddy, I sleep on my stomach, actually during the night I sleep in every position immaginable to try and get some sleep  . Usually by the time I am comfortable and falling asleep I need to pee. I am sure your embies don't feel a thing. Otherwise they would tell us at clinic, and also they would tell us not to wear jeans or trousers, belt...
    

Aquababe, sending you so much     for tomorrow testing. I am not symptoms searching anyymore as I 've got none  , except my irritated abdomen and sore bottom with this gestone and the iron tablets I need to take.

Mc Cook, having sore boobs is a normal thing to have due to progesterone. I am puzzled why with gestone injections ( much more powerful than cyclogest) I don't have the tiniest of soreness or swollen boobs like during previous IVF ( unless I react differently to FET than IVF). So you see, it does not matter what happens to our boobs, we are going insane  
  

Moom, I sometimes get the "relax and try and stay positive" too   , from people who don't understand what we are going through and from girls who have gone through 2WW but forgot how mental one can become during those 2 weeks of hell ( that would include me when not in 2WW  ). They all mean well , but it is not helping me  , which is why I guess the 2ww was created! 
  

Ok, I am day 10, post EC ( calculated from frozen /thawing day 2, last Tuesday ). day 7 post ET. and no pregnancy symptoms , just swollen abdomen and feel like burping ( which I don't do )   
I do feel my womb is mildly cramped but always is with Gestone . Less fluid retention today than last few days, I can put my ring back on  . I have gone from size 12 to size 14 waist size, and yesterday I felt a bit dizzy. Mind you this morning, seeing again the size of needle that DH had in his hands , I felt dizzy. No nausea ( like I had in my biochemical). Diziness is a side effect of gestone according to leaflet. 
       

Have a good day all  

Future Mummy


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya girls,

I dont know if this will help but when I had a BFP with my little boy I didnt know I was pregnant until 6 weeks. Basically I had strong AF pains and sore boobies then it all disappeared, almost as if I had a period. That is why I didnt notice until 6 weeks as I suddenly remembered that I didnt see any blood. Although all the symptoms were there and they wore off there wasnt an AF.

I do hope this helps a little for Future Mummy, Moom, Aquababe, Mac Cook. My last 2WW was spent symptom searching and comparing and any but if info I could find helped.

Good luck for testing everyone! My IUI has been put back again til Monday (CD2, thoroughly hacked off now. Have got 3 follies but I cant get excited as this has happened all month but they have been re-absorbed. Fingers crossed that I still have 3 for Fridays scan and can (eventually) have the IUI Momday   I feel as though I am already on the 2WW to be honest, AF pains and lots of twinges but no sore boobies for me yet. Lots of BMS for me and DH, see if we cant get a little egg fertilised ourselves in the meantime


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sammy, it must be frustrating having the date postponed    BMS and 3 follies , that's sounds like a good plan        

Future Mummy


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

susie,
I just read the bottom of your signature, I am so sorry about what you are going through- but is there a chance that it could be a BFP tomorrow, as tomorrow is the official test date. What test brand did you use. Please it is not over yet. Let me know how you get on.

I have to go to the drs tomorrow, we have a BFP but they are suspecting 'ectopic'. I have left my new pregnancy ticker up for now, enjoy it while it lasts as it seems nothing is certain in this game. 


Big     to everyone... xx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Lotsky, 
Thinking of you, how come they suspect an eptopic this early on?  I hope it goes well at the doctors, we will all keep everything crossed for you. 

Eddie -  i sleep on my tummy too and no one has every said not too.  I know people who have slept on their tummies until it was just too uncomfy to, i wouldn't worry how you sleep as long as you get all the rest you need. 

Aquababe


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Lotsky - Thinking of you this morning and hope all turns out well  

Eddie - I dont sleep on my tummy anyway so not a problem for me, but im sure you would have been told if you shouldnt  Good luck!!!

Sammy - Sorry to hear that your iui has been put back  But plan b sounds good  

Coully - I think its too early for you to test hun xx Fingers crossed for a better result on OTD!!

Suzie - Just read the bottom of your info thing Im so sorry hun    

Marie - Sending you some    This 2ww is just pure torment!

Big hello to everyone I havent mentioned  

Coz xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Suzie,     Maybe tomorrow is an extra day that can make a difference?   

Lotsky, I am sorry they think it is an ectopic    . They are not sure though? is it because of your blood levels? Hoping they are wrong   

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all, can i join you please!!  

I had FET yesterday.  I had 3 frosties, 1 didn't make it and the other 2 were 3 cell and 4 cell.  they both lost a cell each but then the 3 cell manavged to split agian making a 4 cell again!!!  

As it was FET this time i had no EC obviously, so no pain at all. I don;t actually feel like i have had any tx at all and have to be careful what i do i.e lifting ect.  

I also worry about sleeping on my tum but can't help it! 

I have no PMA at all as the embies lost a cell each (but then gianed 1) But i am still worried about them.

Becks xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi girls meant to come on here this am with the following
Its a           
I am too upset and stunned to cry.
I am mad as hell with someone just dont know who.
how can two donor cycles have failed.
I am so disappointed.
I will be back soon.
Thanks for your help and support - it means such a lot.
good luck to everyone

I changed my thing to angry banana as thats how I feel.
Thanks for all your supportive comments, the test is the one the clinic gave us, last time I tested 2 days early and it was positive, they were six day old blasts so its really day 19 so they should have done something.
After the bit of blood I just feel and know its over if you know what I mean.
I dont think we are going to fork out for another test for it to tell us the same.
I had a dream I had a scan and it was twins and an etopic which bit weird.
Lotsky sorry to hear about your situ and hope it ok
aquabbe keep positive.
coully too
good luck to everyone else.
love
susie


Love
Susie


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

So sorry suszy       

Wish we could beat someone up for you, make 'em pay!    

Have you got friends/family you can talk to for some face-to-face support? 

Whatever you decide to do next, I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi mini, it's only normal that you're worried, but they are in the best place now   have a little faith sweetie x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Suszy- Im so so sorry hun


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a silly question. But i have been reading lots of peoples signatures and notice on this and other boards that people have a chemical pregnancy, what is this and how do you know??  What happens when you do the pee test??

aquababe


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Suszy-Sorry to hear your news. Big hugs coming to you.

thankyou to everyone else for your positive messages.

I have a question, if you have 2 embryos transferred does that mean that there would be double the amount of pregnancy hormone in your wee if they both implanted?


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Wow the boards have been busy!

Suzy,   I'm sorry you got sad news, I know its no consolation at all but get yourself a large drink you and DH deserve it.  

Marie, You don't always get an implantion bleed I had this on 2 out of 3 positives so don't worry every time, every person, and every symptom is different, I keep telling myself the same thing now!!!  

coully, Yes, I had a twin pg and my level was 200 and something where it would normally be around 100 at that stage? Try to stay positive I know its so hard but the hcg just may not be high enough yet?  

aquabae, a bio-chemical pg is where the embryo attaches then comes away quite soon after so it does often show a v v faint line but can dissapear, or the hcg reading from a blood test is to low by the time you test officially. Low readings can also be ectopic too?

Becks, Hi and good luck!  

Eddy, Hi and good luck too! I didn't have sore boobs on any 3 of my positive tests it had worn off by then? 

Hi to everyone else,

I've had a few dull aches/twinges today probably my ovaries going back down but I noticed a spot of something in my undies nothing when I wipe, a little worried now that the gestone is holding off af?? BUT I'll follow my own advice and hope its implantation? or just nothing?     

Poppins x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Suzie, I am very sorry Honey    

Coully, yes the hormone levels tend to increase quicker and be higher initially if there are twins. At least this is what I have observed in posts where twins are mentioned. ( not necessary double the level though)
I like the bag in your photo, are you a bag ans shoe girl like me?  

Aquababe: I had a chemical. For me the experience was: low positive with blood test ( and my levels were up and down ( I think 2 embies tried to implant ) docs were surprised so not necessary the same for all chemicals. I was bleeding a lot when my low levels were up and down. They even suspected an ectopic atsome stage. 
basically there was an attempt at implantation and it did not work . On my notes it said "chemical, probable early miscarriage". I am not sure even the docs know why it went up and down ( when I mentioned both embies tried to implant at different time and failed, the doc said "possible").  Classically it is a low positive  that does not go up.  

I thought it was even worth than having an immediate BFN but the consultant said that it meant the eggs became blastocysts at least , and that it was a good thing.

Future Mummy


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Future mummy- I am a bags girl, I was in miami in the summer with my hubbi and the guess brand was so cheap out there. Wow Ive just had a chat about something other than babies this is fab.


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Need your thoughts as i have gone and done something really silly. I am 9 days post transfer. 14 days past last injection. I have had the most awful af pains and other endometriosis pains. Anyway dh is away and i've been a bit fed up so thought i'd do a test and if it was neg then i'd trat myself toa small glass of red wine (I know stupid logic and i know it could have turned + after anyway) Well anyway i did the test and it came back +! After i had nearly fell over i remened myself that it was way to early to test. Now i m in a right state convinced that it will turn - by the weekend. 

My advice to anyone, Do NOT test early. It just causes more heartache.

Maria x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

aqababe, I meant to say also in my post that when i had a bio-chemical pregnancy, I also had quite a lot of bleeding like future munmmy.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Maria, naughty you! BUT fab news! NO WINE FOR YOU THEN!!!   I hope it turns out to be hey ok on the offiacial day I'm sure it will be , will you be having a blood test?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Maria, this is great news! why on earth do you think it is going to turn negative?   
how many embies did you have put in?

Future Mummy


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks Poppins and Future mummy on the info on chemical pregnancy. I don't know why i never knew that.  I guess a chemical pregnancy means at least the embers tried.

Aquababe x


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

No they don't do blood tests at my clinic. My worry is that i'm only 14 days past the trigger and so i'm concerned that it could still be in my system as i have tested way too early. Had 2 embryos put in, one was ok and the other not great but am praying with all my heart that this is not going to turn into a negative or be a chemical preg.Could really do with hubby home but hes away till friday.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Maria, your trigger would have been 2 days before EC, so you are day 12. I really don't think it is the trigger you are testing positive.     a bio chemical pregnancy usually has a very very faint line ( although sometimes a very faint line means a normal BFP). You should at least be less anxious than if you had not tested  
   

Future Mummy


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Got my dates all mixed up on the ticker! Took my trigger injection on is October so im bang on the 14 days.Got my fingers crossed now that the result doesn't change. Be this a waarning to all those tempted to do an early test. It will drive you mad. 

Thanks again, the support on these pages is second to none.

Maria


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Maria     I think I can say congratulations?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Susie* ~ oh hun, i'm so so sorry....IF is so bl**dy cruel. Take care of yourself.....so sad for you  

*Smith* ~ have a look here....it's a thread about AF pains, they are really common and could mean anything 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Hi Moom* ~ welcome to the thread. All clinics vary with how long they make you wait....lots of luck for the 17th  

*Eddy* ~ welcome to you too....i'm fairly sure it's ok to sleep on your tummy, the embies are well protected in there 

Hi there *Becks* ~ welcome to the 2ww....what day do you test?  

*Dominique* ~ are you on the list hun.....do you want me to add you on 

*Marie*  to you too 

*Sammy* ~ sorry your IUI got put back hun...hope the scan goes well Friday and everything's ok for Mon  

*Maria* ~ that's looking really good for you.....everything crossed for OTD  

*Lotsky* ~ congratulations...great news  Why do they suspect ectopic hun? Much luck for tomorrow  

*Hopeful J* ~ aw fab to see your news too....congratulations 

*CLAIRE and AQUABABE* ~ lots of luck for tomorrow       

Love & luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thank you Sammy, Hopeful, Future Mummy, Moom, Poppins & Coz for your really kind words.....its amazing how much they have cheered me up  

Suszy - really sorry to hear your news, sending you a really big  

Lotsky - am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that they are wrong  

Becks - welcome to the mad 2WW, you are in really good company. I hope the PMA is still strong

Aquababe - Good Luck sweetie  

To everyone else who are generally knicker checking every 5 minutes.....you are not alone    

Marie


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Lizzy - Thanks.   OTD is 26th, but i have blood test on the 27th cos 26th is a sunday!  But am going to test myself on the 26th, if that makes sense!!


----------



## khivi (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All

Let me introduce myself, I am new to this chat room.  I am also on the 2ww after a FET using a natural cycle.  Ist attempt was ICSI .  As usual I am hoping and trying to be positive.  Its good to know that there are ladies out there who do understand our stress and emotions.  I wish all of you good luck.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Khivi   lots of     to you


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

poppins said:


> Hi,
> 
> So many new faces over the last couple of days, welcome all  and *STOP* the symptom judging, our bodies are all so different, i had different sypmtoms on every positive test (3) and I've never had sore (.)(.)'s towards the end?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

I have just been on that AF link...it's made me feel much better   anyone feeling low because of AF pains don't!! go to that thread (On lizzy last mail).

Question....My normal cycle lenght is about 30 days, would that be the same for an ISCI cycle?

Has anyone had shooting pains? I was gettin them last night?

Mac Cook - Hope you are feeling better now?

Spanner


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning everyone - hope you're all hanging in there! 

Well I expect you're all going to come round and slap me because I did an early test this morning.  It was negative (

I have got AF pains as well.  As my test day is tomorrow, I am now sure it's not worked.

I took the test because I felt it would ease the pain of tomorrow really - I think it probably will a bit.  Although I would be lying if I said I had given up ALL hope, I think I've given up enough for tomorrow not to come as a massive horrible shock.

Sorry to start the day with such a downer girls.  I will have a read through and start actually commenting on some of your situations - have been really self-obsessed so sorry.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Moom, I am sorry it is negative   but you say thatyou have AF pains. That is sometimes good? maybe you have a late implanter? so many girls have late implanters. I so hope tomorrow will bring you a positive           

Future Mummy


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Moom

Really sorry to hear about the test but I am totally keeping my fingers crossed that you are one of the girls whose results change. Really big  

Marie


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks so much girls.  The support is really really welcome at the moment.  

I suppose I'm still clinging to the shred of hope that it's still early days really - only 9 and a half (see, how desperate??) since ET.  So you never know.

Anyway, have put on loads of slap and nice clothes and done hair etc in an effort to look a bit normal even if I don't feel it! ha ha ha.  Don't usually bother as I'm working from home but hey ho


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Moom,

Only 9.5 days since ET..........then surely there must be hope as most people including me are not allowed to test until 14 days past ET............I am now really hoping that the next 4.5 days make a difference    

I will keep everything crossed xxxx

Marie


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Marie - that's really kind.  I wondered whether that was a bit early.  In fact, when they gave me the piece of paper after ET with the date on it I nearly fell over! I was expecting to have to wait until Monday at least.  They count tomorrow as day 14 for me - that's 14 days past EC.  They would normally test on day 15 past EC but that's a saturday.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, my turn to be negative, I haven't tested yet,day 11 post ovulation( so like EC) 8 days post ET.But I have no symptoms at all, boobs normal, no AF pains, no funny feeling, just sensitive abdomen dueto gestone and iron tablets.
I felt things were happeningat IVF n 2 when I had biochemical, I had all the classic symptoms at all IVF. I know FET different but most women get some kind of symptoms. I have some PMS ( veyr hormonal, which is a mixture of gestone and stress) , but really no symtoms. No implantation discomfort or spotting. Nothing, nothing, nothing. I feellike my embies arenot there anymore and I doing the painful gestone every morning for no reason. Will keep have it done though, but feel   as once again , not looking good.
Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh      

Future Mummy
P.S: actually feel a bit better for ranting


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Future Mummy - see now I've thought about this a lot.  Really truly, would we really have any symptoms this early on?  I don't think we would.  I really don't!
I know this is impossible to do (having been there numerous times myself, including these last 12 days!) but try not to scrutinize every twinge or lack of twinge.
I really think our clinics should offer us some sort of 2 week sedation so we just wake up when they've tested us! ha ha ha, i would PAY A LOT for that! 
Keeping everything crossed for everyone xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Moom - anything can happen in a couple of days.  its usually 12 days post ET.     

FM - I know what you mean about FET.  i feel that there is nothing in there too.  I have sore boobs but i know thats the cyclogest.  I think with fresh cycle you feel like something is happening cos yhou would have had EC so would feel a bit bruised and would feel pains inside, If that makes sense!!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I had AF type, dull achey feelings, twice throughout the day yesterday and more last night and after one tiny tiny spot of browny discharge I thought the gestone was just holding off af, I don't have any now? but I've just read the thread lizzy put on here too, it really helps you stay positive! for now anyway?    

khivi, Welcome and good luck! 

Spanner, Yes previously it can be a good sign, fingers crossed! 

Moom, I hope you are a late implanter, fingers crossed.  

Future Mummy, I think its probably quite rare to get symptoms on a fet as a lot of the sensations must be due to our ovaries shrinking back down etc, so you wont get any yet!  

Poppins x


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moom, don't beat yourself up because I did exactly the same thing on Tuesday (9 days past ET) and got a negative and it truly does make you feel dreadful but I have had some lovely messages off people who have said that it was just too early to test. Im not supposed to be testing until Saturday and fully intend to wait until then. If you check the replies to my post you will probably get alot of reasurrance. If you go to *peer support * board then click on the (pregnant section). Hope you get some reassurance from this. I am feeling a little more positive today. Hope im not setting myself up for another fall.xxx


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Could i please be added to the list.

My name is Carmella tx is FET  & ET WAS 15/10/08 

THANXS  

2BABIES


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Good morning ladies! 

Moom - that is waay too early to test are they barmy? I've been given 14 days from ET to test and I really pleased as at least then I feel more sure of the answer I'll get. 

poppins - a spot of blood and cramping? That sounds like a fabulous sign!! 

future mommy - most women have no idea they are pregnant until at least a month after ovulation sometimes much longer! Relax, it could just be a sign that you're going to have a lovely and easy pregnancy.   

Am I on the list? OTD 23rd of OCtober...


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm in a state of panic.  Today is OTD and i did 2 tests.  The hospital one and a clearblue one.  The hospital one came back as the faintest positive ever and the clearblue looked positive.  My clinic doesn't do blood tests and have told me i know have to wait until 17th Nov for a scan.(thats ages away)  Last time the same sort of thing happened and i miscarried around 7 weeks.  I am just so very scared.

Love aquababe x


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try not to panic any positive is good news, how many days past egg transfer are you?


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

14 today 

x


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you will be fine, test again in a few days and I bet the lines are darker. Congratulations to you hun. Just try to relax and enjoy it.xxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Aquababe - that is great news - 2 positive pregnancy tests and that's the only way you can look at it. I know it feels like the scan is a million miles away but you are half way there so keep positive and take each day as it comes. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.    

Future Mummy - it sounds like you are having a day like I did yesterday! It is so easy to try and compare and trust me I have but I my findings were that some people get bad AF pains and no sore boobs and get BFP's and some have sore boobs and no pains and get BFP's and some have no symptoms at all and get BFP's so we really cant tell - maybe your Embies are so happy they don't want to make a fuss (that's what I keep telling myself) I know how you feel. Big  

Spanner - hope you are ok today?
Coully - well done for keeping away from the pee sticks!

Marie


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Aquababe congratulations. I am sure you could do more tests and the result would get clearer each day  Really though just relax and let your body take care of those little ones. I think the wait for the first scan must be more nerve wracking than the 2WW!

Imagine the ones who dont need TX, they have to wait 12 weeks before their first scan. I KNOW I would not be able to wait, I would be doing a Tom Cruise and buying one of those bloody machines   

Hoping for IUI Monday, so I promise (after 2 weeks of saying I will be back!) I will be back Monday. Got another scan Friday, please stay little follies. Mummy wants you all to make it to basting, fingers crossed. 

Please blow me lots of bubbles, its CD24 now and my nerves are practically frazzled


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Awwww Aquababe congrats   try to think positive hun and as the other ladies said you can still keep testing to see if it gets darker    


Fingers crossed for your IUI monday Sammy     have blown you lots of bubbles xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sammy, I really hope it is good news tomorrow at scan and D Day is Monday     and   to you 
Future Mummy


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Aquababe - looking good!  Hang in there xxx

Sammy - everything crossed for you for Monday xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Aquababe, sounds like very good news!     

Future Mummy


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you so much, FM, Moom, Hopeful, Sammysmiles, Marie and coully.  I have had most of the day to calm down and although still very scared and panicy i am going to try to walk around with a more positive feel. Nothings over until the fat lady signs hey.

To be honest i am just really scared and i know this must feel like a kick in the teeth for lots of you, as we all dream of a positive.  But no one prepares us for is what happens after a positive, our whole world revolves around getting to this point and there is no guidance for after. I'm in fear of driving myself crazy.

But thank you so much for letting me panic on here as I'm not sure what i would have done with out FF.

All my love  and thanks Aquababe


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Aquababe you are more than welcome. It did cross my mind last month after my IUI that even if I did get a BFP there would always be something to worry about like the 6 week scan, 12 week scan and then the birth ha ha. Its a ladies perogative (sic?) to worry about everything. If we didnt worry about something how would we get through the day?


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations Aquababe   

I'm sorry about your MC   remember though this is a shiny new pg!! It's normal to feel nervous but there are also some exciting milestones to look forward to (not necessarily dread)... 

Best wishes for your scan, you'll get there in no time


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey you lot can't half chat - haven't had time to read back all the posts from when I last posted.

Well today is day 3 post transfer and have to AF type pains at the moment and really feel that she could be on her way - not holding out much hope at the moment

Did get some good news today - the remaining 4 embryos the clinic tried to take to blast and 2 made it and have been frozen so that is our next plan of action if this fails.

At work at the moment but will try and read back !

xxxxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all just to let the Friday testers gang know that Ive decided to test on Saturday instead of Friday as that is my OTD, I was going to test a day early as its my DH's birthday but the  might come to get me so Ive decided to do it by the book and wait untill Saturday. Sending lots of                                         . Please send me some baby dust and prayers   for Saturday instead of Friday if you dont mind.

To all of those who are feeling down, you are in my thoughts and prayers.xxxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days     and yes you will worry every step of the way.

aqua sounds good honey - try and keep calm but this is the worst bit!

welcome to the new and good luck to the old

hello to my fellow bfns hope you doing ok

love
susie


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

Coully - thanks for your good wishes ............. I am seriously cra**ing myself now -----------  this time tomorrow I will either be jumping for joy or downing a bottle of wine...

My symptoms have not been good today -- AF aches and just general negativity!

Anyway GOOD LUCK to all us Friday testers and hope there is lots of good news !!

X


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow    
Poppins - Thanks for your positivity.

Aquababe - Congrats...   hope all works out for you x

Mac Cook - Im good, really just feeling up and down..I am still having AF pains and they feel exactly the same, been having them since about day 4 after ET. How are you feeling? Im really looking forward to the weekend   

Moon -    I think it;s way too early to be testing..with my clinic on testin on day 15 post ET, Don't give up yet!!  

One more week for me to go....please hurry up    I just want to know xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Planet Janet* ~ i'm so sorry you got a BFN hun. I don't think there are any answers why they don't always stay but I hope that you can find a way forward...take care 

*Moom* ~ fingers and toes crossed that it turns around for you tomorrow  

*Spanner* ~ glad the thread helped hun 

*Moomin* ~ well done for those fab frosties 

Thanks *Mini mouse*....i've added your date to the list 

*Hi Khivi* ~ welcome to FF...you are definately in the right place for support and understanding. Lots of luck for you FET  

*Hi Carmella* ~ welcome to you too.......what day do you test hun?

*Dominique* ~ you are now  Welcome and lots of luck for the 23rd  

*Lambo* ~ hope you are doing ok hun 

*Aquababe* ~ that's great news....congratulations  I know you're scared hun but we're all here for you....take care xx

Hi there *Marie, Future Mummy, Poppins, Coully, Sammy, Hopeful, Susie and Saab* ~ hope you are all ok 

Good luck for tomorrows testers       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Havent had chance to catch up but just a quick  to aquababe!! 

Will catch up properly tomorrow 

       for everyone testing in the next few days 

Coz xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry for starting our Friday with a downer... let's get the bad news out of the way hey! BFN for me - I'm officially 2 days before OTD but was asked to test today by the clinic, because I'd run out of gestone. They said it would be a dependable result anyway today. Having sneaked an early test in as well   I was prepared for the result! 

INFERTILITY   STINKS  

Thanks... feel better after my tantrum! 
Cat


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Cat,

Just read your post and am really sorry to hear your news. Am thinking of you and sending you a really big  

Marie


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

Just want to wish all the girls testing over the weekend loads of luck and strength   

Moomin - great to hear about your frosties and read the link that Lizzy posted on AF pains I think it will help.

Spanner - I don't think you can win either way as i have had no pains at all and no bleeding not even an ache so really don't feel like anythings going on. Only 1 week left though.....and may it be a fast one!

Future Mummy - how are you feeling today?

Have a great weekend everyone  

Marie


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Cat - Om so sorry to read your news hun xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Cat, I am sorry to hear your news   .It is so hard, so unfair  

I am not feeling that good. The gestone is giving me a headache and I feel so dizzy. No sore boobs, and feeling really bloated. Basically nearly all the gestone side effects I can think of, but no pregnancy feeling or symptoms and a deep feeling it has not worked.  

Ok, Have a good day girls, if possible in this horrible 2WW  

Future Mummy


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Is anybody out there this morning, im so so so so scared of testing tomorrow. Prob wont sleep at all tonight. Hoping the day goes by quickly.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Coully,  

I have a question: those who are injecting gestone, any particular side effect? do you feel dizzy?

Future Mummy


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

I keep thinking that im having the occasional very very mild spell but not exactly dizziness more my body catching up to me a second later. Are you feeling dizzy? It could be a good sign.xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Coully, I feel like a bit drugged! heavy head,and like as you said body respond but not immediately but also dizzy, like I have to look where I am walking. It feels it is the gestone though. It is worse an hour after injecting, until beginning of afternoon. Also on leaflet of gestone packet it says one of side effects is dizzyness. 
I think I am going to get some fresh air now. 

Future Mummy


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I felt a bit dizzy on gestone too


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

siheilwli- So sorry to hear your news, my heart really goes out to you as I could be in the same boat this time tomorrow. Just said a prayer for quick healing for you.x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya girls,

Good luck to the testers today. BFP's or BFN's you are not alone on this thread  

Well at long last (!) I am having my IUI on Monday (CD28!). I have got two good sized follies ready for basting and I am trying to feel really optimistic after last months devastation. I am trying to keep it in perspective that if it doesnt work we still have another round of IUI before we move to IVF but still really scared as I was so devastated last month that I dont want to feel that way again.

You would think by now I would be used to it


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just phoned my clinic and told them about the early test I did on Tuesday (OTD Saturday (tomorrow)14 days past transfer) and the nurse didnt sound very positive which has put me on a major downer after all the positive stories Ive read on here about early tests leading to positives. It was almost as if the nurse was telling me that it will prob be negative tomorrow.


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Dear Coully

Please don't give up hope lovey.  I've just been over to Bourn Hall for my blood test and they were totally and completely non-committal.  I think they daren't say a word!

I am also posting and chatting on the Bourn Hall ICSI board and check out this comment I got yesterday:

"Sorry you got BFN from HPT    Last time I was on 2WW board a lady on there got negative the day before and then positive on OTD.  Hope it happens to you too"

There's always hope sweetheart
xxxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ooh Coully why did you call the clinic? They can't tell you it will be ok because they don't want to get involved and also I suspect that often the nurses are just really insensitive and don't realise how much _what_ they say and _how _ they say stuff to us can affect us.

The fact is that your OTD date isn't until Saturday and even if it's negative tomorrow annoyinly it could still turn BFP in the next few days like it did for Heffalump.

   You really need to find some distractions today to help you pass the time without going stir crazy.

   For saturday!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Coully, screw 'em!  

What do they know? Womens bodies work in different ways and Moom is right, there are loads of stories like that on these threads. BFN the day before in some cases so 4 days is too early to tell. No AF is still a good sign.
xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Sam - love that attitude   

All the luck in the world for Monday for you xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Oi Sammy!! no more wondering what to do if it doesnt work, PMA woman it WILL work!!    


Coully it could be a late implanter in which case it needs more days to let off the lovely HCG so dont give up hun, no af is a brill sign as Sammy said   i have read quite a few women who get a BFN right up to and on their OTD, only to test a few days later and it be a BFP 

The Drs/Nurses have to stay noncommittal, they cant possibly tell you whats going on as there's no way of knowing, even for those qualified! 

Dont give up Ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

My test day is 21st oct, not 2oth, sorry guessed wrong!!   Could u please ammend that on the list pwease  

Good luck 2 all xxxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Can I ask all the BFP ladies to remember to answer the polls in the 2ww for the rest of us who are still going out of our tiny minds!!! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138275.0

I feel bad to write a me post but I've woken up feeling really crappy. I met with a friend last night who went through IVF last year and got a BFP and I told her some of my symptoms and she was so dismissive. She said 'you can't have any symptoms, it's way too early. So whatever you think is going on, remember that you don't know anything. It's important to remain balanced and remember that there's only a 33% of it working, get it in your mind that it will take at least 3 goes and then you won't be disappointed.'

Then I had an awful night sweat I woke up drenched, now I'm worried I've killed the embie if it was there by overheating it.

I thought that my boobies should be sore by now but they're not really. Nipples are a little sore but they've been like that since start of treatment, DW thinks they might have gotten bigger. DW asked me if I had any bleeding I said 'no' and she was like 'oh' then she said 'well maybe you just didn't notice'. I was like 'well I've been wearing white pants and checked the tissue every time I went to the loo, defo no bleeding'. It's just annoying that she wants to know about all the symptoms I don't have.

Anyway I just feel really depressed and don't know what I'll do if I get a negative I can just see myself getting even more depressed.

I've been feeling ok through most of the tx but the 2ww is destroying all my confidence. I feel like I'm just moaning and rakeing of the same old things but I think in my mind I'm expecting symptoms to get stronger but I feel the same. I am still getting crampy feelings but mildly now, a bit dizzy in the mornings but that's it. I'm usually such a happy person and I'm wondering whether I'm having mood swings too (lol of course I am!).

I'm so cross with the hospital because my DW was convinced 100% this would work until they told her that because we're only putting one embie in it would really reduce the chances, now I see doubt in her eyes and that's were I usually go for reassurance if you know what I mean. I'm trying to book stuff in to do for every day and evening until next week to keep myself busy!

Ok sorry rant over!

Best wishes to all of you....


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Dom, I have to tell you I've had loads "symptoms" on each of my failed cycles. It's often due to the progesterone support, and means nothing one way or the other unfortunately.  I've seen many girls on here go on to have a BFP with absolutely NO symptoms at all. Your friend probably didn't mean to be dismissive, only trying to protect you from going   totally loopy analysing each and every twinge. Don't let it mess with your mind!  Anyway I'm a fine one to talk   - I noted each and every twinge and symptom!!!    It's such a rollercoaster - one minute you're convinced it's worked, next you're down in the dumps.

   
Cat
x


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks siheilwli! It's awful feeling so out of control isn't it? 

   Hugs to you too sweetie.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Expect to be swinging from one extreme to the next, it's completely natural (in this crazy IVF world!) Just be gentle on yourself, and organise plenty of treats!!!


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Dear Dom,  I think what you've described there is how all of us feel.  It totally takes over your life, no matter how much you say you won't let it - you'd be some sort of robot if you didn't feel excited/frightened/elated/scared/joyful (all in the space of about 5 mins if you're me!)

Sadly, it seems we only latch on to the negatives at these times, but that again is just how it is and is not controllable (as far as I'm aware and if anyone knows how to do it, quick, bottle it, you'll make a fortune!)

I think people don't realise just how much we hang on every word, look, sniff and throwaway comment at these times.  No matter how much people think they're helping, they aren't really because we can't help ourselves so they stand no chance.  Also, however much we wish it, sadly it makes no difference at all.  I should know, I've wished hard enough to be popping babies like an afid!

I really don't think you've anything to worry about with your night sweat hunny.  Those little fellas are resilient.  If they are going to stick, they will stick.  

Allow yourself to freak out then be calm again.  This moment will pass xxxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Moom, very wise words!!! I think I'll come back to your post quite a few times in the next few days!!!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Dom, Those feeling have crossed us all, your not alone, sometimes friends don't mean to but just say the wrong things and don't forget how sensative you are at the moment anything anyone say's will be heard a lot louder. Stay positive, hopefully you and DW will have good news soon!   

Sammy, Best of luck at last,      !  

coully, I bet you wish you hadn't called, the nurses would rather be negative than get your hopes up thye give nothing away, I've been on the other end of the phone like you previously too. Good luck. 

Future Mummy, Hopefully those are GOOD signs, I know how you feel though, I'm the same at the moment, want someone to knock me out.... .

I've been a little light headed today, but I haven't drunk a lot of water so far so it might be that? I do my gestone in the evenings so no idea if its a good sign or not? One minute I'm positive then the next I fear it hasn't worked at all as I feel normal again?       I'll try to be psoitive......  

I test with a hpt in the morning   then we're off to London for a blood test, then we have to wait for a phonecall to get the results?

Oh one of my kittens keeps pulling the shredded paper out of the shredder bin....so naughty!

Poppins x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

soz for writing rubbish but it made me smile so hope it does the same to you.


- the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation

- you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts

- every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation

- it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.

- you schedule your social events around your ovulation day

- if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards

- you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww

- your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"

- you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)

- you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.

- you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.

- you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs

- your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.

- you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes

- the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!

- you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink

- you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..

- you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!

- you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life

- you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!

fo


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry to let the side down girls but a BFN from me


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Fire Opal - that was pretty funny! I'm sure we could add a few more...

You know when you're a true TTCers when...

You know what TCC means
You have intimate knowledge of your CM and those of your buddies
You know what CM means and aren't too grossed out
You avoid gardening in case you come into contact with cat poo and instead just keep your lady garden trim
The only time you DP sees you naked is at the same time as at least 3 other people...

.... c'mon bet we can think of loads more!!!


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Moom - really? You poor thing! You haven't let the side down silly. When did you test? 

                                                                                                                                                                   

That's gotta be the most hugs! What are you doing for the rest of the day?


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Moom, if you have let the side down then most of us would also be on the bench.   I never did get picked for netball  

I am so sorry for your BFN, thinking of you lots


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Moom -  I'm so sorry  infertiliy   sucks.


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks lovely girls.  Well Dom I had a blood test done today at Bourn Hall and they just rang with the results.  As soon as she spoke I knew!  Poor woman - what a job to have to do!!!  I am alright, had a good ol' shout and stamp and howl and feel a lot better now.  I am drinking a nice cup of FULL CAFFEINE coffee and will have some wine later.  So that will help I'm sure.  

I am going to watch a funny DVD or something for this afternoon I think.  At least the waiting is over 

As ever, the support here has been incredible.  I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for "getting it"  xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol Moom - There's a really big party the weekend after my OTD date, I've already decided that if it's -tive I will drink till my socks fall off!! You've got a great attitude


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Moom - Oh hun im so very sorry


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dom, Moom , Sammy Smiles and Hopeful J- Thank you for your lovely comments, Ive got myself in such a state that Im dry heaving. Starting to calm down a bit now. 

Dom- You are the most positive person on here and I dont want you to let go of that attitude as you are doing so well. The 2nd half of the 2WW is harder than the first but you have such a bright and sparkly personality that you will sail through this next few days. I think your symptoms of dizziness etc sound really positive. Sometimes friends try to be suportive and say the wrong things  
The most annoying and most frequently heard quote that I heard  when we first found out that I had blocked tubes and couldnt conceive naturally  was " If you try and relax and forget about getting pregnant it will happen" aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggghhhhh       . Tee hee just made myself laugh. Sending you lots of positive thoughts. Love Lucy (aka coully69)

P.S A randomn fact-My surname Coull is pronounced Cool, how cool is that! I was going to be really feminist when we got married and keep my maiden name then thought screw that, I wanna be Mrs Coull. All I want now is for my hubby to be daddy Coull!


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh forgot to mention, saw two magpies this morning, one for sorrow, 2 for Joy, hope those ugly, stinking rat like birds where for me. Tee hee ( I think im so funny today) I think its hysteria! I usually am quite funny but lately Ive been nothing but a paranoid, manic depressive wreck. Oh well not long now.

Good luck to those testing today and so so so so so so sorry to those who've recieved a BFN


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Coully, your friend is right. If you try and put it to the back of your mind then you will get pregnant (joke!). Now if some one could knock me into a coma for 6-12 months then no doubt I would be more fertile that Angelina Jolie ha ha. In fact if any member of my family or friends say that again I think I may scream!!


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sammy SMiles  You just made me laugh and that doesnt happen often these days. Maybe we should ditch all of our friends, all move into a massive mansion house together with an ivf clinic attached and just live blissfully happy together. Partners are invited too. Im sure if we all sold our house and pooled the money it would work  

Ive officially lost it but who thinks its a good idea? Tee hee


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Coully you are delirious with all the hormones and stress. I like the hysterical you, I think you are funny.  

You are keeping me going on this quiet Friday afternoon at work  

Mantra from the girls who got pregnant by just "looking at their partners":
If you relax and stop thinking about it then you will get pregnant.....If you relax and stop thinking about it then you will get pregnant.......If you relax and stop thinking about it then you will get pregnant.........If you relax and stop thinking about it then you will get pregnant.........If you relax and stop thinking about it then you will get pregnant

Anybody want to scream at me yet?


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

LILLYGLAS said:


> Hi Girls Can I join in too? et 29th Sep OTD 11 Oct.


Hi everyone, i'd love to join your group i had my FET on tuesday this week so i'm on my TWW feeling a bit anxious as the first two ICSS were unsucsess full, had a misscarrige and suspected ectopic. Could i please join.Porsha.


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRR

F**********************************  (ONLY KIDDING)


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

fORGOT TO ADD THIS


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Poscha welcome to the mad house. This is a great thread with fantistic women who will support you. Goodluck with everything.xxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Moom, I am sorry    

Coully, I so understand how you feel like all of us. 

I feel in pain right now, and headache and dizzy, and not pregnant at all. I usuaaly get a headache like this when I am goingto have AF. I look so pale: not sleeping well, peeing at night and anemic. Still no change in boobs. 
I really am pretty sure embies are long gone  

Ok, back to work, I went for a 5 mn break for fresh air this morning as I was feeling really dizzy. This gestone is really powerful stuff. I went to my usual sandwich place for lunch and the guy there says "oh you look a bit pale today, you look tired, are you all right?"          

Future Mummy


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Coul, how coul is it to have coull for a surname? Mummy and daddy coull! You said such nice things about me   thank you 

You are on a funny roll this afternoon!

Other award winning things people have said to me.

From brother - "so the baby will be more yours then?" (me and DW are same sex but married for 2 years and together for 8, it ain't going to be more mine lol!)

From counsellor at clinic - "to DW so what will you be?" (erm, chopped liver? Daddy? lol She'll be mummy too of course!)

From SIL - "If you even have one doubt, this whole thing won't work" (well, gee, I used up my one doubt about 6 months ago!)

From my dad - "Ergh a donor? You'll have a monster growing inside of you" (don't worry he lives aboard and we only let him out at weekends!)

From one of my friends - "I just know it's going to work, cos there's nothing wrong with you is there?" (er... so there's something wrong if it doesn't work, you know it's not a guaranteed process for anyone right?? Plus we already failed IUI twice...)

From someone else "ooh I hope you've got a blonde haired blue-eyed donor" (facist!)

I'm sure I'll think of more later on!

Ooh what about all the people who have read "amazing true birth stories" in Women's Own/That's life magazine and feel they are now experts on baby miracles.

*Portia * - Welcome to the group, feel free to use this space to get anything off your chest that you like!! You can also ignore us when we are just being silly!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

dominique, weren't we chatting on chat not long ago, you were first time on chat site. maybe it was someone else. My brain is not working as should be  

Future Mummy


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

future mommy probably that sounds like me! Are you and I both testing on the 23rd next week? I love your name on here by the way so positive


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Dominique, how did you choose who would carry the baby? Did you pull the short straw....stretch marks, baby belly, no drink for 9 months  

Coully, I have been given that advice for so long! We got married in June 06 like a few of my friends. One has had a baby, three are pregnant after trying for so long (2 months, 18 months? So long) Each one in turn had said that to me at some point, what part of TTC for 4 years dont they understand? Scans every other day, legs in stirrups, injections. How the hell do you not think about it?

So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh indeed!!!


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dom- Ive had the "There nothing wrong with you it will work" Yikes it takes me all my strength not to deck people these days.

On Wednesday at my friends house they were discussing what to wear on a big night out tomorrow night. Two of them were trying on the same skirt and were getting on my nerves talking about who looked fattest in it so I said "Listen you look much better than her in it so you wear it" At which point they both looked at me aghast and I just shrugged. Its particularly weird for me because usually I would smile politely but not these days . bloody hormones!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Dominique, I am testing on Monday. So 3 days before you . I might not even bother to go to clinic to test though. You are not obliged to at my clinic  you can just call and say result of pee stick. 
Besides I know it won't have worked. I feel to bad with non pregnancy symptoms and  my chances of getting pregnant anyway are always small as I have implantation problems. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Coully, you go girl. Flex those hormones!!


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh Im really enjoying all this friend bashing (in the nicest possible way tongue in cheek).

Forgot to say, I also asked the clinic today how long I had to wait before starting a new course of treatment and they said pretty much straight away so I think thats what we will do.xxx

In the middle of typing this message a friend just knocked on the door and said "I think it will work because there nothing wrong" No joke really really just happened. Whats the chances!


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ha ha Coully - what timing!! You should have shown her this thread  

Future mommy - so sorry that you are feeling so down. But hey if there wasn't a chance it could work you wouldn't even be doing what you've been doing. I know it's hard not to imagine the worst but you have a few days to go and it really isn't over yet. You know it;s a myth that pregnant women 'glow'. You know they always look rough in the first few months! Hair goes lank, skin goes pasty, teeth even go soft! So feeling rough might be a sign - plus I wondered whether feeling gloomy and tired wasn't a sign too! You have right to feel exactly how you feel, I have hope for you though xxxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Future mummy, I would like to echo what Dom has just said. You must not give up yet (strange coming from me of all people I know) but you have every chance of being pregnant this time around and the symptoms you are describing could be a good sign as Dom says. I know when you are down it doesnt matter what others say but try and cling on for a little longer. Saying a pray for you


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone!!  

Im on day 7 of my first 2WW so thought I would pop in to here and take a look..  Sammysmiles is on another thread Im on and she mentioned it so I thought I would check it out..

Im not really getting any symptoms yet i.e. no sore boobs etc but I got cramping for about 4 days post basting (apparently this normal for lesbians as we have been without sperm for a while  ) and I thought the cramping had finished but now in the last 30 mins Im getting some pretty consistent cramping and my tummy has swollen all of a sudden.. probably nothing I am sure!!

My test date is 27th (Im on a 17 day wait) and my AF is due on 23rd so I guess by the 27th I will well and truly know!!

Hope everyone else's 2WW is going ok!!

xxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi strawbs 78 welcome. The girls on here are so fab and super supportive. We are all avid symptom spotters and knicker checkers so Im sure you'll fit in fine.xxxxxxx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks coully..  Sounds like this is the right place for me then!! ha ha xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, I promised Strawbs we werent like that at all!! No sympton comparing     (Okay, maybe a little bit)

Welcome Strawbs xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey Strawbs I bump into you everywhere! (Thank goodness I'm not the only one popping in everywhere). I think cramping is a great sign!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all

Dom - my 'friend' kept saying, can't you just use a turkey baster!!! and i always get , that there is nothing wrong with you so it will be ok.  Oh you'll get pregnant, we can be pg at the same time!!!    

Moom - sorry to hear your news hun.     

I'm only a few days in to the 2ww and already i'm looking into the next tx, i've even planned how i'm going to get to the new clinic!!! I have no faith at all with this one.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Moom - really sorry to hear your news   I really hope the wine is a full bottle and not a little glass! Every pattern has to break sometime so I really hope you can break yours in the future  
If ever you want to rant and rave you know where we are xxx

Marie


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Sammy - congratulations and good luck for Monday

To all you Nutters that have been posting all afternoon........THANK YOU! I have just read over the last few pages and you have had me in stitches with your friends ever so helpful comments. I need to add one though as one of my so called close mates posted on ******** today that she was so tired of being pregnant and couldn't wait until Jan when baby no 3 is to be born (Oh to have such an awful predicament eh!)

Coul, Dom & Future Mummy just remember is aint over until Aunt Flo starts singing!!!! (remind me of this next week will you!)

Hello to all the new girls on the thread......great to see you  

Marie


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mac cook - My so called friend moaned to death after my failed tx and sat there with her big bump saying "Oh i 'm so upset cos we are having a xmas baby, as i had always dreamed of a summer baby!!!"  i haven't spoken to her since!!


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Mini Mouse - Ha! Unbelievale!........some people are so shallow aren't they  

One of my mates just facebooked me and asked me how I thought it was going and I told her that although that fat lady aint sung yet I wasn't feeling too postive and she said not to worry as I would probably fall pregnant next month as the drugs would still be in my system! So thats settled then.......NOT!!!!!

Thank god for this website is all I can say!

Marie


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrs Nikki - Well done you!   Thats fantastic news. So pleased for you.

Ernie


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

coully69 said:


> Hi Poscha welcome to the mad house. This is a great thread with fantistic women who will support you. Goodluck with everything.xxxxxx


Thanks for letting me join feeling a bit fed up today not slept much, still getting pain on left had side. Had a phone call from work yesterday asking me to go back on monday as there short staffed, not sure if i should but no it will keep my mind occupied. Anyone else had FET?


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Girls

I have noticed that there are a few of us testing on the 23rd. How have you girls been getting on ? it feels like these 2 weeks have gone on forever. 

Have any of you experienced and symptone yet? unfortunately none of the symptons i was hoping to get have arrived, all sitting very still. Mind you i hope and pray for my 2 little embies each day and talk to them hoping that they will stay with us.

Sorry for the short post but DH is waiting to go out. keep us updated on your next few days.

Lots of love n luck to you all

Andrea
x x x x


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just to let you all know that its a BFN for me, devastated.xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Coully   I'm so sorry babe, it's really hard.


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Coully, just wanted to say i'm so sorry.   . Make sure you and Dh give each other plenty of hugs. 


Maria


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

It is a BFN for me girls. Did a clearblue digital test , the very sensitive one and got the blunt "not pregnant" result ( official test date is tomorrow but as the nurse office is closed I have to go on Monday) I am not that surprised but still very sad  

Sending you all lots of   

Future Mummy


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Future Mummy - I'm soo sorry hun


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

coully - so sorry hun.  its so unfair.      

Fm i posted on the HH thread.


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

ARgh!! Coully!! You poor thing! I was convinced it would work for you too.   Are you going to try again? Maybe this time was just a trial run or something? Look after yourself today     

Future mummy - I'm so sorry for you too. What is going on? It's so unfair that the world sucks. ALL nice women who want babies should get pregnant right away. And rubbish mums who would neglect their kids shouldn't have kids at all. The world is so upside down! Hugs to you....


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Coully and Futuremummy - so sorry to hear of your bfns, it is all so unfair  

Hi to Dom, Mini et al. Hope the waiting not making you all too doolally   (however, having browsed the last few pages, I fear the worst  )

Lots of love and       to you all xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Good news for me,     Feel so happy, and lucky, but very scared having had 3 M/C's in the past? Please let this 10th 2ww be our one!  

We've just got back from london after the blood test and the hcg blood results are 186! Which is great, it should be around 100 for were i am so we think the embryo embeded straight away!, would probably be higher for twins?, on my 2nd positive with twins it was just over 200?

I'm back in tomorrow to see if the levels have gone up ok, then every 2 days for bloods until a scan in 2wks, when I'll be 6wks. 

Coully & Future Mummy, I feel awful posting this news when you must both be so gutted,  . I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this, If i have any advice it would be don't give up.    

Poppins x


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Good afternoon

so sorry for those of you who have had BFNS.  Its looking that way for me Iv'e been naughty and POAS Last night and this am my OTD is on Tuesday.

I had a blastocyst transfer on 07/10/08 so I think it would of implanted by now and there would be some HcG presnet. unfortunately not.  My partner said you might aswell stop the progynova and cyclogest and lets go out and have a drink cause it aint gonna work.  But I said no I have to keep taking meds just incase.

I think we will do a full cycle of IVF in the new year as we onley a 1 Blastocyst and 1 5 cell embryo left.

Penny


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Coully & Future Mummy - I am so sorry I really hope the next few days are not too unbearable and am sending you both a really big hug    or two   

Penny - I know it probably feels over but you are still 3 days away from your proper test date maybe best to wait  

Poppins - Brilliant news, well done - keep up the nice thoughts xxx

Marie


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi

Im thinking of buying a kitten, having a look at some this afternoon I know that the disease toxoplasmosis is dangerous to pregnant women I just wandered if this is a good idea although I dont know yet if the treatment has worked.

If there is noone to change litter tray would it be ok if I still did it but wear glove i.e marigolds and always wash hands as I did with the last kitten I have hes older now though.  I use a scooper thing anyway.

Penny


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Coully, Future Mummy you are in my thoughts. No words can appease a BFN can they, take time out for yourself and dont forget we are always here as well for a good old rant if you need to  

Smith16, still to early to tell. So good luck Tuesday  

Beegey, it has been one of those weeks and I think we are all loing our minds a little but  

Dominique, I agree with you 100%. I have just had a trip down the shops and it one more person shouted at their toddler I was going to lock them in the freezers!!

Wanting Baby, no symptons is absolutly fine. Remember many women dont know they are pregnant til a missed period or sometimes two. Symptons are very rare early on and can also be mistaken for AF pains. Its good to search other threads though and you will see lots of ladies with no symptons and a BFP so lots of    for you xx

Poppins, tucked in at the bottom is a huge CONGRATS on your BFP. Keep in touch and let us know how you get on with your scan. Big   for you and a huge     

Mini Mouse, siheilwli, and anyone I have missed hope you are having a good weekend.    

Love Sammy Smiles


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Poppins, congratulations! I am very happy for you   Please don't feel bad posting such good news, I think the thread needs good news  

I wish you a great 9MW! 

Future Mummy


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

smith16 - You're testing way too early. My clinic tell people to test later for blastos. And at an absolute minimum 14 days after ET. So don't give up yet and defo stay on the meds! I found a great bit of info on toxoplasmosis that said most people who have had cats have actually had it already. But it shows mild symptons - swollen glands and flu-like symptoms. If you've already had it then you're immune and will pass that on to your baby. If you wear gloves and are strict about washing your hands after everytime you touch the cat you'll be fine. You can also get toxo from raw infected meats. Kittens are sooo cute! Good luck with it, way to help keep your mind off things!!

I found this link but it's a little alarming. http://www.epigee.org/pregnancy/toxo.html

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS Poppins that is brilliant news hope you have a happy and healthy next 8 months!


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

coully & futuremummy - so sorry to hear your news, I had a BFN 2 wks ago, know just how u r feeling, sending u both BIG  

I totally agree wiv what Dom said abouthaving kids!!! ooo it makes me so cross when I c the way some women treat their children     they don't derserve them!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

poppins congrats on your 

kellyxxxxx


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wanted to let y'all know about my BFP!
Absolutely delighted and still can't quite believe it...    
Thanks for all your support
                Jeza


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

jeza and poppins great news!!!      

Dom - I saw a woman smacking her kid today.  Child was only about 3 or 4 she was screaming and mother smacked her then screamed at her and smacked her again.  I nearly said something but she didn't look the nicest of people!!


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for October and November 2WWers.
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support
> 
> ...


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

poppins & jeza congratulations!

Sorry to those who got BFN - it is awful but do not give up as I had a BFP yesterday and it is my 3rd ICSI! Thought the thread could do with some more good news!

Poppins - I am at the ARGC too and the beta level blood tests are so scary.... mine yesterday was 81 and today it was 148 which apparently is all good but waiting for the phone to ring today was pretty nerve racking. I have to go in again on Monday and thereafter every other day! .. How long do they do them for?

have a lovely weekend and thanks for your support and good luck to other testers!
x


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Future Mommy & Coully - Sorry to hear your news   makes me so angry...it's just not fair!! Maybe next time it will be 

Poppins and Jeza, and Saab - Congrats     you must be in shock still!! I know i would be!! Can I ask did either of you get many symptoms? Did you feel pregnant?

Wanting baby - I'm testing on 23rd Oct, the only symptom I have had is the , and woke up this morning with loads of spots!! which normal happens before the  turns up!! Had some shooting pains earlier on for one day, but nothing else really...still trying to stay positive because I most alot of people have slight AF signs and still get ...I would do anything to post that on here on Thursday!! I really don't feel like testing early though which is good I think , How about you anything?

Smith16 - Don't give up yet..you still have 3 more days...anything could happening  

Mac Cook  - How you feeling my dear?

I'm off out with DP tonight, I really fancy going out for a nice Thai and try and take our minds of everything.

 to everyone testing soon, hope your dreams all come true , have a nice weekend.

Love Spanner


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Spanner,

I am getting slight twingy pains in both sides (not at the same time though) i am hoping that these are the 2 embies that we put back and that they have both implanted. 
I have been listening to the Zita West meditation CD and evening and you know it really does help, once you have finished you are more connected to the little ones inside you and you do actually get good vibes that it is working. I am terrible, i talk mine each day if anyone actually saw me they would probably think that i was already pregnant. 

I have no desire to test early and want to leave it as long as possible we only have 4 more sleeps until the test day, i am so excited but nervous all at the same time. I am going to be totally gutted if it hasnt worked but am remaining very positive it has worked and i am pregnant...


It seems that we have sailed through our first lot of treatment, we have not had any problems at all, so heres to a sucessfull test result for us all.

Love and hugs to you all 

Andrea
x x x


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks spanner - good luck for Thursday

Obviously everyone has different symptoms but I felt like AF was on it way from Monday onwards (my test date was Friday) -- I had a really dull ache (like AF) on Thursday and yesterday all day! Apparently it would be my uterus expanding! I had no spotting whatsoever and kept waking up needing the loo at 3 or 4am but that could be the water I was drinking!  Because of my AF feeling I seriously thought it was over!

GOOD LUCK !


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

coully   ,moom   and future mummy   - i am so so sorry re your bfns its absoultely heart breaking   here for you if you need a cuddle  

  to the girls who had bfns last week

poppins and jeza well done onyour bfps - look after yourselves.

dom good luck - your  posts and some of the others a page or so back had me in stiches too so thanks for making me smile.

good luck to everyone else on the 2ww esp testing in the next few days

love 
susie


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi again!

Thank you for the lovely posts girls!  

Saab, Thats great news that your levels went up perfectly! They do this every other day ( sometimes leave it 3 days?) for the next 2 weeks until your 6 wk scan! Can be a bit of a pain, and yes waiting for that phone call is just awful.  

Spanner, I had AF pains morning, afternoon, and night on day 7 (i think) and even one tiny spot of brown in my undies! and I was convinced AF was on her way and that it was the gestone holding it off? but it must have been implantation and the emby getting stuck in! Other than that just tired, I woke quite a few nights for wee but not every night, i would panic the nights I slept through!   My sleep has been a bit shocking, waking for no reason or from being hot? I was also a little light headed yesterday morning when I got back from the shops, even though I'd justeaten, no idea if it was a symptom? Oh and spots I got them too, and a cold sore to boot! this could all easily be the meds of course! 

Penny, I think if you avoid the litter tray as much as possible and if you have to do it, use gloves and wash throughly then you should be fine, I have 3 cats, 2 are still kittens at a year old, they are indoor cats so have a litter tray, DH does the litter tray at the moment. They have been a great strength to me especially throughout this maddening 2ww! although a little naughty too!   Have fun if you do get one!  

Future Mummy, Thank you.    

I'm back for bloods tomorrow to see if the hcg levels have gone up ok, and need to have a full blood count to check my platelets in my blood to make sure they are not too high, then I need another NK assay Monday to see if my killer cells are playing up again, if so may need another ivig?

Poppins x


----------



## frannybabes (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello girls, this is my first time posting here and as I've been reading all your posts for a few days, I thought I should introduce myself. I'm Fran, on day 8 (oh my god) of this 2ww lark-my 5th one so I should be used to all of it by now-it's my 3rd fresh cycle, after 2failed, one FET which gave us our miracle little man and another failed FET in between, I just can't get enough of it obviously. I hope you'll let me join you.xxxxxxxxxxxxx It's lovely to see lots of BFP's on here and clearly a few more on the way!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Cat* ~ very sorry hun....sending loads of hugs 

*Moom* ~ so sorry to see your news too.......take good care of yourself 

*Coully* ~ so sad for you.....it's so bl**dy unfair. Many hugs coming your way 

*Future Mummy* ~ i'm gutted for you.....really so sad. Be kind to yourself 

Words feel so inadequate right now but thinking of you all...

*Penny* ~ i think you are right to carry on with the meds...really hoping it turns around for you by OTD  

*Sammy* ~ are you ready for Monday hun......nearly there 

*Porsha* ~ hi there, welcome to the thread....i've added you to the list. Lots of luck  
*
Hi Strawbs* ~ welcome to you too hun....loads of luck to you  
*
Hi Frannybabes* ~ welcome to FF...really pleased you've joined us. Sent you some bubbles for luck  

*Spanner* ~ have fun tonight 

*Dominique* ~ LMAO at your post earlier....OMG, what do people come out with  Would you believe my DH was the worst....he has 2 children from his first marriage and when I suggested that it might be a good idea to go to the GP because nothing was happening he said 'yeah, because with my other too me and my ex got pregnant straight away' Arghhhhhhh  (((hugs))) for the other day too 

*Coz, Marie, Hopeful, Mini Mouse, Ernie, Andrea, Maria, Beegey and Susie* hi there, hope you are all ok and having a good weekend 

*Lilyflower* ~ all changed for you 

*Poppins* ~ congratulations.....be very happy and healthy 

*Jeza* ~ many congratulations to you too 
*
Saab* ~ just seen your news too.....fab hun. Congratulations 

Take care everyone,

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wooohooo - just gatecrashing here a moment to Congratulate Jezza on her BFP!! Well done hun... must have been the magic of being around the BBG's the other month! 

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry, spotted Sue's post and gatecrashing too  

Congratulations Jeza!!!!!

And congratulations too, to all the other bfp's , and of course so sorry to see the bfn's  .


----------



## Sarah E (Sep 16, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I got my BFP today.   

Can't believe we are first time lucky and feel a little guilty as I know some of you have been trying for ages and have been through so much more than me. I am sure your time  will come.  

I'm very teary at the moment and still in disbelief and have done a bigger post on cycle buddies Sept/Oct knocked up Ladies if you are interested.

Thanks for all your support over the agonising 2ww.

Much love

Sarah E xx


----------



## saab (Dec 10, 2007)

Sarah E -- Congratulations !!! I will read your other post too.....

Poppins -- Thank you for your reassurance I am looking forward to my day off today from bloods. Also I read your diary and what you have been through ----- you are amazing and I really hope this is the one ---  you deserve it..


spanner -- forgot to say on my last thread I also got spots in the middle of my 2WW on my chin!

To all those on their 2WW keep strong and good luclk


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone  

Congrats  - Sarah you must be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased!!  
Wanting a Baby  - Sounds really positive....all looking good for you xxx

Im not feeling to positive at the moment, I haven't really had any positive signs it's worked and I only have 4 days left! Im sleeping fine, no more weeing than normal, temperature has been the same, nothing   I think I'm kinda accepting that perhaps this wasn't our time, and next time will be. It's so hard to stay positive. I   that our ikle embies have settled, please bring us joy and happiness   

Sorry to sound depressing, it's just how Im feeling at the moment.  Im going shopping today for so retail therapy which should help!!

How long do you normally have to wait to start treatments again?

Love

Spanner


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I just had to reply to Sarah E's post about her being first time lucky. Sarah, after 4 cycles of clomid, 3 IUI cycles and a failed IVF I dont think you have got anything to feel guilty about!!  

You deserve this just as much as anybody, so congratulations to you and your BFP and I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. We all deserve a BFP and you are most definitely included in that.  

xx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Spanner,

Ar so sorry you are feeling a bit low mate  , please try and stay positive the good energy   will feed to your little one. The 2ww is so testing i have had more down days than up but i think what will be will be. There isnt really anything we can do, we just have to let nature take its course.  i have not had any signs that it has worked but i am talking to my 2 little ones  and thinking about them all day sending them   energy.

It is so hard to think positive but please try to stay strong   you never know... i was always under the impression that as soon as it had worked i would get all of the usual symptons, but from speaking to peoplke with experience this is NOT the case and in the 2ww. So by not having symptons can be a good thing  . 

Hang on in there we only have 3 more sleeps until the test, and dont forget   had NOT arrived which is really good news  .

Take lots of care      , take it easy but shop as much as you can - i always agree with retail thearpy  

 for us all who are testing on the 23rd lets make it a day to remember        

Love 

Andrea
x x x x


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks wanting Baby   I do think about them everyday....I will try and stay positive   and your right the   hasn't arrived yet which is a good sign. Have a nice day xx 4 more sleeps to go xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations Sarah E - that's brilliant news  

Spanner - I dont think there is one person on this site who actually thought they were pregnant in the 2WW, I think it is natural to prepare for the worst no matter how much we know that we cant actually prepare! On a positive note you have been getting af pains and it hasn't arrived so that might be a really good sign. I am laughing at my rational self writing this as I did a test on Friday to make sure my trigger shot had gone, which it has, and still couldn't help feeling disappointed even though it was only 10 days past EC! I have a sneaky feeling the pee stick police may be chasing me down this week! Every day I try to pretend that the bit of trapped wind is infact cramping but alas I have had no symptons at all apart from the standard cyclogest boobs! With regards to weeing in the night - I do, but trust me its because my bladder cant retain the 2 litres of water I'm drinking a day! I like your thinking on the shopping though as I spent all day in the sunshine yesterday eating and buying nice clothes.......and it did take my mind off things for a millisecond! Anyway, I hope the shopping cheered you up and DP gave you a really big  

Marie


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

blimey this thread is so busy I just can't keep up - I miss a day and have loads of posts to read !!!

Sarahe -congratulations hun, will read your other post in a bit.

Spanner - I feel the same as you at the moment, but really trying to remain positive but it is so hard when AF pains are so strong -- they even kept me awake last night in bed, which has never happened before .

     to those who recently have BFN's  and congrats to those with BFP

   to those of us who are still plodding through our 2ww.

This time next week I will know, as due to test on Saturday.  Half of me wants to know and the other half of me wants to remain in denial about it all.

As mentioned earlier I have got horrendous AF cramps and back ache as well, and I am so tired.

Thankfully I have got quite a busy week ahead of me so I am sure that will help me take my mind off how I am feeling

Hey ho what will be will be


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

 to all those who have had bfns this week and congratulations to all those bfps. I'm now 13days post transfer and am still getting a bfp. Now much stronger line though. My clinic tests 16 days post transfer so i still have to wait until Wednesday. I'll be insane by then. Have had af pains almost since 3dpt. Really wierd as they come and go. No spotting as yet (touch wood). Very bloated tummya dn the cyclogest is playing hell with me. Breasts a bit sore to touch and at night feeling like someone has set them on fire. I hope these are all good signs.

Good luck to everyone still to test. Got everything crossed for you. For those with bfn, try not to give up on being a mummy. 

Maria


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Spanner, They say 3 months/bleeds? but hopefully you wont have to worry about another go! Its so hard these last few days but hang in there!  

Moom, Hopefully agood signs for you too!  

Sarah, Congratulations, and best of luck.  

Maria, Looking good!   

Jezza, Congratulations to you too!  

My hcg bloods came back very good today which is a relief, they're now 310, so from yesterday's 182 they've risen enough, they wanted them to go up half the amount again. BUT my platelets in my blood are high these are what causes the blood to clot and have been my problem with my m/c's before so I am a little worried, I just hope the resting will help, I've been told to stay off of work until around 12 weeks.    I need to increase the clexane with another 20 mg shot, so now on 20mg am and 40mg pm, 60mg in total.

I will stay positive, I have to.  

Poppins x


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Girls

Sorry to post again today but for all of my positive energy towards staying strong and believing that it can work. I have just dragged DH back from teh shops, we were in pizza oops pasta hut getting some lunch when i was complaining about AF pains, i went to the toilet and saw a minute piece of diluted blood. Have just got home and again done my knicker inspection, there was none but (sorry to be basic) but when i wiped myself i had the same diluted browny pink colour. I am absolutley devistated as liek anyone would automaticially think the worst. 

I am so dissappointed i am think about doing a test but realise that it may come up positive due to only having EC on the 6th and TX on the 9th. Do you think i should test now?

I have a dull ache in my staomach which i get when AF is on the war path, i am so tearfull at the moment i haev sent DH back out shopping as i just want to be left alone, i cant stop crying and feel so sad.

I know this os only our 1st attempt and deep down knew that the odds were not that good especially when you read others having 6-7 cycles.

I am trying to grab on to any glimps that perhaps i have lost 1 but also i may still have 1 as we put 2 back, also that they may have implanted later I just dont really know . It is all what if's.

I guess the future really depends on what happens during the rest of today ............

I am so sorry to just rant about me me me but i have just hit the ground at full speed.

Andrea
x x x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Andrea, its still not over. Could it be implantation? Pink and creamy or brown blood could be. 

Thinking of you lotd and lots xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Andrea - poor you how scary! But it's only bright red full flow that signal AF (even then someone women still have bfp) anything is more likely to be period pain. AF pain is GOOD sign and happens in around 80% of BFPs. Take a DEEP breath and try to find something to distract you. Hang in there it isn't over by a long shot yet, ok?


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Check this out Andrea... 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.135;viewResults


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Girls

Thanks for the support. I did initially think that it could be an implantation bleed, but i am due to test on Thursday which is like 4 days away. I thought that the embies would have already been inplanted by now.

I have put my  feet up and have wiped my tears away, if this is a false alarm then i need to pick myself up and be positive. like us all i just want to know one way or another.

As the saying goes all good things come to those who wait, so i shall just have to wait. I ma going to pick a really good dvd and snuggle down on the sofa and try not to too worked up.

This isnt the end.... not yet anyway there is still fight left in me GO AWAY AF, YOUR NOT WANTED !!!!!!!

Thanks girls

Will update you soon

ANDREA

X X X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah, congratulations!  

Andrea, if you want to test, it should not show the trigger shot anymore . It might NOT show positive as still early though, but a positive would be probably good news. Only mentionning this as you said you feel like testing but it may show a false positive. I understand you are 13 days post EC? ( my old clinic advised to test 14 days post EC with blood test, some clinics prefer to wait 16 days post EC).

spotting is very common before a BFP. As long as it is not full AF or heavy fresh blood, it is still OK I think. 

Future Mummy


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi can I join you?I will be on the 2ww tomorrow with 5 days blasts.So really i'm on it now.Have any of you had blastocysts?
I'm so sorry to all the girls that didn't get there dream this time  

Congratulations to the BFPS  

And lots of     for those still waiting to test xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome sooty! We're all a bunch of nutters here  Good luck for your ET tomorrow and well done for getting blasts! I transferred 3 day embie, so I can't advise.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sooty

Welcome hun, I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred on my last cycle which resulted in my daughter.  This time we had 2 day 3 8 cell embryos transferred

good luck for egg transfer tomorrow

xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome hun     

xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Spanner* (((hugs))) hope the retail therapy helped hun 

*Hi Sue and Katie* ~ you're welcome here anytime 

*Andrea* ~ try and hang in there as long as you can.....you still too early to get an accurate result (((hugs)))
*
Sooty* ~ welcome to the thread....lots of luck for your ET tomorrow  

*Starfishtigger* ~ welcome to you too and much luck for you 2ww  
*
Maria* ~ sounding really good for you.....wow your clinic makes you wait a long time!!!
*
Poppins* ~ good news about the levels......hope they are looking after you hun )

*Sarah* ~ yay congratulations! Enjoy every wonderful moment 

Sorry for no more personals but big hellos to everyone 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey 

I am still hanging on here, just done my cyclogest. Still pinky salmon blood there, not a massive amount but enough to worry about.

Does anyone know how long if it an implantation bleed that it will go on for?

I do feel positive but there is always a bit in my mind that has realised that this may be the end.

Thanks 

Andrea
x x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Wanting baby,

There are women on the threads here who spotted everyday through their 2WW and into their pregnancies. Its completely normal and if (like me who spends hours doing these!) you search around on here you will find lots of good news stories.

Stay  , you are not out yet  

xx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey SammySmlies

Thank you so much for replying to my posts.

You have given me hope where i had none. thank you.

Its Monday tomorrow, whilst i dont want to test early i think i need to be sedated for the next 3 days so i can wake up on Thursday and just do the test.

I have calmed down slightly, as the blood has not got heavier or changed colour darker so i guess that at least is good news.

Dear Thursday,
Please come round as quick as you can. Darling little ones please stay with Mummy and Daddy, you have already made in inpact on our lives and are already part of our family.  we love you very much please stay with us x x x x

Thanks

Andrea
x x x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Andrea, I am just the same on my 2WW. I start another one tomorrow, I always ask the crazy questions  so at least yours are relevant.

Love the paragraph at the end of your post. I will pray for a BFP for you xxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Wanting Baby -I don't think it;s a bad sign!! Keep thinkin positively like you told me    My fingers are crossed for you - Not long to go now.

Mac Cook - Thanks, not long to go now we are on the final hurdles   

xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Dom - how are you doing?
Spanner - Only 3 more sleeps to go!
Wanting Baby - i have read loads on here about spotting and I reckon its a good sign......keep up the PMA!
Ctm - how are you doing? We are nearly there! Think i am going to be sick!
Sammy - Good luck today  
Franny - it looks like we are testing together on Friday.....good luck!

Am getting really paranoid now and definitely monitoring every slight twinge or lack of it!
Good Luck to everyone testing this week! Now all I've got to do is step away from the pee sticks!

Marie


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey 

The ting is i dont think it is spotting any more, when i went to the toilet and used the paper there was a washey coloured blood, a bit more than spoiing i would say. I still have AF aches n pains. 

I have just called the ACU but there is an answer machine so i guess i will call them in a while.

Now i know what it is like to be at my wits end, this cant be over i dont know what to do !

Andrea
x x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

morning ladies!

Goodness this thread moves at the speed of light!!  

Unfortunately I wont have time to go back through and reference everyone as Im at work but just wanted to pop on and say hi, congrats on bfp, sorry for the bfn and to everyone else yet to test YAY what an exciting time!!

Well I am due for AF on Thursday so we are going to do a test on that day and then if nothing by Monday (by actual test date) we will test again.  Last Friday I got lots of cramping and pain but by sat that was gone.. On Sat my boobs got ridiculously sore and tender and then yesterday that seemed to calm down..  Today Im pretty much back to normal so who knows.. Ive decided it is a mug's game trying to spot the symptom as they are all just so similar to PMS..

Sammy  - is today still the day? good luck!

x


----------



## frannybabes (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi girls, I can't believe how much I've had to catch up on and I only logged on last night!!I woke up in a bit of a state this morning-I was in a bad mood so attributed that to AF mood, then had a slight back ache, which of course, was due to AF, then I had sharp stabbing pains down there which I thought could be PG signs. So now I'm going crazy with, "Yes, it's worked" to "how could it work"-glad I'm teaching as the kids couldn't care less, which helps be be a little less neurotic.Does anyone take this lark out on DP? I was horrible this morning and snapped his head off and poor thing didn't even know what he's done! I must calm down a bit. I am on day 10 and today marks the beginning of knicker checking day-off to the loo every five minutes-ROLL ON FRIDAY!! Good luck to you lovlies testing today, lots of baby dust to you all................xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

Congrats 2 all the BFP's and sorry 2 all the BFN's   .
Well its OFD 2mora and i'm in a state   On friday i had a terrible migraine which had me feeling rough all day saturday, then yesterday i got a faint cramping feeling and then some spotting. It was very light but it went away after a couple of wipes and i've had no more since. I'm worried AF is gonna show up   . This didn't happen last cycle, i got 2 test day and came on properly that morning. Yesterday was 10dpt, could this be implant bleed? Oh, i pray 2 the big man upstairs that it is, please, please stay with me embies, u r sooooo wanted and we'll love you with all our very bieng                 

Thanx 4 listening, good luck 2 upcoming testers   

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

lilyflower - that so sweet. It sounds like it all going perfectly, just a little bit of bleed and cramps at the right time. You go girl! I'd be confident if I were you!

frannybabes - Erm yes I have been a right snappy moo! I'll have some apologies to make after OTD day!

Mac Cook - thanks for asking about me and stay away!!!    those peestick will do no good!

I am back to ol' work today, though don't know if you can call it that amount of time I spend on here!!!

I still have this horrible trapped wind in my tummy and I look like I;ve swallowed a basketball. It's a lot like the stimming except the bloating is right under my ribcage rather than further down. I'm praying this is a 'sign' or what's the point of going through it lol!!! So I'm drinking Fennel tea like it's going out of style and water. I never normally get indigestion in fact DW jokes that I'm like one of those cartoons where they swallow bomb to stop it exploding but today phew! If I were a cartoon you get a pin and pop my tummy and I'd go phewbbrrrhheekkk all around the room!

Erm it obviously hasn't affected my imagination lol.

Hope you're all well this morning!!










Wow first time I've looked at glitter graphics - there's alot of mental stuff on there isn't there!


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi dominique

Wow, do u really think so? Gosh i'm goin insane. Would i still get a BFP 2morow if bleed is 10dpt? or would it need a few more days? i just don't know wot 2 think anymore its driving me insane!! Ha, thanx 4 ur support hun.

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lilyflower don't give in into testing demon!    10dpt is far too early for accurate result and I've seen loads of women test early and whether it was positive or negative they were still miserable and confused till OTD day, so wait it out hun! When is OTD day for you?


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Dominique

OTD is 2morow!!! 

LOL Liyflower xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Really? That still seems quite early, my Clinic are making me wait until 14 days past embie transfer! If it's a neg tomorrow (which it won't be of course) I'd defo test again for the next few days cos that seems early to me.      Good luck for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi again

Yeah i thought that cos if it is implantation then how would it show positive 2morow? Most clinics test later. If its anything like last time then i'll know myself as i got af that morning, so just praying it stays away this time.    Thanx for ur advice hun

LOL and luck 2 u 

Lilyflower xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello guys

I have been your cyber stalker for the last couple of weeks.  I have also been in 2WW and following all of your stories.  Didn't post because I already post on the ISIS board and didn't think I would manage to keep up with 2 threads.

Anyway, reason I am posting is because I got a   today and I wanted to spread my good luck to you all     .

Magic Beans


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Hi Strawbs 78   Good luck with your wait  

Coully - So sorry to hear of your bfn     

Future Mummy - Im so so sorry for your bfn aswell    

Poppins - Congrats on your bfp!!!!

Penny - As others have said, its still early so good luck for tomorrow hun xx

Jeza - Congrats on your bfp!!!

Saab - Congrats on your bfp!!!

Franny - Hi hun xx We are testing on same day  

Sarah - Congrats on your bfp!!!

Maria - All looking good hun xx

Spanner - Different clinics want you to wait different amounts of time  I wanted to go straight away after my 1st one failed and was told I just had to wait 1 normal af.

Andrea - Oh hun    It could be implantation hun xx Fingers crossed xx

Sooty - Hello hun xx I had blasts on my 2nd ICSI, they are just older embies   Good luck with your 2ww 

Starfish - Welcome hun xx Good luck with your 2ww!!!

Marie - Yes we are nearly there  On the home straight now   Im getting more nervous now though  How you doing??

Lily -    For tomorrow hun xx

Magic - Congrats on your bfp!!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone   Not much to report from me, had a few twinges on friday but nothing since. Now on knicker checking watch   as it was about this time on my last 2 ICSI cycles that I started bleeding. But   and fingers crossed that the embies are nice and snuggled  

Coz xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Magic Beans - your magic bean/s have really made a home! yay!!! COngratulations! We always like good news here


----------



## frannybabes (Oct 17, 2008)

hi girls, I've got too many free periods today so I keep thinking about things. I'm driving myself   . I don't know what's best, being at school or being at home! I should be planning lessons but I'm not, I'm sitting here wondering if that was a twinge/stabbing pain, af pain etc. I have finally lost it.
CTM we are testing on Friday!! are you going to your clinic to test or are you doing the evil pee stick first? I'm not sure whether to drive the 50 miles there or not-quite a long way but I would do it a million times to get the BFP!how are you? Is it going slowly for you? I look forward to night time so I can wish away another day then tell myself off for worrying more as the days go by!!Love to all you sexy ladies.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you to those who responded to my query re the bleeding I was having.  Unfortunately it was a  .  Because I had a bleed quite soon after the ET, and then a full bleed with heavy clots (sorry TMI, but I guess that is what these boards are for?!) I had told myself it was -ve.  So devastated!!  DH was convinced it was going to be a +ve.  Poor puppy!!  The nurse I spoke to at the clinic said that the next cycle might need more progesterone, as I did start to bleed early. Does anyone else feel like a guinea pig??  It just seems that the emotional, physical and financial costs are too huge for each cycle to be an experiment in what may or may not work, although I have been told that that is the 'nature of the beast'.  

One thing to note (sorry to witter on like this!!) is that I had a VERY bad ear infection with raised temps for 3 weeks (during the cycle) and was on antibiotics for 2 weeks of that.  Has anyone heard how raised temps, or very ill health could hamper implantation??

Thanks so much everyone, and sending babydust to all of you...... 

Planet Janet


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Janet ~ i'm so sorry hun....take good care of yourself 

Andrea ~ hope the bleeding eases up....everything crossed for you (((hugs)))

Hi Magic Beans ~ congratulations for your BFP 

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163568.0


----------

